# An Accidental bit of Moisturizing Mojo....



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay. 

A while ago, I was being lazy, and in a rush, so I figured I would clarify (with baking soda) and seal my cuticles (with citric acid) all at the same time. I mixed them both with conditioner, noticed the odd fact that there was some sort of reaction going on (because the conditioner foamed up and turned almost 'mousse' like), but my hair felt like butter afterwards. Ends were sleek and smooth, hair was strong and shiny and moist. 

I ran it past some of the ladies on tLHC, and they pointed out that the combination of a base (baking soda) and an acid (citric acid) causes a chemical reaction that has salt, carbon dioxide, and water as the results. 

I stopped doing it, because - well, salt is BAD for your hair, right? But, I always kept it in the back of my mind, because how my hair felt afterwards was nothing short of amazing. 

Fast forward to a couple of weeks ago, and there was a thread on tLHC that got kinda heated, about another lady using a salt & bentonite clay mix on her hair, that left her hair SUPER soft and SUPER moist - and once again, the debate about the wisdom/safety of using salt on your hair came up - it was working, and working well - but - it just didn't seem to have any explanation as to _*why*_. 

At the same point in time, my ends were ROUGH. Tore up from the floor up, hard, crunchy, frizzy, just generally being pissed off. I clarified - nothing. I used acidic washes - nothing. I triple DC'd just the ends - nothing. I was seriously almost to the point where I was going to have to pull out the scissors and trim, because my ends just felt NASTY. 

So - I tried it again - the baking soda and citric acid mix - plus just a TINY bit of salt. It foamed. I put it in my hair. It tingled. I rinsed it out - and AS I was rinsing it out, I could feel the difference. My ends, before, as I pulled my fingers down, I could feel how the ends got 'rough' about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch from the end - now, nothing. My ends were just as smooth and as sleek as the rest of my hair - and it was SO moist. SUPER moist. I'm talking, I almost considered skipping my normal mid-week DC, because my hair felt luscious. 

I DC'd last night - my usual mix (about 8-10oz, yeah, I use a LOT of conditioner), plus 1.5 teaspoons of salt. My hair didn't feel bad again - I was just curious to see how it would work on 'good' feeling hair (esp. since there was a thread yesterday where several ladies said they were going to try it) The conditioner - thickened - a little bit, but no foaming. I left it in my hair for about two hours, and it tingled a little, but nothing else. I rinsed it out last night - and.... okay ya'll. My hair, it's generally healthy. It feels good, but it rarely feels SILKY - that's just not how my hair rolls. Soft, yes. Silky, no. 
My hair was silky. *strokes head* My hair is STILL silky, and the only thing I did after I rinsed the DC out was use a TINY bit of castor oil on my head, tie it up, and went to sleep. 

I don't know HOW it works. I don't know WHY it works. I honestly don't know if it's a good idea to continue using it over the long term - but, it might be an experimental option for those of us with ends that seem to be crying out to be cut off for feeling rough, tangly, and generally difficult. 

 

*I'd suggest about 1 teaspoons of salt per 8 oz of conditioner - adjust if you use more or less conditioner. *

And please, if you DO try it - will you let me know how it works? I'm very curious to see if you will get consistent results. So far, GODBLESS has used it, and had fabulous results.....

Any of the science sisters have any ideas as to WHY this works? The fact that you HAVE to use salinated water to rehydrate cells because 'plain' water won't work was brought up, as well as the fact that soaking meat (mostly protien) in salt water tenderizes and moistens it. GoldenBreeze happened to see a commercial conditioner that advertised that it contained salt, and she said that she would take a look at it again the next time she went to the store.......

 Wild, isn't it?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 31, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Okay.
> 
> A while ago, I was being lazy, and in a rush, so I figured I would clarify (with baking soda) and seal my cuticles (with citric acid) all at the same time. I mixed them both with conditioner, noticed the odd fact that there was some sort of reaction going on (because the conditioner foamed up and turned almost 'mousse' like), but my hair felt like butter afterwards. Ends were sleek and smooth, hair was strong and shiny and moist.
> 
> ...


 

It is! Thanks girlfreennnd!!!!

Subscribing...........


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 31, 2008)

I was planning to do a total wash, DC, etc. this weekend, but I think I'll try it tonight instead and use some salt and see what happens.  I'll give you a report later on.

This sounds great though.  I can't wait to see.  Although my ends aren't rough and are in very good condition, I would still like to see how this would make my hair feel (I love silky)

ETA: I'm subscribing too!


----------



## ebaby (Jul 31, 2008)

Well,
  I dc'd overnight and I have yet to wash it ot.  This morning I mixed a litle evoo, honey, and a little salt and applied it over my conditiner.  I'll wash everything out in a little bit, and will let you know how my hair feels.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Neith (Jul 31, 2008)

oooooh, I'm wanna try this!

Probably next week.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm excited and _*CRAZY*_ nervous at the same time. I've tried it three times, and haven't had anything at ALL to complain about (only stuff to cheer about, in fact!), but I'm still _mildly_ freaked as I think this is the first 'really' *experimental* thing that I've presented to the board - and you know I'll hear it and hear it *good* if it doesn't work for someone.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Geez Louise!!!  God sent me here for a REASON.  THANK YOU.  Don't you just LOVE the science of hair care!!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 31, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm excited and _*CRAZY*_ nervous at the same time. I've tried it three times, and haven't had anything at ALL to complain about (only stuff to cheer about, in fact!), but I'm still _mildly_ freaked as I think this is the first 'really' *experimental* thing that I've presented to the board -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You ain't never lied


----------



## rosie (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe this is the answer to my dds rough feeling hair.  
I posted thread about it. 

Her hair is soft, but the cuticle is rough.


----------



## poookie (Jul 31, 2008)

hmm, interesting idea!  i do notice that Sodium Chloride (table salt) is in many of the conditioners that make my hair feel delicious.  i'll try this out, as today's wash day.


----------



## Soliel185 (Jul 31, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm excited and _*CRAZY*_ nervous at the same time. I've tried it three times, and haven't had anything at ALL to complain about (only stuff to cheer about, in fact!), but I'm still _mildly_ freaked as I think this is the first 'really' *experimental* thing that I've presented to the board - and you know I'll hear it and hear it *good* if it doesn't work for someone.


 
When you mixed your citric acid and baking soda - did you dissolve the citric acid in water first, or just pour the crystals right into the CON? 

I've got a whole BAG of citric acid in my closet.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> When you mixed your citric acid and baking soda - did you dissolve the citric acid in water first, or just pour the crystals right into the CON?
> 
> I've got a whole BAG of citric acid in my closet.



I've done it both ways, but I prefer to put the CA in the cup first (I use an old gel container), and add a TINY bit of water - just enough to dissolve it, then add the conditioner on top of that. If I want a really special treat, I'll dissolve it with honeyquat, instead. Then I add the conditioner, and the last thing I do is add the baking soda.  

About *think* a teaspoon of CA and maybe 2 tsp of BS?


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 31, 2008)

my wash day is Sunday and I will give this a try. My ends are still feeling rough even after getting a recent haircut.


----------



## ebaby (Jul 31, 2008)

I couldn't wait.  I added the salt, honey, evoo mix to my dc early this morning.  I just rinsed it out about 10 minues ago, immediately after my previous post. * I believe you may be on to something.*  I have super thick and extremely curly hair.  I cowash daily yet this past week my hair laughed at my conditioners, butters, oils, etc. and ALL of my other methods of restoring shine and softness.  
       I can run my fingers through my 100% natural hair without them snagging and pulling out tons of coily srands.  I also did not notice one piece of hair in the sink as I was washing out the con.  I am allowing it to dry without any product at all so that I may see how this experiment changed my hair in its 100% dry state.  It is a miracle for me to be able to comb through my curls while it is drying without any leavins, oils, or butters and not have the comb get stuck halfway through.  It also loosened me curls somewhat.  I will be using this method again.  I wonder if it would work with sea salt?  I can't keep my hands out of my hair because it is so soft and it does not feel like a brillo pad (like yesterday)


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

ebaby said:


> I couldn't wait.  I added the salt, honey, evoo mix to my dc early this morning.  I just rinsed it out about 10 minues ago, immediately after my previous post. * I believe you may be on to something.*  I have super thick and extremely curly hair.  I cowash daily yet this past week my hair laughed at my conditioners, butters, oils, etc. and ALL of my other methods of restoring shine and softness.
> *I can run my fingers through my 100% natural hair without them snagging and pulling out tons of coily strands.*  I also did not notice one piece of hair in the sink as I was washing out the con.  I am allowing it to dry without any product at all so that I may see how this experiment changed my hair in its 100% dry state. * It is a miracle for me to be able to comb through my curls while it is drying without any leavins, oils, or butters and not have the comb get stuck halfway through.*  It also loosened me curls somewhat.  I will be using this method again. * I wonder if it would work with sea salt?*  I can't keep my hands out of my hair because it is so soft and it does not feel like a brillo pad (like yesterday)


 
*happydance*   

I can't see why it wouldn't work with sea salt - it might even work better. I don't know. I planned on using sea salt next time, since I have plenty of it, but I figured I should start with Mortons, as EVERYONE has some of that in the house, ya know? 

Hrm. My only concern with sea salt is that it usually has additional minerals in it, and I don't know how they might interact with the hair.  I'm going out of town this weekend, so my normal hair schedule is gonna be all hosed up - I'll have to try the sea salt when I get back.....


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 31, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm excited and _*CRAZY*_ nervous at the same time. I've tried it three times, and haven't had anything at ALL to complain about (only stuff to cheer about, in fact!), but I'm still _mildly_ freaked as I think this is the first 'really' *experimental* thing that I've presented to the board - *and you know I'll hear it and hear it good if it doesn't work for someone.*


 
"Dis **** done caused me a setback... all dat [email protected] salt an' shyt... burning my eyes.... ugh.." 

   On snap..!

I'm tryin this tomorrow...   I'll let you know how it turned out on Monday!!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

kels823 said:


> *"Dis **** done caused me a setback... all dat [email protected] salt an' shyt... burning my eyes.... ugh.." *
> 
> On snap..!
> 
> I'm tryin this tomorrow...   I'll let you know how it turned out on Monday!!



 

See!! Don't even manifest such!    

Have folks looking for me like this:   

 Make me have to change my screenname.


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 31, 2008)

Another way to avoid trims and dustings?? I can’t wait to experiment with SALT!! Thank you Kiya! 

Subscribing.


----------



## Neroli (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you JK for sharing your experience.  It does sound kinda counter-intuitive to me cuz I would think that salt would tend to dry out the hair but I am going to try this the next time I use condish. . .

I'm due for my monthly poo this weekend (I co-wash or vedic-wash the other 3 weeks) and I will use a bit of salt in my condish, prolly nexxus humectress and post results.  I have a couple of questions:

1.  Do you think baking soda + ACV will give same result?  I don't pure citric acid, but I know ACV has a lot of citric acid in it.

2.  do you think plain salt gave same result as the baking soda + citric acid so I don't have to waste time trying to do #1 if adding plain salt achieves similar result.

Ain't it just like life to be sooooo simple? After all the money spent, complicated concoctions, mixes, paste, etc. for ultimate moisturizing when all I had to do was add a bit of salt


----------



## vkb247 (Jul 31, 2008)

I swear I read somewhere that if your hair has a problem taking color you can add a pinch of salt to it to help it take....maybe I read that on the mixes page of hennaforhair.com

Does anone know what I am talking about? I am guessing these things might be related.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jul 31, 2008)

I am so intrigued by the science behind this.  Turns out salt is a natural relaxer:

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4228810.html


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

Neroli said:


> Thank you JK for sharing your experience. It does sound kinda counter-intuitive to me cuz I would think that salt would tend to dry out the hair but I am going to try this the next time I use condish. . .
> 
> I'm due for my monthly poo this weekend (I co-wash or vedic-wash the other 3 weeks) and I will use a bit of salt in my condish, prolly nexxus humectress and post results.  I have a couple of questions:
> 
> ...



I agree with the underlined, which is why this is so ODD to me......  I'm wondering if that fact that it's mixed with the conditioner makes a difference - maybe acts as a 'helper' to convince the hair to accept more of the moisture benefits of the con? I dunno..... 

1) I don't know. ACV is acidic, and backing soda + vinegar is the heart of every 5th grade volcano, so it does give off the same carbon dioxide + water, which makes me think salt ends up in the mix, too. ACV can be 'funny' on my hair though, so I usually don't use it. 

2) Based on how my hair feels today, I definitely think that plain salt will work, without the mad scientist type work - and without the extra drippies that the water end product gives you, either. 

 with you at the bold!! I was thinking about that on my way to work this morning - if after ALLLLLLLLLLLLL the searching I've done for the most lucious DC, if something ELSE out of my kitchen ends up being the missing piece, I'mma be through. Pleased as punch, but _*through*_.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow! You are officially a genius 

Do you hear the choir in the background singing "Glory, hallelujah"? 

I am definitely going to try this  or I could just throw a Lush bath bomb in the water each time I take a bath, and submerge my head in the water 
But those things have sea salt in them along with the citric acid  I'll just use your method. Hopefully this will help us all retain some length!


----------



## adw425 (Jul 31, 2008)

Just when I thought I had learned almost absolutely everything about what from my kitchen can be used on the hair and scalp, I learn something new.  I love it!  I am a happy camper!  Thanks for sharing as I use more things from my kitchen cabinet/refrigerator now honey, molasses, ACV, corn starch, soy milk, coconut milk, yogurt, buttermilk, fructose, protein powder, olive oil, sesame oil, lemon juice (citric acid), baking soda and on and on than I do stuff in the bathroom.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> Wow! You are officially a genius
> 
> Do you hear the choir in the background singing "Glory, hallelujah"?
> 
> ...



 Girl, stop! You know how they have little 'accents' in them - you'd never get them out of your hair!!  

I'm hoping so - if it helps hold off a dusting, I'll feel like I've done something! 

ADW425 - the kitchen is WONDERFUL isn't it? And so reasonably priced!  DH just gives me the side-eye when I start rattling pots.... I really need to start cooking (food) more....


----------



## MonaRae (Jul 31, 2008)

Lord can it be that I will never have to use a chemical relaxer again??!!??! Only LHCF! Only LHCF!

I too was thinking of clipping my end (_which is a very big deal to me b/c I don’t cut for religious reasons_). This is a God-sent. As a matter of fact I got down with a serious prayer session just last night and I was just waiting for an answer and her it is. Thank you so much for sharing!

Subscribing and Trying!


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 31, 2008)

adw425 said:


> Just when I thought I had learned almost absolutely everything about what from my kitchen can be used on the hair and scalp, I learn something new.  I love it!  I am a happy camper!  Thanks for sharing as I use more things from my kitchen cabinet/refrigerator now honey,* molasses,* ACV, *corn starch, soy milk, coconut milk,* yogurt, *buttermilk, fructose, protein powder*, olive oil, sesame oil, lemon juice (citric acid), baking soda and on and on than I do stuff in the bathroom.




:scratchch I have got to search the forum to see what they are used for. I am completely in love with the baking soda poo. My hair feels lovely after using it(a little stripped but lovely nonetheless).


----------



## sevetlana (Jul 31, 2008)

This is all so intriguing I know that they use salt to increase the viscosity in shampoos ( some one at my place of work used work in a plant where they made the stuff). It is also said eating too much salt make you retain water.. could it be that it is making your hair retain water too... *off to do research*



On the bolded, when my mother used to dye clothes she always added salt to the mix to make the colour take, think it made the colour last longer too...mmmm so intriguing. 

*wonders if it will work on relaxed hair**



vkb247 said:


> I* swear I read somewhere that if your hair has a problem taking color you can add a pinch of salt to it to help it take*....maybe I read that on the mixes page of hennaforhair.com
> 
> Does anone know what I am talking about? I am guessing these things might be related.


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Jul 31, 2008)

Justkiya, where did you find your citric acid powder? or can I just use something like lemon juice instead?  I was about to wash my hair, but I really want to try this!


----------



## Ms.Joi (Jul 31, 2008)

You're on to something JK. I am going to have to try this over the weekend. If you think about it, salt retains water (body wise) so why wouldn't it help retain moisture (hair wise) . This has gotta be good lol.


----------



## Ms.Joi (Jul 31, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> This is all so intriguing I know that they use salt to increase the viscosity in shampoos ( some one at my place of work used work in a plant where they made the stuff). *It is also said eating too much salt make you retain water.. could it be that it is making your hair retain water too...* *off to do research*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Just read this after I posted. Great minds think alike .


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

vkb247 said:


> I swear I read somewhere that if your hair has a problem taking color you can add a pinch of salt to it to help it take....*maybe I read that on the mixes page of hennaforhair.com
> *
> Does anone know what I am talking about? I am guessing these things might be related.



I think so!! I think - the thread over on tLHC - the reason the original poster created the mix was because she was considering adding salt to her henna, and wanted to see how her hair reacted to it. 

Shoot, personally, I will DEFINITELY be adding salt to my next henna! 




sevetlana said:


> This is all so intriguing I know that they use salt to increase the viscosity in shampoos ( some one at my place of work used work in a plant where they made the stuff). It is also said eating too much salt make you retain water.. *could it be that it is making your hair retain water too... **off to do research*
> 
> On the bolded, when my mother used to dye clothes she always added salt to the mix to make the colour take, think it made the colour last longer too...mmmm so intriguing.
> 
> *wonders if it will work on relaxed hair**



That's what I'm thinking, but I just don't know HOW. 



WomanlyCharm said:


> Justkiya, where did you find your citric acid powder? or can I just use something like lemon juice instead?  I was about to wash my hair, but I really want to try this!



I brought mine online - first from fromnaturewithlove.com, but lotioncrafters.com has it for much cheaper. 

I think that if you can find some of the fake 'lemon' powder, or *thinks* pickling salts I think it is (both grocery store/spice aisle items), they are mostly citric acid... 

 I'm so excited that ya'll are thinking this is - workable, too!   for all my LHCF sisters in experimentation!!


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Jul 31, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I think that if you can find some of the fake 'lemon' powder, or *thinks* pickling salts I think it is (both grocery store/spice aisle items), they are mostly citric acid...
> 
> I'm so excited that ya'll are thinking this is - workable, too!   for all my LHCF sisters in experimentation!!


 
Thanks hon!  I'll skip the citric acid this wash, but I'm definately going to try the salt in my conditioner...I'll report back in a bit with my results!


----------



## MonaRae (Jul 31, 2008)

Could you please post the link to tLHC?


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

MonaRae said:


> Could you please post the link to tLHC?



Sure thing - here is the thread.


----------



## Soliel185 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmm..If salt also encourages hair and fabrics to take dye - perhaps the salt opens the fibers/cuticles - allowing the moisture to get in, and the natural acidity of the mixture seals them (with the hair anywho). Add that to the fact that salt makes your body retain water - perhaps it's helping the cuticle - once open - suck that moisture deeeeeeeeep inside so it holds better.


----------



## Neith (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't think salt is moisturizing on it's own...


Like if you go to the beach and get in the water and you don't rinse your skin, it'll be dry.


I was on a mostly white hair board once and saw that some girls would spray their hair with salt water and get really nice waves with it.


I don't think that it's so drying that I couldn't slip a teaspoon in my conditioner though.  I do think there may be something to it


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 31, 2008)

vkb247 said:


> I swear I read somewhere that if your hair has a problem taking color you can add a pinch of salt to it to help it take....maybe I read that on the mixes page of hennaforhair.com
> 
> Does anone know what I am talking about? I am guessing these things might be related.


I've heard this as well!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

Neith said:


> I don't think salt is moisturizing on it's own...
> 
> 
> *Like if you go to the beach and get in the water and you don't rinse your skin, it'll be dry.*
> ...



 I totally agree - I think that if you let the salt dry on your skin, it sucks water out - and there was another thread of tLHC (linked from the thread above) about someone who DID leave salt*water* in her hair to dry and it came out bad. Very Very Bad. 

Hrm, could salt be considered a humectant of some sort?? :scratchch


----------



## naijamerican (Jul 31, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> I am so intrigued by the science behind this.  Turns out salt is a natural relaxer:
> 
> http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4228810.html



I am wondering if this is really what's at work, after all... this concept of salt being good for one's hair is VERY interesting! Thanks JK!!!!  This just goes to show that it pays to be adventurous with hair care - you never know what you might conjure up and how you can help others with the new knowledge!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jul 31, 2008)

*I use salt and lemon juice to clean my copper ware-cleans it to brand new- but on my hair I'm a bit scared to even try this.*


----------



## sevetlana (Jul 31, 2008)

Ms.Joi said:


> Just read this after I posted. Great minds think alike .



We sure do


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *I use salt and lemon juice to clean my copper ware-cleans it to brand new- but on my hair I'm a bit scared to even try this.*



Hrrm. It doesn't feel like it strips my hair at all, so I don't think it's acting a cleaner/clarifyer....... 

 Being scared is wise, quite often - to have the wisdom to wait and see before jumping in with both feet - I'm a lil nervous myself!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jul 31, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Hrrm. *It doesn't feel like it strips my hair at all, so I don't think it's acting a cleaner/clarifyer....... *
> 
> Being scared is wise, quite often - to have the wisdom to wait and see before jumping in with both feet - I'm a lil nervous myself!


 
*Glad you understand my concern...*


----------



## MonaRae (Jul 31, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> This is all so intriguing I know that they use salt to increase the viscosity in shampoos ( some one at my place of work used work in a plant where they made the stuff). *It is also said eating too much salt make you retain water.. could it be that it is making your hair retain water too...* *off to do research*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## didirose (Jul 31, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> I am so intrigued by the science behind this.  Turns out salt is a natural relaxer:
> 
> http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4228810.html



Yep, this reminds me of the experiments I read here with baking soda.  Some went a little too far and it changed the texture of their hair too much.  I think it would be good to compare the use of salt with baking soda as these are both basic in pH.  As with anything, moderation is key.  People who usually had problems with baking soda either left their concoctions too long in their hair or put too much baking soda in their solutions.  The basic function of a hair relaxer is to use a basic chemical (whether natural or artificial) to break the disulfide bonds in the hair and then cap them so the bond can't reform.


----------



## Golden (Jul 31, 2008)

Very interesting. Salt does bind water, so I think you are on to something, I will definitely try this next dc.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jul 31, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Sure thing - here is the thread.


 
Wow! Seems like as soon as that was posted, the other ladies jumped on the negativity bandwagon That kind of 'tude makes people not even want to share their findings. Thank you for sharing yours 

It all makes sense. I have a jar of bentonite clay I use for face masks (along with ACV) and it always makes my skin so soft. I was thinking to myself the other day, "Maybe I could try the Lush Cupcake Face Mask on my hair..." I was thinking of purchasing Anita Grant's Rhassoul Deep Condish since they both have rhassoul, cocoa powder, honey and glycerin in them. I can't afford her stuff right now, that's when I started calculating and thinking hard.

It also reminds me of when I purchased Blended Beauty's Volcanic Clean Mask.The creator uses bentonite clay in the mix! It made my hair squeaky clean and *so* soft when I was transitioning. I haven't thought to use it on my natural hair until now because I ran out and just didn't buy, but since I have some I may give the ladie's recipe on the other forum a try also. 

I need to join that board too JK, because I think those ladies are not afraid to take chances in their hair care regime. We think protein is evil; they probably consider that child's play compared to some of the things they may have tried in the past!

I always play it safe though by testing on a section of hair a couple of times before going full throttle! Vroom Vroom. Two thumbs up!!


----------



## MonaRae (Jul 31, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Sure thing - here is the thread.


 
Thanks!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> *Wow! Seems like as soon as that was posted, the other ladies jumped on the negativity bandwagon That kind of 'tude makes people not even want to share their findings. Thank you for sharing yours *
> 
> It all makes sense. I have a jar of bentonite clay I use for face masks (along with ACV) and it always makes my skin so soft. I was thinking to myself the other day, "Maybe I could try the Lush Cupcake Face Mask on my hair..." I was thinking of purchasing Anita Grant's Rhassoul Deep Condish since they both have rhassoul, cocoa powder, honey and glycerin in them. I can't afford her stuff right now, that's when I started calculating and thinking hard.
> 
> ...



 Yeah, after that (and they tend to be pretty open minded to new stuff) I was kinda paranoid - but I just couldn't keep it to myself anymore!  

They are both MUCH stricter and much more adventurous, all at the same time.  They are the ones I was telling you call blowdryers 'blowfryers'  You think we go all out with the protective styles? Shoooooot.  It's a fun board, too - eyeopening.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2008)

You know what's interesting about this thread?  

I take a lot of baths using Epsom Salts because my gym workouts and dance classes can leave me feeling sore, especially when I'm introduced to a new muscle group.   

Now I know that Epsom salt is not the same as Sodium Salt, but this thread has made me think about the difference in my hair when I use it.

My point is that I always get in the tub and the first thing I do is go under the clear 'salted' water to rinse out my hair conditioner.   I DC almost everyday.  My hair always feels like silk when I come up out of the water and it falls down my back.  

I just looked up the content of Epsom Salts and look what I found:

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/97250/6_ways_to_use_epsom_salt_to_improve.html?page=2&cat=5

*6. Hair Cleanser and Clarifier
*Use a lot of hair spray, mousse and gel on your hair, or wash it every day, and pretty soon your hair can suffer from a buildup of products. But, don't worry, you can use Epsom Salt to improve the health of your hair too!

You'll need a fourth of a cup of pure lemon juice, a fourth of a cup of Epsom Salt, and one quart of non-chlorinated water- rain water works the best. Mix the ingredients together and use it the next time before you wash your hair. Pour some (or all, if you have long hair) of the Epsom Salt solution onto your hair. Make sure to get all your hair wet, all the way from the roots to the ends. Leave the solution on your hair for fifteen minutes. Then, wash your hair as you normally do. 

An added bonus to using this cleanser/clarifier is that it will remove excess oil from your hair too! 

Also:  It has Sulfur in it and we know how sulfur softens and grows hair.   MTG 

http://www.enzymestuff.com/epsomsalts.htm#2

What are Epsom salts and how do they work? 
Epsom salts are magnesium sulfate. Salts are just molecules that form because the parts have opposite electrical charges that bind together. Magnesium has a positive charge. Sulfate has a negative charge, and performs all sorts of unique biological functions. The two elements dissociate in solution (English translation: break apart and separate in liquid). Epsom salts are available at most local grocers or health food stores, or inexpensively in bulk at agricultural supply stores. 

The magnesium and sulfate in the salts are absorbed into the body through the skin. Because the sulfur is already in the sulfate form, it does not need to be converted like other forms of sulfur do. Sulfate is thought to circulate in the body up to about nine hours. Any Epsom salts left on the skin may continue to be absorbed as long as it is still on the skin, offering continuous ‘timed-released’ input into the bloodstream – like medications given through skin patches. Many people on a typical ‘modern’ processed diet are very deficient in magnesium as well, which Epsom salts also supply in a highly available form. Main effects of insufficient magnesium are hyperness, irritability, anxiety, and muscle twitching or spasms. So the salts may provide two-way assistance.
see Magnesium

________________

I didn't want to post too long of a post, but I agree that there has to be something to this.   

This is a good thread 'Kiya' and I'm going to subscribe to it and try your regime as well.  I'll let you know what happens...


----------



## adw425 (Jul 31, 2008)

Co-signing with Shimmie.  I also take a fair number of baths with epsom salt and my hair is always amazing afterwards because I do dunk my head in the water.  I do shower first (smile) before my soaks.  And, yes, the magnesium it contains does have something to do with it.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2008)

adw425 said:


> Co-signing with Shimmie. I also take a fair number of baths with epsom salt and my hair is always amazing afterwards because I do dunk my head in the water. I do shower first (smile) before my soaks. And, yes, the magnesium it contains does have something to do with it.


  Thanks adw  

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who does this.  

I love  the way my hair just smooths down my back after I rinse.  It's nothing like it.   

OH!  Try adding honey to your hair conditioner.........  wow oh wow!  Silk on top of Silk.   The soft hair is awesome!  

Blessings to you adw425, thanks for coming to my rescue.


----------



## sevetlana (Jul 31, 2008)

Co signing and subscribing. 

I love new discoveries.... So it seems that not only sodium chloride but magnesium sulfate as well does good for your hair.. 

OT.  To the ladies who use epsom salts: Does it do your skin good? How much do you use in your soaks.?


----------



## sevetlana (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is some more info on Epsom Salts (hope this not a hijack)

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/use-epsom-salts-13-wonderful-ways.html

By Annie B. Bond, author of _Better Basics for the Home_ (Three Rivers Press, 1999). 
 		 		 Oh, epsom salt—who knew that such an uninspiring ingredient could inspire such devotion? Read on for 13 ways to use epsom salts, including a relaxing bath, a face scrub and a hair volumizer. It’s also a miracle cure, helping to get rid of splinters and reduce swelling of sprains and bruises. One ingredient fits all!
 I always knew that soaking in a tub full of hot water with a
few cups of Epsom Salts was good for relaxing muscles and
drawing toxins from the body, but I could never figure out why.
And it wasn’t until I spent some time at the Epsom Salt Industry
Council web site that I learned that epsom salts—made of
the mineral magnesium sulfate—are also a sedative for the
nervous system. 
When magnesium sulfate is absorbed through the skin, such as
in a bath, it draws toxins from the body, sedates the nervous
system, reduces swelling, relaxes muscles, is a natural
emollient, exfoliator, and much more. 
Adapted from the Epsom Salt Industry Council
Note: Check with a doctor before using if you have any health concerns. 
*Relaxing and sedative bath:* Soak in warm water and 2 cups of epsom salt.


*Face cleaner:* To clean your face at night, mix a half-teaspoon of epsom salt with your regular cleansing cream. Just massage into skin and rinse with cold water.


*Homemade skin mask:* Apply the mask to damp skin. For normal to oily skin, mix 1 tablespoon of cognac, 1 egg, 1/4 cup of non-fat dry milk, the juice of 1 lemon, and a half-teaspoon of epsom salt. For normal to dry skin, mix 1/4 cup of grated carrot, 1 1/2 teaspoons of mayonnaise and a half-teaspoon of epsom salt. 
*Foot soak:* Soothe aches, remove odors and soften rough skin with a foot soak. Add 1/2 cup of epsom salt to a large pan of warm water. Soak feet for as long as it feels right. Rinse and dry.


*Skin exfoliator:* Massage handfuls of epsom salt over your wet skin, starting with your feet and continuing up towards the face. Have a bath to rinse. 
*Remove excess oil from hair: Epsom salt soaks up excess oil from hair. Add 9 tablespoons of epsom salt to 1/2 cup of oily hair shampoo. Apply one tablespoon of the liquid to your hair when it is dry; rinse with cold water. Pour lemon juice or organic apple cider vinegar through the hair, leave on for 5-10 minutes, and then rinse.*



*Remove hairspray: Combine 1 gallon of water, 1 cup of lemon juice, and 1 cup epsom salt. Combine, cover and let set for 24 hours. The next day, pour the mixture into your dry hair and let it sit for 20 minutes. Then shampoo as normal.*

*Hair volumizer: Combine equal parts of deep conditioner and epsom salt. Warm in a pan. Work the warm mixture through your hair and leave on for 20 minutes. Rinse.*

*Soak sprains and bruises:* Epsom salt will reduce the swelling of sprains and bruises. Add 2 cups epsom salt to a warm bath, and soak.



*Splinter remover:* Soak in epsom salt, it will draw out the splinter.






JK For the words in blue.. Is this similar to what you tried..?


----------



## adw425 (Jul 31, 2008)

Shimmie:  I have been adding honey to my conditioner three or four times a week for the last three weeks, so no problem there.  I get a hairgasm just thinking about the combo of the epsom salt and honey condish .  My arms and shoulder are incredibly sore from new exercises on the lat pulldown today, too...

Svetlana:  I am embarrassed to say that I use more than what the box says to use because I have a huge tub.  And, although I have suffered no ill effects, it is best probably best to do what the box says.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 31, 2008)

I have got to read this entire thread because I have 2 lbs of citric acid and don't know what possessed me to buy it!    Now I might actually have a use for it!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> Here is some more info on Epsom Salts (hope this not a hijack)
> 
> 
> *Remove excess oil from hair: Epsom salt soaks up excess oil from hair. Add 9 tablespoons of epsom salt to 1/2 cup of oily hair shampoo. Apply one tablespoon of the liquid to your hair when it is dry; rinse with cold water. Pour lemon juice or organic apple cider vinegar through the hair, leave on for 5-10 minutes, and then rinse.*
> ...



No, not really - one, that's a HECK of a lot more than I used.... but that's interesting - I've never used Epsom before...  

One thing about Epsom Salt, it's an entirely _*different*_ chemical than table salt. 

Table salt is Sodium Chloride, Epsom Salt is Magnesium Sulfate. So, the suggestions/uses/recommendations for Epsom Salt might not transfer to table salt quite as well.


----------



## sevetlana (Jul 31, 2008)

adw425 said:


> Shimmie:  I have been adding honey to my conditioner three or four times a week for the last three weeks, so no problem there.  I get a hairgasm just thinking about the combo of the epsom salt and honey condish .  *My arms and shoulder are incredibly sore from new exercises on the lat pulldown today, too...
> *
> 
> 
> Svetlana:  I am embarrassed to say that I use more than what the box says to use because I have a huge tub.  And, although I have suffered no ill effects, it is best probably best to do what the box says.




So we know what that means (hairgasms anyone?)
Ok thanks..


----------



## adw425 (Jul 31, 2008)

JJ:  You are the one who told me that it was a cuticle-closer, which is why I started adding lemon juice to my homemade aloe vera moisture spritz and it worked like a charm.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have got to read this entire thread because I have 2 lbs of citric acid and don't know what possessed me to buy it!    Now I might actually have a use for it!





adw425 said:


> JJ:  You are the one who told me that it was a *cuticle-closer*, which is why I started adding lemon juice to my homemade aloe vera moisture spritz and it worked like a charm.



 

Plus, apparently it also works as a chelator.  

 Those two pounds will last you FOREVER, trust! 

I also use it in the kitchen (actually IN food) to give 'tartness' to stuff I don't want to add additional liquids to....


----------



## BklynHeart (Jul 31, 2008)

Very Interesting! So Kiya, would this work if I add only salt to my conditioner?


----------



## sevetlana (Jul 31, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> No, not really - one, that's a HECK of a lot more than I used.... but that's interesting - I've never used Epsom before...
> 
> One thing about Epsom Salt, it's an entirely _*different*_ chemical than table salt.
> 
> Table salt is Sodium Chloride, Epsom Salt is Magnesium Sulfate. So, the suggestions/uses/recommendations for Epsom Salt might not transfer to table salt quite as well.


 

Ok totally understand. Thanks


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> Co signing and subscribing.
> 
> I love new discoveries.... So it seems that not only sodium chloride but magnesium sulfate as well does good for your hair..
> 
> OT. To the ladies who use epsom salts: Does it do your skin good? How much do you use in your soaks.?


My skin is very soft.  I have no complaints at all about Epsom Salts. .


----------



## adw425 (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay...tomorrow I am going to post on the salt experiment in this thread and on my new RUSK passionflower and aloe texturizing leave-in in the other thread and then I am not going to post again until after I get home from work because I HAVE TO GET SOME WORK DONE.  We'll see if I can stick to that .  The thing is is that last week while I was researching a very high end product I read a rave about (not here) and had no intention of buying because it cost too much, it had salt as an ingredient and it had a blurb of an explanation of all its ingredients and their benefits and it has been killing me trying to remember what it was I was researching so I can go back and find it.  This product has all kinds of wonderful ingredients in it and I did find the salt part a little jarring, but now I wish I had paid more attention to it.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

BklynHeart said:


> Very Interesting! So Kiya, would this work if I add only salt to my conditioner?



Yup! About a teaspoon to 8 oz of conditioner.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 31, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> When you mixed your citric acid and baking soda - did you dissolve the citric acid in water first, or just pour the crystals right into the CON?
> 
> I've got a whole BAG of citric acid in my closet.


 
Me too, I forgot why I even bought it... I had something in mind I'm sure....    I have lactic acid too... I plan to experiment with that one day if I can sit still long enough.



ebaby said:


> I couldn't wait. I added the salt, honey, evoo mix to my dc early this morning. I just rinsed it out about 10 minues ago, immediately after my previous post. *I believe you may be on to something.* I have super thick and extremely curly hair. I cowash daily yet this past week my hair laughed at my conditioners, butters, oils, etc. and ALL of my other methods of restoring shine and softness.
> I can run my fingers through my 100% natural hair without them snagging and pulling out tons of coily srands. I also did not notice one piece of hair in the sink as I was washing out the con. I am allowing it to dry without any product at all so that I may see how this experiment changed my hair in its 100% dry state. It is a miracle for me to be able to comb through my curls while it is drying without any leavins, oils, or butters and not have the comb get stuck halfway through. It also loosened me curls somewhat. I will be using this method again. I wonder if it would work with sea salt? I can't keep my hands out of my hair because it is so soft and it does not feel like a brillo pad (like yesterday)


 
This is terrific!   keep the reviews coming!



CenteredGirl said:


> I am so intrigued by the science behind this. Turns out salt is a natural relaxer:
> 
> http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4228810.html


Good gravy, that's some reading right there, did you read that entire thing?  


JustKiya said:


> DH just gives me the side-eye when I start rattling pots.... I really need to start cooking (food) more....


Tell DH you busy hookin us up...he can get a sandwich 



MonaRae said:


> Lord can it be that I will never have to use a chemical relaxer again??!!??! Only LHCF! Only LHCF!
> 
> I too was thinking of clipping my end (_which is a very big deal to me b/c I don’t cut for religious reasons_). This is a God-sent. As a matter of fact I got down with a serious prayer session just last night and I was just waiting for an answer and her it is. Thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> Subscribing and Trying!


 
Please be sure to post your results!

Ya'll are going to make me wash my hair in the middle of my no wash week...see....Imma try to hold off until Saturday when I have time to play in my hair! This is such great and interesting news!  Thank you Miss Kiya you are a winner!!!


----------



## BklynHeart (Jul 31, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Yup! About a teaspoon to 8 oz of conditioner.


 
Thanks! It's truly amazing what nature gives us to use abundantly.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

Just to let ya'll know, if ya'll don't come back and update this thread, I _*will*_ be PM'ing folks - good or bad, I really want to know how this works out for ya'll ladies!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2008)

adw425 said:


> Shimmie: I have been adding honey to my conditioner three or four times a week for the last three weeks, so no problem there. I get a hairgasm just thinking about the combo of the epsom salt and honey condish . My arms and shoulder are incredibly sore from new exercises on the lat pulldown today, too...
> 
> Svetlana: I am embarrassed to say that I use more than what the box says to use because I have a huge tub. And, although I have suffered no ill effects, it is best probably best to do what the box says.


 
adw, we must be 'twins',    I have the same muscle soreness.  

AND my legs are sore from the leg press.  My trainer upped me to leg pressing 325 lbs.   He wouldn't tell me until my session was over.  He just kept adding and I started showing off........  But Ummmm, now I'm paying for it...  

I keep huge bags of Epsom Salts in my home....Huge.   

Blessings to you angel.... Keep on 'Pressing'


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 31, 2008)

adw425 said:


> JJ: You are the one who told me that it was a cuticle-closer, which is why I started adding lemon juice to my homemade aloe vera moisture spritz and it worked like a charm.


Thank you ADW for reminding me...my forgetfulness shows me I need to slow down! LOL I can't keep up with myself! 



JustKiya said:


> Plus, apparently it also works as a chelator.
> 
> Those two pounds will last you FOREVER, trust!
> 
> I also use it in the kitchen (actually IN food) to give 'tartness' to stuff I don't want to add additional liquids to....


 
Good idea I love tart foods.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jul 31, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Just to let ya'll know, if ya'll don't come back and update this thread, I _*will*_ be PM'ing folks - good or bad, I really want to know how this works out for ya'll ladies!


 

 Yes ma'am!


----------



## 2inspireU (Jul 31, 2008)

I going to try this today ASAP because my hair is a tangled, dry, rough, knotted mess, which is why I decided I wanted to texturize my hair. I will let you know if this works for me because I definitely will not texturize my hair if it does.


----------



## GODBLESS (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi everyone,

as i said in my very first thread today this reaaaaaalllly  works.

I want to try it again tonight.

JK do you think it is good to do it 2 nights in a row?


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

GODBLESS said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> as i said in my very first thread today this reaaaaaalllly  works.
> 
> ...



Oooh, I don't know!!!  Since I don't know how or why it works - I don't know! Girl, we are traversing unknown ground together! 

Maybe try a little just on one section, and if it feels good, put it on the whole head? That would be the 'safest' way to do it, I think.


----------



## GODBLESS (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you

I think i will do it tommorow night just realised the time 10.40pm 


late night washing + England= Cold .


----------



## ebaby (Jul 31, 2008)

My hair is softer today than it's been the whole week----today I have yet to add product.


----------



## Neroli (Jul 31, 2008)

I just did a quick ingredients check of my beloved nexxus original line:  therappe moisture poo, humectress moisture condish, headdress leavein, kerafix reconstructor, aloe rid clarifying poo ALL have sodium chloride (plain table salt) as an ingredient somewhere in the middle.  Don't know what it means, but these products have served me well over 20 years, especially back in the day when I was clueless - they saved my hair without my knowing it.

Now that I'm more informed (and after much experimentation with other products) these nexxus "classics" still out-perform all others on my hair.  I had concluded after an interesting thread on ceramides that it was because nexxus originals all had ceramides.  After this thread, there's another reason to believe this line is great because of the lowly table salt, aka "sodium chloride" . . . 

Just a thought  . . .


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

ebaby said:


> My hair is softer today than it's been the whole week----today I have yet to add product.



Fluffy soft or silky soft or something different soft?


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 31, 2008)

Question - Do you think it's safe for me to get under the dryer w/ this mix in my hair?  I try to DC with heat for about 30-50 minutes.  I can't see it hurting anything, but I just want to get your viewpoint.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

kels823 said:


> Question - Do you think it's safe for me to get under the dryer w/ this mix in my hair?  I try to DC with heat for about 30-50 minutes.  I can't see it hurting anything, but I just want to get your viewpoint.



As long as you don't let it dry out, I don't see why not - I left it on for about two hours last night, and we don't have central air, and I was cooking.  It was pretty warm.


----------



## anon123 (Jul 31, 2008)

This is really interesting.  As it happens I'm about to wash just now.  I've already loaded the hair up with condish and it is in about 12 twists under a cap.  I'm sleepy, though, so I might take a nap before rinsing out.  I don't have the energy or will to do a full detangle today so I'ma do a makeshift one with the shower comb under the shower.  I'm going to add a little lemon juice to water to rinse since you all suggest it as a cuticle sealer.  As for the salt, I might wait until more reviews come back.  Especially since I've already put conditioner on and I'd rather go the easy route and just add some to conditioner.  If more results come back positive, I might give it a go.


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Jul 31, 2008)

Alright, so I shampooeod, then used my conditioner with some baking soda, a tiiiiiny bit of lemon juice and some salt...it did get foamy and like mousse...interesting!

Put on a plastic cap for half an hour, then under my steamer for about 20 minutes.

Two words:  LIKE BUTTAH.    It's so soft and my ends feel wonderful.  This is just what my hair needed.

Thanks Justkiya!


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Neroli said:


> I just did a quick ingredients check of my beloved nexxus original line: therappe moisture poo, humectress moisture condish, headdress leavein, kerafix reconstructor, aloe rid clarifying poo ALL have sodium chloride (plain table salt) as an ingredient somewhere in the middle. Don't know what it means, but these products have served me well over 20 years, especially back in the day when I was clueless - they saved my hair without my knowing it.
> 
> Now that I'm more informed (and after much experimentation with other products) these nexxus "classics" still out-perform all others on my hair. I had concluded after an interesting thread on ceramides that it was because nexxus originals all had ceramides. After this thread, there's another reason to believe this line is great because of the lowly table salt, aka "sodium chloride" . . .
> 
> Just a thought . . .


 

I saw that too and looked up several other of my arsenal ingredients.  Most have....ta dah... Sodium Chloride.  Conspiracy?  hmmm


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jul 31, 2008)

WomanlyCharm said:


> Alright, so I shampooeod, then used my conditioner with some baking soda, a tiiiiiny bit of lemon juice and some salt...it did get foamy and like mousse...interesting!
> 
> Put on a plastic cap for half an hour, then under my steamer for about 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


 
Just like a sista, go head and just throw it ALL up in dare.  Tee hee.  You are so my twin.


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Jul 31, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> Just like a sista, go head and just throw it ALL up in dare. Tee hee. You are so my twin.


 
It's like I always say: Go big or go home!


----------



## E. Princess (Jul 31, 2008)

JK,

For someone who normally waters down conditioner, do you think the same results can be acheived if the salt was dissolved in water, then added to the conditioner? Or should the conditioner be diluted first, then adding in the salt (not sure if that would make a difference)? Or should diluting be avoided in this situation?


----------



## tocktick (Jul 31, 2008)

great thread! it reminded me that when i applied a baking soda and avc mix to my hair, it felt so silky . i was surprised but then i promptly forgot about those results . this thread reminded me about it and confirmed to me that it wasn't some crazy fluke!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay...... 

So tonight I came home from work, got settled and mixed the following

2 ounces of Organix Vanilla Silk Conditioner (I love this )

2 tsp of Baking Soda

1 tsp of Fresh Lemon Juice

This is what it looks like on my head.  

http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/share...v8Yz7ha0&shareName=MMS&messageState=RETRIEVED

Now Kiya........I have 5 more minutes (30 minutes total time) before I rinse this out... 

I have to say that my hair feels sooooooooooooooooooooo soft and silky with this *"Kiya Fizzie" *on it.    

I'll be back after I rinse it out.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 31, 2008)

Ahhh and so here is the thread! 

I wanna see how this goes!


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jul 31, 2008)

Citric Acid is a natural chelater, so that might be why your hair is doing so well.

I'm willing to try this but am super wary. I had a bad experience with baking soda and I didn't even use a lot. So the basic mix is conditioner, a tsp of salt and an acid like vinegar? Or jsut conditioner and salt?


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 31, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Okay......
> 
> So tonight I came home from work, got settled and mixed the following
> 
> ...



aww how cool its gonna have the name 'Kiya Fizzle' 



where is the salt though?


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 31, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> You know what's interesting about this thread?
> 
> I take a lot of baths using Epsom Salts because my gym workouts and dance classes can leave me feeling sore, especially when I'm introduced to a new muscle group.
> 
> ...



I dont know if I'm going to salt my hair just yet, but you just sold me some Epson Salt!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay Angels..... Are you Ready for my Results of "Kiya's Fizzie" ?   

I just rinsed out my first "Kiya's Fizzie" and my hair is still dripping wet in this picture, but I took the picture right away to give you a good close up of the texture.

http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/share...xkYa8Uja&shareName=MMS&messageState=RETRIEVED

The Results:

Very soft and my curls are still on my head and not in the sink  

Kiya, I followed your original recipe with the Baking Soda and I used Lemon Juice.  I couldn't find my Sea Salt and I didn't have the powdered Citric Acid.  So these are the items that I had on hand.   And boy did they fizz up  in the cup I used to mix it.  It looked like a Creamy soda fizzie.  But I call it "Kiya's Fizzie"...  

I had a super duper 'Kiya Fizzie' going on up on my head.    

But it works...   My hair is very soft and my ends feel great.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I dont know if I'm going to salt my hair just yet, but you just sold me some Epson Salt!


Hey Pretty Lady 

Lemme tell you, Epsom Salt is a permanent 'family member'  in my home.  I love this product; it's a Healer for sure.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 31, 2008)

Well one thing is for sure,  we might all have this in our arsenal now for options to break down protein in protein overload! 

there was some other stuff I read about ooooh,  I wish I could remember,  that breaks down keratin ,  now dang it that was something I should have remembered. I will find it again though


If its aiding in imparting moisture or softening up proteins , which one? which one? thats what I wanna know, or is it doing both?


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> aww how cool its gonna have the name 'Kiya Fizzle'
> 
> 
> 
> where is the salt though?



Pretty Kiya has earned to have a remedy named for her.  She is such a blessing to us here.  I thank God for her.  She's helped me through many a hair battle here.

And you are a beautiful blessing too, Irresistible   I couldn't find my box of Sea Salt here, so I substituted the Baking Soda as Kiya used in her original recipe of this "Kiya Fizzie" .

Sea Salt is best rather than regular salt.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Well one thing is for sure,  we might all have this in our arsenal now for options to break down protein in protein overload!
> 
> there was some other stuff I read about ooooh,  I wish I could remember,  that breaks down keratin ,  now dang it that was something I should have remembered. I will find it again though
> 
> ...


I can see myself doing this at least once a month.  

You know, we read so much online that it's easy to forget where we discovered the information.  I usually click on my 'history' tab and read through the list and many times it will bring up the information that I've read.  Then I place it in my 'Favorites'.  

Blessings angel...


----------



## ebonylocs (Jul 31, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> I am so intrigued by the science behind this.  Turns out salt is a natural relaxer:
> 
> http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4228810.html



Very interesting. From reading that, when they refer to "salt" as a natural relaxer, they're talking about **ANY** salt of a weak acid - not just table salt (sodium chloride).

A "salt" in the generic chemical sense is the solid that results when you react an acid with a base / alkali and remove the water and Carbon dioxide.

From wikipedia: 





> A Salt, in chemistry, is defined as the product formed from the neutralisation reaction of acids and bases. Salts are ionic compounds composed of cations (positively charged ions) and anions (negative ions) so that the product is electrically neutral (without a net charge). These component ions can be inorganic such as chloride (Cl−), as well as organic such as acetate (CH3COO−) and monoatomic ions such as fluoride (F−), as well as polyatomic ions such as sulfate (SO42−).
> 
> There are several varieties of salts. Salts that produce hydroxide ions when dissolved in water are basic salts and salts that produce hydronium ions in water are acid salts.



So that patent entry was saying you can use a solution of any acid salt, followed by a "fixing" step with a slightly alkaline solution, to straighten the hair. That is like the *reverse* of the traditional relaxer process, which uses an alkaline (sodium hydroxide), followed by a "fixing" step with an acidic product - the neutralising shampoo.

If one of our board chemists would come give us a list of salts of weak acids, we would have a list of salts that could help smooth our hair.

OK. On wikipedia I found this list of "weak acids":

acetic acid (vinegar)
citric acid (which Just Kiya used)
boric acid 
phosphoric acid 
hydrofluoric acid 

 So maybe mixing any of those with an alkaline substance would give a salt with potential smoothing effects. 

(Don't know much about the last three and they may be dangerous - NOTE: a weak acid may still be corrosive).


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 31, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> Very interesting. From reading that, when they refer to "salt" as a natural relaxer, they're talking about **ANY** salt of a weak acid - not just table salt (sodium chloride).
> 
> A "salt" in the generic chemical sense is the solid that results when you react an acid with a base / alkali and remove the water and Carbon dioxide.
> 
> ...



To the red

One reason salts are included in products is because they are natural emulsifyers. Part of the reason this method might work for some people is because the salt could boost the efficency of the conditioner used, especially given the type of your hair cuticle you have. 

Interesting thread Kiya


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

First, I just wanna say THANK YA'LL - I'm so excited that this is being well recieved, and even MORE excited that it's actually helping people, and I'm OVER THE MOON at my sisters looking up the science and trying to figure out how this works - my heart is warm and full, and I am NOT a gushy person - but seriously, I'm just glowing now.  



WomanlyCharm said:


> Alright, so I shampooeod, then used my conditioner with some baking soda, a tiiiiiny bit of lemon juice and some salt...it did get foamy and like mousse...interesting!
> 
> Put on a plastic cap for half an hour, then under my steamer for about 20 minutes.
> 
> ...



 Yes! I'm so glad it works for you!!! 



E. Princess said:


> JK,
> 
> For someone who normally waters down conditioner, do you think the same results can be acheived if the salt was dissolved in water, then added to the conditioner? Or should the conditioner be diluted first, then adding in the salt (not sure if that would make a difference)? Or should diluting be avoided in this situation?



When I did it last night, I diluted the salt with water, just a tiny bit first, then mixed the conditioner in on top of it. I'm actually in twists now, so I did water down the final mixture even more so that it would spread through (and rinse out) of my twists easier. 

So, I don't think that dissolving the salt in a little water first is a bad thing, and I think diluting the final product is fine, too.  



Shimmie said:


> Okay......
> 
> So tonight I came home from work, got settled and mixed the following
> 
> ...





Shimmie said:


> Okay Angels..... Are you Ready for my Results of "Kiya's Fizzie" ?
> 
> I just rinsed out my first "Kiya's Fizzie" and my hair is still dripping wet in this picture, but I took the picture right away to give you a good close up of the texture.
> 
> ...



Shimmie!!!!  :blush3: at the name - girl, you ain't right!!!  that it worked well for you too - and you used a slightly different acid combo, too! Let us know how your hair feels dry, too!  




Wildchild453 said:


> Citric Acid is a natural chelater, so that might be why your hair is doing so well.
> 
> I'm willing to try this but am super wary. I had a bad experience with baking soda and I didn't even use a lot. So the basic mix is conditioner, a tsp of salt and an acid like vinegar? Or jsut conditioner and salt?



Did the baking soda strip your hair? Yeah - that's the really interesting thing, at least for me - after using salt + my regular DC last night, my hair doesn't feel stripped. It doesn't even feel particularily _clean_. It's just SOFT. 

It's interesting - the times that I've used just citric acid or just baking soda never gave me quite the same butteriness that the first, accidental mix did. 

There are really two mixes. 

One, is the accidental one I started with (the one Shimme used) which uses the chemical reaction caused by mixing conditioner, a base (baking soda) and an acid (citric acid) that results in salt, water, and carbon dioxide (which causes the conditioner to foam) being formed.  

Then, there is the shortcut, which is to just add salt like  GODBLESS did (as the water and carbon dioxide don't do anything to your hair) to your conditioner.  

Or, you could combine the two recipes, like WomanlyCharm did - all three seemed to come out fine....

 You can try the salt + acid one on your own, missy!!   



ebonylocs said:


> Very interesting. From reading that, when they refer to "salt" as a natural relaxer, they're talking about **ANY** salt of a weak acid - not just table salt (sodium chloride).
> 
> A "salt" in the generic chemical sense is the solid that results when you react an acid with a base / alkali and remove the water and Carbon dioxide.
> 
> ...



WOW!! :wow: That's FABULOUS information!! 

But, wait.................. Are you saying that using this might *straighten* my HAIR!?!?  Seee. I would be really hot.  Seriously, that's just a mean choice. 

That's seriously amazing - and interesting - information. I will not be a test subject for the straightening aspect though. *clings to her naps*  

I wonder if you skip the 'fixing' step, if you can avoid that.......  Hrrm.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Jul 31, 2008)

Another EXCELLENT thread!!!

I always wondered what would happen if baking soda/acv was applied to the hair-

NOW I KNOW!!!

Can't wait to try the *KIYA FIZZIE* (too cute!)!!!!

Thanx again, Ladies!!


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jul 31, 2008)

It didn't so much strip my hair as gave me a mini texturizer. Its annoying because it attacked the already loose curls and made them....looser


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

Wildchild453 said:


> It didn't so much strip my hair as gave me a mini texturizer. Its annoying because it attacked the already loose curls and made them....looser



Ahh! That sucks!  How much did you use?  I think littlegoldlamb tried that, and it didn't work quite _that_ well. 

Also - what conditioner you use has to make a difference!  Inttteresting. 

This would be an interesting excuse to go reaaaallllll PJ in the name of science.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jul 31, 2008)

I didn't use a lot maybe a tbsp to about a half cup of Nourish Spa and I didn't even use it all. I should have known better since my hair falls prey to things very easily. My hair dyes easily, gets heat damage easily. I should just stop experimenting


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

Wildchild453 said:


> I didn't use a lot maybe a tbsp to about a half cup of Nourish Spa and I didn't even use it all. I should have known better since my hair falls prey to things very easily. My hair dyes easily, gets heat damage easily. I should just stop experimenting



Oh, wow, that's really interesting - that's about how much I use to clarify! Is your hair fine? 

 It's very pretty, by the way...


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you. Its fine to medium.

I'm hoping it will just bounce back eventually but after a hardcore ApHogee treatment I'm starting to think it won't happen. I'm just happy its not straight


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> First, I just wanna say THANK YA'LL - I'm so excited that this is being well recieved, and even MORE excited that it's actually helping people, and I'm OVER THE MOON at my sisters looking up the science and trying to figure out how this works - my heart is warm and full, and I am NOT a gushy person - but seriously, I'm just glowing now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I'm loving the "Kiya Fizzie".  My hair is very soft even after air drying. It smells good too, like Lemon/Vanilla....  

This is my Mega Tek night and I have two more parts to make in my hair and I'm done Mega 'sagging for the night.     Tomorrow is my Ova' sage   I'm using both products now.  

Love and hugs to you angel.    You are such a blessing here.  I'm glad you shared this post.   

Did you see my head foaming with your "Fizzie' mix?    Girl it trippled in size in that cup I mixed it in.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Hey, I'm loving the "Kiya Fizzie".  My hair is very soft even after air drying. It smells good too, like Lemon/Vanilla....
> 
> This is my Mega Tek night and I have two more parts to make in my hair and I'm done Mega 'sagging for the night.     Tomorrow is my Ova' sage   I'm using both products now.
> 
> ...



ooh, that does sound yummy!!!

I'm sitting here megassaging right now, loving on how soft my hair feels, and vaguely paranoid that it's straighter.  

:blush3: Thank you again, Shimmie! 

:lmao: Isn't it amazing!!! And it still feels so rich and thick when you put it in, too!


----------



## E. Princess (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you for posting and answering my question, JustKiya. My hair feel very soft, like WOW! 

Here are my measurements: 
4 oz. Conditioner (Tressemme's Moisture Rich)
1/2 teaspoon Salt
I also used a plastic cap and allowed the mixture to stay on 35 minutes. 

With the mixture




Wet




Completely Dry and No product


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 1, 2008)

Well ladies the weekend is here...I know many of my sisters in hair will be trying different versions of  the *KF. *
I'd like to hear more about the degree of str8ness that results from this method. 

Is it a temporary effect or am I gonna be stuck growing out my salted hair for the next year?similar to how i'm growing out my henna.

*Kiya*...u done know, u helped me out already! Thanks for then, & thanks for now. This is awesome information.


----------



## EMJazzy (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm going to try this method and report back. :scratchch


----------



## adw425 (Aug 1, 2008)

I used White Rain Ocean Mist.  This has five different kinds of sea kelp/algae in it and sea salt is right up there between one kind of kelp and the next kind.  I added a smidge of honey, a splash of aloe vera, some Back to Basics ginger therapy and some of my horsey/keratin mix.  Like JustKiya, I regularly use a good eight ounces of condish for my CO washes, but I have ALOT of conditioners.  I added a teaspoon of sea salt.  Wet my hair had little shrinkage, was moisturized, light/airy, strands separated and shiny and no tangles, knots or mats in sight. Dry it was the same – moist, no tangles, really cottony soft (that good kind of cottony, not the bad kind) and fluffy with incredible body.  The litmus test will be how well it retains moisture throughout my workday and workout.  After a BS treatment, it will suck up moisture much quicker throughout the day, so I will be interested in if this does the same or not.


----------



## AVNchick (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, this is a very interesting thread. I learn something new on this board everyday .

I am curious though....does this only work for Naturals? Looks like everyone that has tried this is natural. Any relaxed ladies tried it yet?


----------



## bgsix (Aug 1, 2008)

This thread is very interesting to say the least. The ladies on here are the best. I am curious too about how the results will be for relaxed ladies.

Wait a minute, isn't Womanly Charm relaxed?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 1, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> Very interesting. From reading that, when they refer to "salt" as a natural relaxer, they're talking about **ANY** salt of a weak acid - not just table salt (sodium chloride).
> 
> A "salt" in the generic chemical sense is the solid that results when you react an acid with a base / alkali and remove the water and Carbon dioxide.
> 
> ...


What would be a list of common alkaline substances that we could use create that "corrective step"?  I have the citric acid and the BS. I'd like to try the "correcting step" to see if I can reduce some of my shrinkage.  My guess is that the results are temporary if done with very moderate amounts.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 1, 2008)

Wildchild453 said:


> It didn't so much strip my hair as gave me a *mini texturizer*. Its annoying because it attacked the already loose curls and made them....looser


How much BS did you use to get that effect?  I am curious because I would like to loosen my curls a bit, I have perfect spirals but some of them  are the size of the springs in the old Bic writing pens (tight). I would like to loosen the curl just a bit so that I can see my length.

Have your your curls come back after some time?  I like my curls tight when I do my twist because they don't come undone   I'd like to be able to go back and forth if possible, the best of all worlds for me.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 1, 2008)

discodumpling said:


> Well ladies the weekend is here...I know many of my sisters in hair will be trying different versions of the *KF. *
> I'd like to hear more about the degree of str8ness that results from this method.
> 
> Is it a temporary effect or am I gonna be stuck growing out my salted hair for the next year?similar to how i'm growing out my henna.
> ...


Good question! I am interested as well.

JusKiya ROCKS!!!


----------



## Wildchild453 (Aug 1, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> How much BS did you use to get that effect?  I am curious because I would like to loosen my curls a bit, I have perfect spirals but some of them  are the size of the springs in the old Bic writing pens (tight). I would like to loosen the curl just a bit so that I can see my length.
> 
> Have your your curls come back after some time?  I like my curls tight when I do my twist because they don't come undone   I'd like to be able to go back and forth if possible, the best of all worlds for me.



I think I used a tbsp. I eyeball everything I do. My twists aren't really affected but I can see the difference in my WnGs. I hope it goes back to normal soo, we'll see


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 1, 2008)

Wildchild453 said:


> I think I used a tbsp. I eyeball everything I do. My twists aren't really affected but I can see the difference in my WnGs. I hope it goes back to normal soo, we'll see


LOL @ growing out "Salted" hair!   Let us know when your curls spring back in.  Perhaps a protein treatment can help with that, I know Lauren450 says that she gets better texture when she does a treatment. I notice my curls are more defined when I do a light keratin protein treatment as well.


----------



## myronnie (Aug 1, 2008)

You're right Kiya.
http://www.longhaircommunity.com/showthread.php?t=8437

Quote: Sea salt is used by ecologic hair dressers around the world. Sea salt is one of the best ways to get rid of protein build up as it breaks down protein. I´ve used it many times in my indigo and henna mixes so I know that it´s very good for the scalp (think:bath salt) and there are many sea salt hair sprays for adding waves to hair as well as mildly brightening it.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

E. Princess said:


> Thank you for posting and answering my question, JustKiya. My hair feel very soft, like WOW!
> 
> Here are my measurements:
> 4 oz. Conditioner (Tressemme's Moisture Rich)
> ...



Lovely!! Is your hair _*normally*_ that blingy, or did it add a little shine, too? 



adw425 said:


> I used White Rain Ocean Mist.  This has five different kinds of sea kelp/algae in it and sea salt is right up there between one kind of kelp and the next kind.  I added a smidge of honey, a splash of aloe vera, some Back to Basics ginger therapy and some of my horsey/keratin mix.  Like JustKiya, I regularly use a good eight ounces of condish for my CO washes, but I have ALOT of conditioners.  I added a teaspoon of sea salt.  Wet my hair had little shrinkage, was moisturized, light/airy, strands separated and shiny and no tangles, knots or mats in sight. Dry it was the same – moist, no tangles, really cottony soft (that good kind of cottony, not the bad kind) and fluffy with incredible body.  The litmus test will be how well it retains moisture throughout my workday and workout.  After a BS treatment, it will suck up moisture much quicker throughout the day, so I will be interested in if this does the same or not.



Glad it worked for you!! I did the BS & CA version over the weekend, and I ALMOST considered skipping my normal mid-week DC, since my hair still felt so moist - so I'm hoping your hair feels lovely all day, too! 



bgsix said:


> This thread is very interesting to say the least. The ladies on here are the best. I am curious too about how the results will be for relaxed ladies.
> 
> *Wait a minute, isn't Womanly Charm relaxed?*



 I'm 90% sure that she is. 



AtlantaJJ said:


> *What would be a list of common alkaline substances that we could use create that "corrective step"?*  I have the citric acid and the BS. I'd like to try the "correcting step" to see if I can reduce some of my shrinkage.  My guess is that the results are temporary if done with very moderate amounts.



The most common one would be baking soda!  



myronnie said:


> You're right Kiya.
> http://www.longhaircommunity.com/showthread.php?t=8437
> 
> Quote: Sea salt is used by ecologic hair dressers around the world. Sea salt is one of the best ways to get rid of protein build up as it breaks down protein. I´ve used it many times in my indigo and henna mixes so I know that it´s very good for the scalp (think:bath salt) and there are many sea salt hair sprays for adding waves to hair as well as mildly brightening it.



Interrrrrrresting. :scratchch  And, I'm not concerned about it being SO good that it'll break down our hair - no one has ever gone swimming in the ocean and come out bald, so I figure a couple of hours of a much lower concentration mixture on the hair won't cause issues, either. 
I wonder what they mean by 'brightening' it...... *eyes hair* I'm all for a bit more red in my life..... 

And I REALLY can't wait to mix some salt in with my henna now! 

Once again - thank you ladies!!!


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Aug 1, 2008)

bgsix said:


> This thread is very interesting to say the least. The ladies on here are the best. I am curious too about how the results will be for relaxed ladies.
> 
> *Wait a minute, isn't Womanly Charm relaxed*?


 

Yessir, I sure am!    And it worked great for me!

ETA:  I'm due for a relaxer, and somehow, this treatment did help my new growth, and made it softer and much easier to work with...I'm hesitant to say it "loosened" the curl, but it's definately...different.  In a good way!

ETA again!:  and I do use salt in my indigo, it helps the color get super duper black!  All hail salt!  Lol!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a big ole box of Kosher salt in my cabinet....who knew!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 1, 2008)

E. Princess said:


> Thank you for posting and answering my question, JustKiya. My hair feel very soft, like WOW!
> 
> Here are my measurements:
> 4 oz. Conditioner (Tressemme's Moisture Rich)
> ...


That is so pretty, that's amazing and boy is it shinny and your curls are beautiful. Will you braid my hair for me, I'll pay you $$$


----------



## CenteredGirl (Aug 1, 2008)

Geez, if the goal is to break the protein hair bonds down in order to render hair softer and more manageable... I wonder if:

*MEAT TENDERIZER would work?*  Off to check ingredients.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya,

Girl....you outdid yourself with this one.  My hair feels amazing.

I did a CW with it this morning.  I only used a 1/4 teaspoon to a 1/2 cup of conditioner and as soon as I put it in my hair, my hair got so soft.  I let it sit while I showered and then I rinsed it out.  My hair felt silky after the rinse and it still feels silky dry.  I only used a very small amount of moisterizer (my own blend) and I don't think I needed to use anything.

This is going to be a staple for me from now on.

Thanks again, girl!


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> Geez, if the goal is to break the protein hair bonds down in order to render hair softer and more manageable... I wonder if:
> 
> *MEAT TENDERIZER would work?*  Off to check ingredients.....



 It might!  I love how we just start experimenting and branching out! 



Nice & Wavy said:


> JustKiya,
> 
> Girl....you outdid yourself with this one.  My hair feels amazing.
> 
> ...



   Girl, it was all an accident!!!  Sometimes the best things are accidental though, eh? I'm SO glad that your hair turned out wonderful & silky!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> It might!  I love how we just start experimenting and branching out!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, it was all an accident!!!  Sometimes the best things are accidental though, eh? I'm SO glad that your hair turned out wonderful & silky!


 
Thanks girl.  My curls did pop back, so I think that if others who are using it and their curls aren't, then maybe they are using too much...JM2C.

Thanks again for the *Kiya Fizzle (Shimmie, that name certainly fits)*.....I'm too excited


----------



## 2inspireU (Aug 1, 2008)

I tried the bentonite clay and salt mixture and my hair is still super soft and moisturized(I didn't believe my hair would still feel like this after it dried). My hair also looks better. I like to cowash and will be adding salt for now on. Thank you for keeping me natural


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

2inspireU said:


> I tried the bentonite clay and salt mixture and my hair is still super soft and moisturized(I didn't believe my hair would still feel like this after it dried). My hair also looks better. I like to cowash and will be adding salt for now on. Thank you for keeping me natural



 You are more than welcome!! 

How often do you cowash? Please keep us updated on how it works over the long-term, too....


----------



## ebonylocs (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> WOW!! :wow: That's FABULOUS information!!
> 
> But, wait.................. Are you saying that using this might *straighten* my HAIR!?!?  Seee. I would be really hot.  Seriously, that's just a mean choice.
> 
> ...


Kya, don't know if it actually works. Was just interpreting what the patent entry said. 

But it did also say you had to keep the hair wet and stretched and at a temperature higher than that of the body for a period of time for the relaxing effect to kick in.

Maybe one would do it with rollers under the dryer??? 

You know, this is kind of reminding me of that product Curlaway. It seems the key ingredient is apple vinegar and from what I read, it promises to gradually straighten over SEVERAL applications, if you put it on wet hair, smooth it somehow, and then let it dry stretched. It also promises that hair will revert if you stop using the product. When I was reading up on it, I saw some complaints that it took too long to work (and smelled strongly of vinegar).


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> Kiya, don't know if it actually works. Was just interpreting what the patent entry said.
> 
> *But it did also say you had to keep the hair wet and stretched and at a temperature higher than that of the body for a period of time for the relaxing effect to kick in.
> *
> ...



Ahhh. Okay. I'm happy with that, then.  Oohweee, though, if we've somehow stumbled across a 'homemade' curl-loosener, that would make a WHOLE LOTTA people happy.  

Someone was asking about doing it under the dryer too..... most interesting.


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 1, 2008)

I just tried it with Suave Lavendar condish. I checked the ingredients and there was no citric acid but there was another salt potassium chloride. Also I'm wondering if Kosher salt is acceptable because that's all we had around the house. At any rate I mixed it in my hands and there was no foaming action.  Maybe you have to d a more thorough mixing before you apply to get that effect? I left it on for about 20 minutes, rinsed completely and let my hair dry straight back. I used a castor oil/glycerin/aloe vera/rosemary water spray as a leave in and I'm letting it air dry before I bust out the Maxiglide. It doesn't feel any different or more moisturized but I'll see when I finish straightening.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

Everything Zen said:


> I just tried it with Suave Lavendar condish. I checked the ingredients and there was no citric acid but there was another salt potassium chloride. Also I'm wondering if Kosher salt is acceptable because that's all we had around the house. At any rate I mixed it in my hands and there was no foaming action.  Maybe you have to d a more thorough mixing before you apply to get that effect? I left it on for about 20 minutes, rinsed completely and let my hair dry straight back. I used a castor oil/glycerin/aloe vera/rosemary water spray as a leave in and I'm letting it air dry before I bust out the Maxiglide. It doesn't feel any different or more moisturized but I'll see when I finish straightening.



The salt alone most likely won't give the foaming action. The baking soda + citric acid foams, because another byproduct of the chemical reaction between the two (besides the salt) is carbon dioxide, which creates bubbles, and water. So, I wouldn't expect foaming if you are using straight salt.  

Is Kosher Salt NaCl? If so, I don't see a problem  - assuming that the salt dissolved, and it didn't stay 'chunky' since Kosher Salt has bigger grains... 

*hopeful that you'll see good results*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> The salt alone most likely won't give the foaming action. The baking soda + citric acid foams, because another byproduct of the chemical reaction between the two (besides the salt) is carbon dioxide, which creates bubbles, and water. So, I wouldn't expect foaming if you are using straight salt.
> 
> Is Kosher Salt NaCl? If so, I don't see a problem - assuming that the salt dissolved, and it didn't stay 'chunky' since Kosher Salt has bigger grains...
> 
> *hopeful that you'll see good results*


 
I only used salt and conditioner and it foamed a little


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> The salt alone most likely won't give the foaming action. T*he baking soda + citric acid foams, because another byproduct of the chemical reaction between the two (besides the salt) is carbon dioxide, which creates bubbles, and water.* So, I wouldn't expect foaming if you are using straight salt.
> 
> Is Kosher Salt NaCl? If so, I don't see a problem - assuming that the salt dissolved, and it didn't stay 'chunky' since Kosher Salt has bigger grains...
> 
> *hopeful that you'll see good results*



Ah I thought that you were the only one really doing the baking soda and citric acid. I thought I read that others were adding salt to conditioners only and that the conditioner had the citric acid and they noticed foaming that way. Of course your explanation makes sense. I'm just super lazy and was hoping I could get away with adding just the salt.


----------



## poookie (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I only used salt and conditioner and it foamed a little


 
mine foamed a lil, too, but i added a tablespoon instead of a teaspoon, lol

next time i'll follow directions


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2008)

poookie said:


> mine foamed a lil, too, but i added a tablespoon instead of a teaspoon, lol
> 
> next time i'll follow directions


 
I only used a 1/4 teaspoon and it was perfect for my hair


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I only used salt and conditioner and it foamed a little





poookie said:


> mine foamed a lil, too, but i added a tablespoon instead of a teaspoon, lol
> 
> next time i'll follow directions



Most interesting!!! What sort of conditioner did ya'll use, and did it have another salt, or citric acid in it? 

Hrm, I didn't expect that! 



Everything Zen said:


> Ah I thought that you were the only one really doing the baking soda and citric acid. I thought I read that others were adding salt to conditioners only and that *the conditioner had the citric acid and they noticed foaming that way*. Of course your explanation makes sense. I'm just super lazy and was hoping I could get away with adding just the salt.



Interesting. I think that you _*should*_ be able to get away with just the salt, but hrrrm. 

I wonder what's in the conditioner causing it to foam with the salt. Someone did say that they use salt as a volumizer in products - I wonder what it's combining with, now! :scratchch 

Any science sisters know off of the top of their head what + salt -> gas?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Most interesting!!! What sort of conditioner did ya'll use, and did it have another salt, or citric acid in it?
> 
> Hrm, I didn't expect that!
> 
> ...


 
I used Trader Joe Nourishing Spa conditioner...that's it.

Not sure of the ingredients...someone who has it in front of them, please see if there is something in there....thanks.


----------



## E. Princess (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Lovely!! Is your hair _*normally*_ that blingy, or did it add a little shine, too?


 
I haven't dried without product before and I think the flash on my camera was a little bright. To answer your question, I only added salt and the Tressemme Moisture Rich has citric acid. 

Here's a comparison shot of plain conditioner (top) and conditioner and salt (bottom) *Moisture Rich*



 







AtlantaJJ said:


> That is so pretty, that's amazing and boy is it shinny and your curls are beautiful. Will you braid my hair for me, I'll pay you $$$


 
Sure, if you don't mind being a little experimentation . I don't have much experience at braiding other people's hair.


----------



## ayoung (Aug 1, 2008)

Relaxed head:

Ok, I tried it. 1 cup conditioner (vo5, humec, triple silk), 1 tsp lemon juice, 1 tsp sea salt.--left on 30min.

No foaming.....when I mixed the lemon and salt in the conditioner it became VERY liquid and as soon as I applied it felt great--very soft.

Ok--is it b/c of the mixture that it felt so great afterwards....no sé, but nonethe ess it feels great. But I think it does.....b/c it feels better than usual.

Next CW day I will use just salt just to compare the difference.

This may be a GREAT find JK


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

E. Princess said:


> I haven't dried without product before and I think the flash on my camera was a little bright. To answer your question, I only added salt and the Tressemme Moisture Rich has citric acid.
> 
> Here's a comparison shot of plain conditioner (top) and conditioner and salt (bottom) *Moisture Rich*
> 
> ...



Interesting!! It definitely looks - thicker, with the salt. Hrrrrrmmmmm. And the Tresseme has citric acid!! 

I really don't need an excuse to buy more conditioner, ya'll.  Srsly. 



ayoung said:


> Relaxed head:
> 
> Ok, I tried it. 1 cup conditioner (vo5, humec, triple silk), 1 tsp lemon juice, 1 tsp sea salt.--left on 30min.
> 
> ...



And NO foaming with the vo5/humec/triple silk mix, but still, wonderfully soft feeling hair afterwards. Hrm, hrm, hrm..... *considers starting a spreadsheet* 

 I'm glad it worked for you - and please let us know how the plain salt works, too!


----------



## jrae (Aug 1, 2008)

ayoung said:


> Relaxed head:
> 
> Ok, I tried it. 1 cup conditioner (vo5, humec, triple silk), 1 tsp lemon juice, 1 tsp sea salt.--left on 30min.
> 
> ...



Relaxed head, also.

I dissolved 1/2 t. table salt in a little water and added 1/2 c. VO5 conditioner. After 2 stirs, it increased in volume, kind of mousse-like.  But on the 3rd stir, it immediately turned to liquid.  I applied a little on my hair as a test but the mixture had curdled like when you add lemon to milk.  

I let it sit on my hair maybe 2-3 minutes (scurred!) and rinsed. My fair felt like... somebody else's hair it was so silky!   I started over with 1/4 tsp salt and 1/2 c. condish and the mixture came out much better.  Airdried with scarf overnight.  My 7 weeks of OCT new growth is pretty flat and my hair has lots of body.  My edges look like they're freshly relaxed.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

jrae said:


> Relaxed head, also.
> 
> I dissolved 1/2 t. table salt in a little water and added 1/2 c. VO5 conditioner. After 2 stirs, it increased in volume, kind of mousse-like.  But on the 3rd stir, it immediately turned to liquid.  I applied a little on my hair as a test but the mixture had curdled like when you add lemon to milk.
> 
> I let it sit on my hair maybe 2-3 minutes (scurred!) and rinsed. My hair felt like... somebody else's hair it was so silky!   I started over with 1/4 tsp salt and 1/2 c. condish and the mixture came out much better.  Airdried with scarf overnight.  My 7 weeks of OCT new growth is pretty flat and my hair has lots of body.  My edges look like they're freshly relaxed.



Firstly,  that it worked so well for you - even with the false start!!! 

Secondly, _*Most*_ interesting with the whole turning into water/curdling bit - I really should have paid more attention in chemistry class!


----------



## Arcadian (Aug 1, 2008)

Just used 1 teaspoon baking soda and 1 teaspoon sea salt(dissolved) into 3 oz of Nexxus humectress for my cowash.

I didn't leave it on long (just during my shower..about 10 minutes)  and *WOW
*
Soft soft soft!  I rinsed like a lot because I was like why does my hair feel like I got con in it?  

For those that have humectress laying around and you didn't like it, try it this way 

I was in the mirror flipping my hair back and forth  I was in love all over again.  

I use acv rinses pretty regular and its  NOTHING like this.

Oh and  I'm wavelaxed.  

ETA: and mine also curdled but hey I'm not complaining.


-A


----------



## 2inspireU (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> You are more than welcome!!
> 
> How often do you cowash? Please keep us updated on how it works over the long-term, too....



I cowash everyday, so I will be tracking my hair's progress. I'll definitely post pictorial results of long term usage.


----------



## Arcadian (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok guys I had a lightbulb moment. 



Traditionally water softeners used salt to soften the water.  This probably accounts for the slick feel 

Depending on where you are, if you have hard water you will in  REALLY notice a difference.  We have a filter on our direct water line but water but not a softener.

Bicarbonate (baking soda) is a neutralizer of acid.  Meaning it raises the PH.  Naturals, I'm not sure what that means in terms of your hair long term but, for those that are using it it could mean basically that your relaxing the hair over time. 

I don't know what it will do to the PH of conditioner or even regular water.    I've got some PH papers here so I'll run a test on our water to see what I come up with.

ETA:  I'm not a scientist  I'm using some basic 8th grade stuff  so bear with me.

-A


----------



## coripixie (Aug 1, 2008)

I just tried this today as part 2 of my weekly DC and the results were fantastic!! 

Let me start by saying, that normally I wouldn't think of my hair as being dry or crunchy unless I put a bad product it. Usually I find it soft and cottony with some curl definition and I am pretty cool with how it feels. When I put started this process, I didn't expect a dramatic difference but oh man was I wrong!
Here's what I did: last night I DC'd with a mix of a detangling condtioner, moisturizing conditioner, food grade aloe vera gel, and about a table spoon of baking soda. I skipped any sort of washing or clarifying because my mix had backing soda in it and I figured that after DCing I could just massage my head as I rinsed. I applied the mix to damp hair and then sat under the dryer for an hour. When I rinsed, my hair felt like butter and my curls were a little more defined. I loved it 

After rinsing, I braided and let my hair dry overnight. This morning I made a mix of a teaspoon of salt, 1/2 a tablespoon of garlic, some honey, some alma oil, and Joico Moisture Recovery. I applied to dry hair and then sat under the dryer for an hour. When I got in the shower to start rinsing my hair, I nearly passed out from how soft my hair felt!!
My hair has NEVER EVER EVER felt like this before. I couldn't stop grinning and I couldn't stop touching my hair. It's silky, soft, and the curls are so so so defined. They are a little looser, but not a worrying amount. My hair is just so smooth! The growth I've gotten from Mega-tek is also about ten times softer.

You have seriously brought us a piece of hair gold!! Thank you so much for sharing this with us!!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok.... I was trying NOT to do this... but I'm game. I'm doing this tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2008)

I want to try this after I remove my sew-in. Subscribing...


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

Arcadian said:


> I was in the mirror flipping my hair back and forth  I was in love all over again.
> 
> I use acv rinses pretty regular and its  NOTHING like this.
> 
> ...



Nice!!  I'm glad that it worked for you - you're the first one, I think, to mix baking soda and salt - I wonder if it curdled because it was too much salt, like the other sister who used 1/2 tsp first, and it curdled, but didn't with 1/4 tsp. ???  I'm for real going to have to create a spreadsheet. 



2inspireU said:


> I cowash everyday, so I will be tracking my hair's progress. I'll definitely post pictorial results of long term usage.



Wonderful!! Please, keep a CLOSE eye on your hair    I think you are the first to use it this often, and we don't want something good to turn bad on us!  



Arcadian said:


> Ok guys I had a lightbulb moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I was looking for information on salt & hair, I did read something about water softeners, but it sounded like there was a current of some sort that convinced the molecules to attract each other? I'm not sure - but that definitely could be it! 

Hrrm. I normally use baking soda to clarify, and .... well, my hair texture has changed over these last two years, but I figured it was just from better treatment and henna.  Wouldn't THAT be crazy!?!?!?!? *sucksteeth* 

I'll have to see what my mom says about my hair when I go to visit. If she makes some big fuss over the difference, you might be on to something with the long term use of baking soda thing.  

Can't wait to hear what the pH papers are going to say!!! 



coripixie said:


> When I got in the shower to start rinsing my hair, I nearly passed out from how soft my hair felt!!
> My hair has NEVER EVER EVER felt like this before. I couldn't stop grinning and I couldn't stop touching my hair. It's silky, soft, and the curls are so so so defined. They are a little looser, but not a worrying amount. My hair is just so smooth! The growth I've gotten from Mega-tek is also about ten times softer.
> 
> You have seriously brought us a piece of hair gold!! Thank you so much for sharing this with us!!



You're WELCOME!!!!  Wow, I'm seriously so thrilled that so many ladies are having such GOOD results - and are so enthused. Thank Ya'll!!! :blush3: 



ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Ok.... I was trying NOT to do this... but I'm game. I'm doing this tonight or tomorrow.



:assimilat   I hope that it will be jsut as fabulous for you as it has been for everyone else!! 



Platinum said:


> I want to try this after I remove my sew-in. Subscribing...



Oooh, that would be nice!! I'm assuming you plan on doing it after you've fully detangled it and everything, right? 

Hrrrm. I wonder what would happen if I wore a twist-out/wash&go (my two main tangleworthy styles) and then just put this right into my hair. 

Hrrrrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmm. I think I'll be wearing my hair out this weekend, I might have to try that.....


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 2, 2008)

Arcadian said:


> Ok guys I had a lightbulb moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hard water , this is just why I gotta try this now!


----------



## Neith (Aug 2, 2008)

Guess it'd be helpful to post my results here too...

http://public.fotki.com/Neith/hair/salt-experiment!/


Salt surprised me!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 2, 2008)

Neith said:


> Guess it'd be helpful to post my results here too...
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Neith/hair/salt-experiment!/
> 
> ...



I'm still surprised at all of this and you have pics that show a clear difference. wow!


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Aug 2, 2008)

adw425 said:


> JJ: You are the one who told me that it was a cuticle-closer, which is why I started adding lemon juice to my homemade aloe vera moisture spritz and it worked like a charm.


 
Hi, Adw, would using the lemon juice stop or slow down shedding? I've been shedding like a dog for so long, I can't understand how I still have hair on my head.


----------



## jrae (Aug 2, 2008)

Neith said:


> Guess it'd be helpful to post my results here too...
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Neith/hair/salt-experiment!/
> 
> ...



Interesting... In picture 13 of 15, your hair looks longer.  Did this reduce your shrinkage/loosen your curls?


----------



## yodie (Aug 2, 2008)

Tried the salt concoction tonight and it definitely loosened my curl. 

Can't say that I really like the effects or that I'd do it again. 
I may have used too much salt (1 tablespoon) and I sure do hope the effects wear off.


----------



## Neith (Aug 2, 2008)

jrae said:


> Interesting... In picture 13 of 15, your hair looks longer.  Did this reduce your shrinkage/loosen your curls?



Yes, it did 

Only when it was wet though.  When it dried it was more defined curls, but the same length as it always is.


----------



## sound (Aug 2, 2008)

Mixed 1.5 teaspoons of salt with 8oz of my Tresemme anti breakage Condish...

Kept that luscious mess in for about 10 mins...

Do you know how LONG I stayed under the shower head not sure if all the conditioner rinsed out?! I even checked the mirror.

My Hair has been soft, but NEVER this soft! It was SILKY SOFT! MY tight coils didn't seem to hang any different, but the softness blew my mind. Detangling was a breeze.

A keeper.
thanks doll.


----------



## AVNchick (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, just wanted to share my bit.

Since I see that there were a few relaxed ladies trying this and having great results with it, I went ahead and took the plunge too. 

Since this was an "experiment" for me, I only added the salt to my conditioner...well, sea salt, since I have some sitting around that never gets used. I mixed about 1/4 tsp in my Aveda dry remedy conditioner and let it dissolve. Then I put it in my hair and let it sit for about an hour under a plastic cap. Now, I love how my hair feels when I use the dry remedy conditioner on its own....super soft and silky. I really didn't think it could feel any softer. But the way it felt using the conditioner with the sea salt had me totally surprised. Man, it was like velvet, lol.

I ususally sit under the hood dryer, but I let it air dry and it was still very soft. My hair DOES NOT air dry soft like this...so I'm convinced it had to be the sea salt that made the difference. Next week, I'll try adding the sea salt to one of my cheap conditioners to see if I get the same effect. If so, I may not have repurchase my beloved Aveda dry remedy

Thanks Justkiya and everyone who shared their results.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 2, 2008)

What conditioners are ya'll using? Would using baking soda or sea salt work just as well?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 2, 2008)

Neith said:


> Guess it'd be helpful to post my results here too...
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Neith/hair/salt-experiment!/
> 
> ...



*FANTASTIC!!!*


----------



## GODBLESS (Aug 2, 2008)

bumping.,,,,,,,,,


its been about 3 or more days since ive used it and my hair ends are the best ive ever felt them in my life.


i have yet to apply itnto my entire head probably tommorow.

THANK YOU AGAIN JUST KIYA YOU ARE THE BESTEST


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 2, 2008)

GODBLESS said:


> bumping.,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> its been about 3 or more days since ive used it and my hair ends are the best ive ever felt them in my life.
> ...


So you just used regular salt?  Sea salt or table salt?  

Kiya is the Bestest Ever!


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 2, 2008)

yodie said:


> Tried the salt concoction tonight and *it definitely loosened my curl. *
> 
> Can't say that I really like the effects or that I'd do it again.
> I may have used too much salt (1 tablespoon) and I sure do hope the effects wear off.



 My hair is finally out of the twists, and I'm not totally sure (as I usually don't pay that much attention to my curl, anyhow) but I think it loosened mine too. Still not even 50% sure, though. 



sound said:


> Mixed 1.5 teaspoons of salt with 8oz of my Tresemme anti breakage Condish...
> 
> Kept that *luscious mess* in for about 10 mins...
> 
> ...



  I'm so glad it worked for you!!! 



AVNchick said:


> Now, I love how my hair feels when I use the dry remedy conditioner on its own....super soft and silky. I really didn't think it could feel any softer. But the way it felt using the conditioner with the sea salt had me totally surprised. Man, it was like velvet, lol.
> 
> I ususally sit under the hood dryer, but I let it air dry and it was still very soft. My hair DOES NOT air dry soft like this...so I'm convinced it had to be the sea salt that made the difference. *Next week, I'll try adding the sea salt to one of my cheap conditioners to see if I get the same effect.* If so, I may not have repurchase my beloved Aveda dry remedy
> 
> Thanks Justkiya and everyone who shared their results.



You're welcome!!!  And girl, if it does, a whole lotta PJ's might be getting their wings!  



Serenity_Peace said:


> What conditioners are ya'll using? *Would using baking soda or sea salt work just as well?*



If you use baking soda, you HAVE to add an acid to it. Sea salt alone is fine.  



GODBLESS said:


> bumping.,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> its been about 3 or more days since ive used it and my hair ends are the best ive ever felt them in my life.
> ...



   I'm so glad it worked, and thank _*you*_ for being bold enough to try it out first - you are the encouragement that got me to share this more widely!!  



AtlantaJJ said:


> So you just used regular salt?  Sea salt or table salt?
> 
> Kiya is the Bestest Ever!



:blush3: Girl, stop. I'm just sharing what I've stumbled across!!


----------



## TaraDyan (Aug 2, 2008)

*Kiya ... you already know that I think you're the shizznit ... now here you go again proving me right with this thread here.*

*You've obviously stumbled onto something special here.  I'm going to try this tonight and report back in the morning.  *

*Thanks so much for your sheer awesomeness!!! *


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 2, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> *Kiya ... you already know that I think you're the shizznit ... now here you go again proving me right with this thread here.*
> 
> *You've obviously stumbled onto something special here.  I'm going to try this tonight and report back in the morning.  *
> 
> *Thanks so much for your sheer awesomeness!!! *



 Ya'll understand I have issues with compliments, right?? :blush3: Gonna have me typing in here permanently redfaced!! 

I hope it works fabulously for you, Tara!!


----------



## MeechUK (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi JustKiya,
I tried adding 1/4 teaspoon each of baking soda, citric acid and sea salt to my conditioner earlier this evening. I left this mixture on for an hour and then rinsed.  My hair felt moisturised and soft.  I have never experienced my hair feeling like this before.  Thanks for the tip its definitely a keeper.

MeechUK


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 2, 2008)

MeechUK said:


> Hi JustKiya,
> I tried adding 1/4 teaspoon each of baking soda, citric acid and sea salt to my conditioner earlier this evening. I left this mixture on for an hour and then rinsed.  My hair felt moisturised and soft.  I have never experienced my hair feeling like this before.  Thanks for the tip its definitely a keeper.
> 
> MeechUK



  You are most welcome!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey ladies,

Ok...day two and all I did was wet my hair today and put in two braided ponytails on (one on each side) and my hair is soft, soft, soft...and that is without any leave-in or anything.  

The one thing I noticed for all the ladies who are concerned...the loosening of the curls are temporary.  My curls snapped right back today, so that made me happy

I see that you don't have to use it everyday to keep the softness.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Aug 4, 2008)

I made my Kiya Fizz Bomb today.

I mixed 2.5 teaspoons of baking soda+ 6 oz of condish + 1.5 oz of white vinegar 

(all amounts approx.) .

It fizzed/foamed up- FUNNY!!!

I made enough to go thru my hair 2x.

I massaged thru hair in the shower each time leaving on the hair a good 5 mins.

thoroughly rinsing each time.

My hair was SOOO  S-O-F-T!!!

It felt moisturzed & clean!!

This is a keeper, Y'all!

Thanx, Kiya!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 4, 2008)

AKA-Tude said:


> I made my Kiya Fizz Bomb today.
> 
> I mixed 2.5 teaspoons of baking soda+ 6 oz of condish + 1.5 oz of white vinegar
> 
> ...


 
You used the white vinegar?  I'm wondering is there a difference in the ph levels with white and the apple cider, if any?

Glad it worked out for you...I know the feeling and all I used was straight up table salt (Morton's)


----------



## pringe (Aug 4, 2008)

Kiya girl....I love u, i may name my firstborn after u

I was at a stage where i hate to detangle my hair cause its been taking too long. So yesterday was my wash day. I put a teaspoon of table salt into my conditioner and mixed it up. It got all frothy and velvety. Then i parted my hair into 4 sections and slathered that badboy on. I left it in for 1 hour cause i was wathcing stomp the yard lol and didn't want to be disturbed from my Columbus Short. I came back and washed out & detangled in 10 minutes. 
That does NOT happen to me! it took a couple of slips of the comb to be detangled and I could take my whole parted sections and detangle. Usually i have to split the sections up into smaller sections to detangle.

So u know i love u right? This is a part of my new regimen. The only thing is, is it safe to use it on a regular basis? Hopefully so cause this is the TRUTH for me!


----------



## trinigul (Aug 4, 2008)

Mixed 1 tsp sea salt in HE Hello Hydration & left on for 5-10 minutes under a shower cap.  Didn't get the silky part (hair felt good though) but definitely looser curl and had to do hardly anything to detangle.  I likey!!!  

Gonna try again but leave on longer.  I think I'll get the silky.


----------



## Golden (Aug 4, 2008)

I've tried this twice now & I absolutely love it. My hair is shinier and silkier. However, I got a few tangles which I never get, but  it wont stop me from using it. Thank you Kiya! :heart2:


----------



## ArrrBeee (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm about to try the Kiya Fizzle fo Shizzle.  I will report back with pictures and comments.


----------



## hothair (Aug 4, 2008)

Due to site maintenance I was forced to lurk on another hair site sorry nikkos and read up on baking soda again, I'd used it sometime last year when it was mentioned here but it was so-so on my hair. So today I used a teaspoonfull with a bit of Loreal conditioner and added a bit of water and it turned mousse-like like Kiya described I applied it to my hair and massaged in for about 2 mins, rinsed out and my hair's butter soft (texlaxed AFTER a hardcore Aphogee treatment and BEFORE moisturising DC) so will do this once a week, infact will replace my once a week shampoo clarifyer with it


----------



## Neroli (Aug 4, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE my Kiya Fizzle results!!! Here's what I did yesterday evening:

--nature's gate henna wash condish (about 1 cup or so)
--1/4 teaspoon salt
--1/4 teaspoon baking soda + 1/2 teaspoon ACV = about another 1/4 teaspoon or so salt

Mixed and got a nice "fizzle" and the condish thickened up considerable, really nice.  Then I just slap it on my dry, unwashed hair (been a week since I washed) until saturated, then cover with plastic and a turban for 30 minutes, rinsed well and boy oh boy, my hurr was sooo nice!!.  I then put a bit of glycerin + hyalurunic + rosemary EO and let dry about 80%, then sealed with emu oil.

It's the next afternoon as I type this and my hair feels nice, soft and moisturized every time I smooth my bun.  Oh year, I almost wore my hair down this morning cuz my ends are banging!  What is it about this salt that detangles and smooth the ends???


----------



## TaraDyan (Aug 4, 2008)

*Welp ... I finally tried this yesterday ... and let me tell you, this is a winner!!  I used:*

*1 teaspoon of regular table salt*
*1 teaspoon of baking soda*
*1 and a 1/2 cups of Suave Tropical Coconut conditioner (what can I say ... my transitioning hair needs a lot of conditioner)*
*I mixed it all up in a bowl and slathered it on my head one small section at a time.  I put a plastic cap on my head, walked on my treadmill for about 20 minutes, then rinsed it out.  The result:  smooth and luscious hair that detanged in an instant.  I was actually able to detangle with my fingers.*

*This will be added to my reggie on a permanent basis.  Thanks again, Kiya!*


----------



## CenteredGirl (Aug 4, 2008)

Tried this:

1/4 tsp ionized salt
1/4 tsp seasalt
1/2 C DC

Applied to roots and sides first and worked down to ends. 1 hour under hood dryer and 1 hour under heat cap.  Hair came out *delightfully manegeable *-- more than I expected. 

But my sides surprised me the most - I actually have a few ringlets there.
Because of the powerful loosening capabilities, I will hold off and doe quarterly applications because I don't want to loose my curl. I will only apply to roots as I don't want straight ends (which are pretty straight already due to BS ( i'm gonna have to let go of that too for awhile).

But on my sides, I am going to continue weekly application. Kiya, my sides used to be hard no matter how much I moisturized, now the skin is soft there just like other parts of my hair.

Thank you sooo much JUSTKIYA:luv2:


----------



## PatTodd (Aug 4, 2008)

My results:

I am 3c slightly texlaxed.  I mixed about 2 teaspoons of salt in with my regular old Suave conditioner.  It didn't foam up as I was expecting it to.  I massaged it through my hair, covered it with a cap and let it sit for about 5 minutes while I finished my shower, then rinsed.  My hair felt smooth smooth smooth, and unlike NiceandWavy, was very curly.  I put it my leave ins and let it air dry just like that.  I had the most defined curls I have ever had, along with the most shrinkage I have ever had erplexed.  But my hair felt good!  

I didn't like the way I had styled the curls so I rinsed my hair with conditioner the next day to start over.  My hair is still smoothly curly, if you know what I mean - my curls are defined with less frizz, and my hair feels nice and soft.  I like it!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 4, 2008)

PatTodd said:


> My results:
> 
> I am 3c slightly texlaxed. I mixed about 2 teaspoons of salt in with my regular old Suave conditioner. It didn't foam up as I was expecting it to. I massaged it through my hair, covered it with a cap and let it sit for about 5 minutes while I finished my shower, then rinsed. My hair felt smooth smooth smooth, and unlike NiceandWavy, was very curly. I put it my leave ins and let it air dry just like that. I had the most defined curls I have ever had, along with the most shrinkage I have ever had erplexed. But my hair felt good!
> 
> I didn't like the way I had styled the curls so I rinsed my hair with conditioner the next day to start over. My hair is still smoothly curly, if you know what I mean - my curls are defined with less frizz, and my hair feels nice and soft. I like it!!!


 
I'm glad you had a good experience.  When I did it, my curls were looser than usual, but they snapped right back the next day.  I too have less frizz and my hair still feels softer than usual.  I think I'll do this once per month and see what happens!


----------



## AKA-Tude (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You used the white vinegar? I'm wondering is there a difference in the ph levels with white and the apple cider, if any?
> 
> Glad it worked out for you...I know the feeling and all I used was straight up table salt (Morton's)


 
Yes, the white vinegar was actually nice & I didn't have that heavy 'vinegar-y" after-smell.

Now, for some reason, I can't wrap my brain around using SALT-

I guess old habits are hard to break-

but the science of it makes so much sense.

I'll get to it- but in the 'tween time, baking soda is the bizzniss!


----------



## MonPetite (Aug 4, 2008)

I haven't tried this yet, but I'm itching too. This is so ingenious! Thanks for sharing this *Justkiya*! 

Can I give you a shout out on my fotki when I review it?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 4, 2008)

AKA-Tude said:


> Yes, the white vinegar was actually nice & I didn't have that heavy 'vinegar-y" after-smell.
> 
> Now, for some reason, I can't wrap my brain around using SALT-
> 
> ...


 
I haven't tried both vinegar and baking soda together, but the salt and the conditioner works sooooooooooooo well!


----------



## VirtuousGal (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmm, I want to try this, but should there be some type of guideline for how often, especially if you relax your hair?


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 4, 2008)

alright I'm going to be trying this today 

*has mild panick attack* it will be ok though


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 4, 2008)

pringe said:


> Kiya girl....I love u, i may name my firstborn after u
> 
> So u know i love u right? This is a part of my new regimen. The only thing is, is it safe to use it on a regular basis? Hopefully so cause this is the TRUTH for me!



 I'm so, so glad it worked for you!!!!! :blush3: Kiya _*is*_ a lovely name. 



Golden said:


> I've tried this twice now & I absolutely love it. My hair is shinier and silkier. However, I got a few tangles which I never get, but  it wont stop me from using it. Thank you Kiya! :heart2:


Yay!!! 

Hrm, tangles are concerning, though - they make me think about raised cuticles, and that's _definitely_ a problem. *thinks* How much salt have you been using? 



TaraDyan said:


> *This will be added to my reggie on a permanent basis.  Thanks again, Kiya!*



 Yay!!! Yay!!! I hope it continues to work for you! 



Neroli said:


> I LOVE LOVE my Kiya Fizzle results!!! Here's what I did yesterday evening:
> 
> 
> It's the next afternoon as I type this and my hair feels nice, soft and moisturized every time I smooth my bun.  Oh year, I almost wore my hair down this morning cuz my ends are banging!  What is it about this salt that detangles and smooth the ends???



Girl, I don't know!!! I'm so glad it's working - but I'm still nervous. I don't like beta-testing software, I'm real nervous about beta-testing on hair!  



CenteredGirl said:


> But on my sides, I am going to continue weekly application. Kiya, my sides used to be hard no matter how much I moisturized, now the skin is soft there just like other parts of my hair.
> 
> Thank you sooo much JUSTKIYA:luv2:



Yay!!!  I'm glad that it's helped you, in any way!! 



PatTodd said:


> I didn't like the way I had styled the curls so I rinsed my hair with conditioner the next day to start over.  My hair is still smoothly curly, if you know what I mean - my curls are defined with less frizz, and my hair feels nice and soft.  I like it!!!



 



littlegoldlamb said:


> I haven't tried this yet, but I'm itching too. This is so ingenious! Thanks for sharing this *Justkiya*!
> 
> Can I give you a shout out on my fotki when I review it?



 Yes, please? 



VirtuousGal said:


> Hmm, I want to try this, but should there be some type of guideline for how often, especially if you relax your hair?



Girl, we are all figuring this out as we go - so, I don't even have any wise ideas.  



Irresistible said:


> alright I'm going to be trying this today
> 
> *has mild panick attack* it will be ok though



 Oooh, Iris, girl, goodluck!!!


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Aug 4, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> alright I'm going to be trying this today
> 
> *has mild panick attack* it will be ok though


 
How'd it go Iris?  Inquiring minds wanna know!  

I did it again today...man, my hair was soooo soft, and I swear my new growth is straighter than usual.  This will help me stretch for a couple more weeks. 

Thanks again JustKiya!


----------



## glam- (Aug 4, 2008)

Kiya thanks for sharing your accidental discovery.  I tried this last night- just a little salt in my Tressemme condish.  I massaged it into my wet hair, focusing on the ends and allowed it to soak in for a while.  I was concerned since I flatironed my hair last Sunday and I knew I was a little less timid with the heat than usual- so I knew my hair needed some TLC.  Well, I rinsed it out, and began detangling- for the most part the comb slid through my hair with no other leave-ins.  Salt in the condish is a keeper for an occasional treat for my ends.


----------



## Tamrin (Aug 4, 2008)

I just tried this. My hair was soft so far. I braided my hair for a braid out tomorrow morning. I will post  my final results and pics.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 4, 2008)

WomanlyCharm said:


> How'd it go Iris?  Inquiring minds wanna know!
> 
> I did it again today...man, my hair was soooo soft, and I swear my new growth is straighter than usual.  This will help me stretch for a couple more weeks.
> 
> Thanks again JustKiya!


I got sidetracked,  gonna do it later tonight or tomorrow for sure

I'll be sure to share!!!


----------



## ArrrBeee (Aug 4, 2008)

Kiya, your fizzle iz fo shizzle.  I didn't get to leave the mix on long but I had good results.  

http://public.fotki.com/chicarica/hair_journey/hair1.html


http://public.fotki.com/chicarica/hair_journey/hair2.html

http://public.fotki.com/chicarica/hair_journey/hair3.html

Overall I like the effect of the mixture but I will use less baking soda next time because I think it loosened up my curls too much.  I wish I would have known about this when I was natural cause I used to have major shrinkage.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 4, 2008)

&  

I'm glad it worked for you!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 5, 2008)

I tried this over the weekend (forgot to post)!  My hair immediately began dripping water... erplexed  That worried me at first, but I just slapped a baggie on and kept it moving.  I didn't use heat, just let it sit for about 20 mins then rinsed.  I kept rinsing and rinsing and rinsing because it felt like my hair still had conditioner in it!!   My ends look soooooooooooo much better, I can't believe it.  Last night I co-washed and set my hair in curlformers, and my ends STILL look good (I didn't do the salt mix this go round)!!!  

I may do this every other week to keep my ends looking sleek.  THANK YOU KIYA!!!    I was so distressed about my ends!!


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 5, 2008)

Kels!! I'm glad it worked for you, and you are most welcome!! Hrm, I wonder what the water dripping was about - did you put it on wet hair, maybe?


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 5, 2008)

YUP, that's what it was..   Totally forgot that I was supposed to do it on dry hair.   I'll do it correctly next time.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 5, 2008)

It's not that you are _supposed_ to do it on dry hair - though I think I always have - but that was just my first thought as to why it would start dripping water...


----------



## Tamrin (Aug 5, 2008)

I said I would post the pics of post salt braid out. Here is it. Thank you again Justkiya you saved my hair's life. I have been swanging my braid out all day long.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Ooo I might have to try this.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 5, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> I said I would post the pics of post salt braid out. Here is it. Thank you again Justkiya you saved my hair's life. I have been swanging my braid out all day long.




Girl, that's GORGEOUS!!!!  I'm so glad it turned out so well.


----------



## me-T (Aug 5, 2008)

wonder if this would make a super soft steam treatment? a samantha and kiya hair softening hybrid?...


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 5, 2008)

me-T said:


> wonder if this would make a super soft steam treatment? a samantha and kiya hair softening hybrid?...



Oooooooooooooh.  

Interesting. I might have to try that when I get home.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 5, 2008)

Well I just got my hair done....actually my stylist  did a reconstutor....I should try this when I wash Saturday.....


----------



## me-T (Aug 5, 2008)

hmm...maybe add some saa to the mix for more silkyness. and maybe help counteract a lil of the protein breakdown.... i got a lot of lights goin on in my head with this!

oh, how much acv and bs to use? or is that trial and error?


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 5, 2008)

me-T said:


> hmm...maybe add some saa to the mix for more silkyness. and maybe help counteract a lil of the protein breakdown.... i got a lot of lights goin on in my head with this!
> 
> oh, how much acv and bs to use? or is that trial and error?



I believe most people are using equal amounts of the two, and personally, I wouldn't use more than a teaspoon or so of BS, esp. for your first try.


----------



## PassionFruit (Aug 6, 2008)

ok....  so Ive been doing research on how to deal with some weeds and overgrowth of the marshy woods behind my house... and the cheap recommendation is rock salt... the experts talk about how the salt will soak up the excess water and cause dryness and the dryness will starve the weeds & plants & shrubs and thus they will die...

so then this thread came to mind....

so yes, the salt obviously helps with slippage and detangling... but at what cost??  I guess one would just have to pay ue diligence and use extra moiturizers... but for the non-naturals, that could wreak havoc on the moisture/protein balance....


What do you folks think?


----------



## Sui Topi (Aug 6, 2008)

All I know is I wanted to try this but I got home and didn't have time for the 30 minute DC etc.. So I just mixed some up with a handful of conditioner and conditioner washed my hair. The 10 minutes I took in the shower was enough to see a difference. To get your conditioner to foam up if ou are just adding salt, you have to dissolve the salt in a tiny bit of water. You don't have to dissolve all, but enough. It will foam right up. This morning now, I washed my hair with my son's baby shampoo. That yellow johnson and johnson one, and my hair is still feeling like someone elses. It is so shiny and everything. I shampooed and now I am dcing with honeysuckle rose kiyafizzle style. I put it on and its like my hair just absorbed it, I think I may have to put more conditioner. Thank you sooo much for this kiya! Even when I was mixing it up last night to go in the shower, I stirred with my finger and my finger felt like it had residue on it for a while it was so silky.


----------



## Sui Topi (Aug 6, 2008)

PassionFruit said:


> ok....  so Ive been doing research on how to deal with some weeds and overgrowth of the marshy woods behind my house... and the cheap recommendation is rock salt... the experts talk about how the salt will soak up the excess water and cause dryness and the dryness will starve the weeds & plants & shrubs and thus they will die...
> 
> so then this thread came to mind....
> 
> ...



After you rinse out the salt it wont be sucking anything anymore lol. I think it may have an issue with prolonged use in moisture/protein, but you would only have to do a protein once every few months which most people do anyway to get it back in check. I dont want to sound corny, but it feels so right it can't be wrong lol


----------



## PassionFruit (Aug 6, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> After you rinse out the salt it wont be sucking anything anymore lol. I think it may have an issue with prolonged use in moisture/protein, but you would only have to do a protein once every few months which most people do anyway to get it back in check. I dont want to sound corny, but it feels so right it can't be wrong lol



  Seems like a lyric from a 1970's song

but yeah  I see your point


----------



## levone (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies! This is my first post ever, but I've been a lurker on this board for over a year now. 

Anyhow, I just had to post my results of trying this as I am truly amazed. My hair is natural (over 5 years now) and mainly a 4A/4B texture (with 3c or so on the sides and nape area). My hair is not thick, it's of finer texture, however if you look at it you would think that it is extremely thick.
I have been reading the threads concerning this the past few days and decided to try it when I washed last night. I used Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing tea, then mixed 1.5 tsp of Morton's table salt with my Pantene R&N Breakage defense mask (that's it, nothing else). I immediately noticed the conditioner turning into a souffle type consistency.
I used almost the entire tub of Pantene and applied it like a relaxer with my hands (my hair was sectioned off into about 8 sections). I IMMEDIATELY noticed a difference as I was applying this mixture to my hair. It honestly felt silky...weird. After applying I put on a plastic cap and put on my heating cap for 30 minutes on top of that; however I probably kept the conditioner/salt mixture on my hair for a total of 2 hours while I gave my daughter a bath, etc.
Water accumulated in the plastic cap, yes my hair was wet when I applied, however I always apply/detangle conditioner to my wet hair after washing, but this was more water than usual.

I can honestly say this stuff stretched my hair out as well as de-bulked it. I felt the difference right away in the crown section of my hair which is much more coarse than the rest of my hair. I kept rinsing as someone else said as I thought I had conditioner still in my head. Now the pantene does a great job by itself, but I have NEVER experienced anything like this before. My hair did not feel stripped or anything, just extremely moisturized, so much so that I did not apply as much leavein as I normally do.

This post is getting too long, so I'll stop here....but wanted to say thanks JustKiya and everyone else for sharing their results....I am very impressed with this. I have done henna treatments now for the past few months (3 treatments so far), and got great results from that, but this was different. Not to scare anyone, but it honestly felt like I applied a mild texturizer (I've never had one, only relaxed in the past) or something to my hair as it honestly felt half as thick...and not in a bad way. I have it back in a bun this morning and before applying my scurl/gel this morning, it STILL felt smooth, soft, silky, just as it did last night.


----------



## lovenharmony (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Levone for the informative post and welcome! I tried this last night and my hair is like BUTTA!!! Don't know what it is that makes my hair so soft and silky, but I like it!


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm SO glad this is working so well for people!!! I have my hair in two strand twists again, and my hair has MOVEMENT - normally, my twists just stay still, but now, every time I move my head, my twists shake with them. I'm still so VERY pleased.  

I can't WAIT to get home, though, or to wash my hair in distilled water, because this hard water is KILLING me. *sigh*  

I want to share something that someone PM'd to me - 



> This is the actual reaction you're looking for:
> C6H8O7 + 3NaHCO3 → 3H2O + 3CO2 + Na3C6H5O7
> citric acid + baking soda → water + carbon dioxide + sodium citrate
> 
> ...



I thought that was really good information, and would be useful to share with all of ya'll....




PassionFruit said:


> ok.... so Ive been doing research on how to deal with some weeds and overgrowth of the marshy woods behind my house... and the cheap recommendation is rock salt... the experts talk about how the salt will soak up the excess water and cause dryness and the dryness will starve the weeds & plants & shrubs and thus they will die...
> 
> so then this thread came to mind....
> 
> ...



Everything that I've read about salt being bad for hair/having bad results seems to involve 2 things. 

1) Repeated exposure to a concentrated salt/water mixture. 
2) Leaving the salt in your hair. 

I honestly think that as long as you don't use the salt mix EVERYTIME you DC your hair (use a 'pure' DC, occasionally, just in case) and as long as you don't leave the salt mix in your hair long term (I've done it overnight, and I don't think I'll do it overnight, again - I'm still split whether it's the hard water or the overnight that has my hair feeling coated), that you'll be okay. 

Of course, as this is MOST experimental, I could be totally wrong - but I hope not.


----------



## cecilie (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the information , maybe I'll try it ( I'm little scared) ...


----------



## MeechUK (Aug 6, 2008)

MeechUK said:


> Hi JustKiya,
> I tried adding 1/4 teaspoon each of baking soda, citric acid and sea salt to my conditioner earlier this evening. I left this mixture on for an hour and then rinsed.  My hair felt moisturised and soft.  I have never experienced my hair feeling like this before.  Thanks for the tip its definitely a keeper.
> 
> MeechUK




Hi Kiya,
I did a DC last night with QH, Shikakai and Amla powders.  My hair still felt strong, moisturised and soft from using your foaming mixture.  When I initially tried the foaming mixture I used ORS Replenishing Conditioner mixed with Porosity Control.  When I rinsed after the DC I usually find bits of hair, I didn't see any this time.

Kiya thanks again for sharing.

MeechUK


----------



## Rain20 (Aug 6, 2008)

I posted this in another thread about salt as well.

Salt is not moisturizing it does help define curls and cause hair to clump together more. It may also absorb some oil from hair if hair is somewhat oily or if you are using a lot of oils in the hair. The conditioner is really keeping the hair from drying. Make sure the concentration of salt is low to prevent drying. Salt does not equal moisture. Moisturizing DC and water adds moisture. Salt helps with definition of curls and provides light hold to hair, adds texture to hair. HTH


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2008)

Subscribing to read later, too tired to do so tonight.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 8, 2008)

Kiya, Thanks again. I have not done a true KF treatment however over the past week I have added a touch of Kosher salt to my all natural DC and recently to my conditioner for co-washing. I already know that my hair cannot tolerate baking soda except for an occasional clarifying wash, so I decided to push it to the limit with just salt.

Although I have yet to see any foaming action, the addition of salt to my hair has *smoothed out my hair cuticles completely....from root to tip*. My ends feel perfect just like the rest of my hair! 
While it appeared that my kinks had loosened immediately after the treatment, when my hair dried I was surprised to see that my *shrinkage kicked in like never before*... I LIKE THAT!! I even saw a couple of bonafide CURLS LOL! My hair holds the set of my twists or braids for a well defined "out" like I have never experienced in my short time as a nappy.
Finally. My hair has actual *SHINE* not sheen but shine. I was so ready to accept that nappy hair has sheen but never shine...and yet when dry my hair looks like I just sprayed it with some oil sheen. 

I also put the salt + conditioner mix in my mans and dem hair LOL! MY sons and my DH all have different textured hair and I got different results for each of them. DH's ringlets were shiny well defined and full of body, DS#1's napps were shiny and soft (he keeps a low caesar) and DS#2's curls were POPPIN...even before I washed treatment out. 

I've only begun to experiment with salt....


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 8, 2008)

levone said:


> Hi Ladies! This is my first post ever, but I've been a lurker on this board for over a year now.
> 
> Anyhow, I just had to post my results of trying this as I am truly amazed. My hair is natural (over 5 years now) and mainly a 4A/4B texture (with 3c or so on the sides and nape area). My hair is not thick, it's of finer texture, however if you look at it you would think that it is extremely thick.
> I have been reading the threads concerning this the past few days and decided to try it when I washed last night. I used Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing tea, then mixed 1.5 tsp of Morton's table salt with my Pantene R&N Breakage defense mask (that's it, nothing else). I immediately noticed the conditioner turning into a souffle type consistency.
> ...


 
:wow: Those are great results, thanks for posting... I'm going to try your method..it sounds like our hair type are very simular... 

This was you first post!! :superbanana: 



discodumpling said:


> Kiya, Thanks again. I have not done a true KF treatment however over the past week I have added a touch of Kosher salt to my all natural DC and recently to my conditioner for co-washing. I already know that my hair cannot tolerate baking soda except for an occasional clarifying wash, so I decided to push it to the limit with just salt.
> 
> Although I have yet to see any foaming action, the addition of salt to my hair has *smoothed out my hair cuticles completely....from root to tip*. My ends feel perfect just like the rest of my hair!
> While it appeared that my kinks had loosened immediately after the treatment, when my hair dried I was surprised to see that my *shrinkage kicked in like never before*... I LIKE THAT!! I even saw a couple of bonafide CURLS LOL! My hair holds the set of my twists or braids for a well defined "out" like I have never experienced in my short time as a nappy.
> ...


 
 another happy customer Kiya!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 8, 2008)

Okkkk......!!! 

I finally did it on dry hair last nite.  I mixed my Kenra w/ some salt (and a lil castor oil).  The first thing I noticed was that it got foamy, almost like a mousse or souffle..?  Whatever it was, I liked it! 

I applied it to my dry hair, and it went on so thickly and smoothly.  I couldn't believe how awesome it felt on my hair!!  I put a baggie on, but kept 'smooshing' it under my baggie and cracking myself up !  Then I got under the dryer for 30 mins.  Rinsed out, hair felt buttery and silky... I just kept touching it.  I liked the results MUCH BETTER on dry hair. 

Did a rollerset, hair came out much much smoother!  Didn't even need to do a saran wrap treatment afterwards - just rubbed some jojoba on, wrapped and went to sleep.  My ends are cursed with looking thin right now, because my layers are growing out.  But they look much much sleeker.  

Again, much thanks to Kiya for sharing this.....  I'm definitely incorporating this AT LEAST every other week, if not weekly.


----------



## Extremus (Aug 8, 2008)

Maybe I used too much salt? I used a 1/4 tsp of salt with 2oz of conditioner. My hair felt tangled, and I used a conditioner that usually gives great slip.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 8, 2008)

my morning after results just get better - not sure if i said it on this thread - but i used this yesterday afternoon with 1/4 teaspoon of salt to 1/2 cup of conditioner - ORS with EVOO mixed in(should have measured how much ORS and EVOO - will do next time)
I left it on for no more than 20 minutes and under a plastic cap but i did not use heat.  
I am willing to bet there is a limit to how much salt, how long it should be left in for(i remember someone saying they slept with it overnight and hair was tangled and not soft)
and i am willing to bet that there are conditioners that this does not work well with - maybe cuz they already have salt?  or some other ingredient that does not react well with the salt.  i am no chemist, but i am willing to bet that this all makes a great difference in the results.   would love to hear some chemist sisters chime in more on this, even if it is against - cuz after reading the arguments i still tried it, but.... i limited the salt, and the time in my hair - i also did not put heat - i supposed i took the safest route even though i was taking a chance with trying something new.  if no one said any thing against i probably would have approached this allot differntly and i double checked that my conditioner did not already contain salt.  
my hair looks better than it did in a long time - if it wasnt for the fact that it was thin, more in some spots than others, i could forget it was damaged - its very shiny, soft and it does feel clean and light(i guess thats the clarified feeling?)
i am actually wearing it out today for the first time in months cuz it looks good enough.  this is worth further investigation, i have a feeling that once the kinks are ironed out - this will become a staple for many of us. thank kiya!


----------



## levone (Aug 8, 2008)

Ladies, thanks for the welcome!

Just to give a quick update, my hair still feels great three days later. It's still soft and smooth even. The weird thing is, it doesn't look different, but it feels different. It's just more manageable....if I were to compare it to anything, it's when you read that someone has texturized and their hair 'looks' the same, but they say that it's more manageable. I've never really had any problems with my hair, only my middle/back section that is easy to break because it is a totally different texture. So, if this has 'cured' that, I'm in heaven. I've been heat free since February and really have been working on being more gentle with my hair, so this is icing on the cake for me.

Anyway, I'm gonna skip this next wash/deep condition to see how my hair performs afterwards. I really want to know if the results are temporary (i.e. the texturizing effects). I'll make sure that I post my longer term results.

Also, I'm wondering if the varying results have to do anything with the conditioner the salt is paired with. I saw another post about the Pantene Hydrating Mask that I used contains sodium hydroxide, so maybe my results are more strong because of that? Just wondering why some are getting different results, such as a clarifying affect....I didn't get that at all....just very moist feeling hair.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 8, 2008)

E_Williams20 said:


> Maybe I used too much salt? I used a 1/4 tsp of salt with 2oz of conditioner. My hair felt tangled, and I used a conditioner that usually gives great slip.


That might be... I'm sorry.   Maybe try using the same amount of salt, but more conditioner?  I used a small mixing bowl, filled it with conditioner and then added a bit of salt.  I didn't measure, but I'm very sure it was much more than 2 oz, maybe 7 or 8.


----------



## pringe (Aug 8, 2008)

ok just an update, i went to get my hair colored on WEd at the Aveda institute & did the salt & conditioner on Sunday. My hair soaked that color up so quickly, they were rushing to finish the roots! It looks great & now i can laugh but be a little mindful if ur going to color soon. ur hair will soak up the color quick! I still love this stuff


----------



## pringe (Aug 8, 2008)

another quick question. how do u think it will do on colored hair? will it strip it?


----------



## meverllyn1 (Aug 8, 2008)

I want all of you guys to keep me posted.  I want to try this so bad on my natural hair, my curl are so tight they needs to be loosen.  I'm little scared though, cuz i have very dry hair already and i don't want to dry it out anymore.  Wondering how long will it last or is it permament.

Mev


----------



## me-T (Aug 8, 2008)

i did a trial run too with some bakin soda, lemon juice, and my stupid, so-glad-i-ran-out dove shine therapy conditioner. boy if it makes dumb products soften me up, imagine what a quality conditioner will do! i went out and got some sea salt, waitin on my qhemet to come in the mail! when my SO found out the sea salt was for my hair he was like "your hair eats better that you do!" lol!


----------



## Extremus (Aug 9, 2008)

kels823 said:


> That might be... I'm sorry.   Maybe try using the same amount of salt, but more conditioner?  I used a small mixing bowl, filled it with conditioner and then added a bit of salt.  I didn't measure, but I'm very sure it was much more than 2 oz, maybe 7 or 8.



I did use too much salt for that small amount of conditioner. 

I used the same amount of salt with more conditioner (about 6oz), like you said, and *NOW* I understand what you guys are talking about. .

My hair feels *juicy* then a muthaf**ka!  It feels like it's loaded with moisture, without the weighing down. I've never experienced this before! Salt is def a keeper!


----------



## nurseN98 (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok, y'all sucked me in

For my *Kiya Fizzle* (girl, u betta trademark that) I used bout 1tsp salt, 1tsp baking soda and 1 capful vinegar to 8oz of conditioner (Elucence mixed with some discontinued Body Shoppe con.) I mixed it, it fizzed then i applied to dry hair and left it on about an hour while I did some housework. I rinsed well and applied my leave-in. My hair felt fabulous and it was easy to detangle. My definition was about the same and my shrinkage was pretty much the same, maybe a teeny bit less but I did notice that the thickest, most unruly part of my hair (crown) was a lot easier to manage and it felt like some of the volume was removed without actually removing my coils.....so that works for me. 

y'all are so friggin resourceful that's why I will never stop paying the fee. Great idea JustKiya, thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## ebonylocs (Aug 9, 2008)

I tried it in a cowash (left in for a few minutes) with a teaspoon of table salt plus some cheapie conditioner a few days ago. My hair definitely felt very moisturised, and still feels moisturised a few days later, although I haven't added anything to it.

I feel it *really* made my new growth more hydrated. However I'm not so sure about the long term effect on the relaxed ends - brittleness? dryness? I think this is a keeper for natural hair.

I'm going to try a mix with vinegar and baking soda to get an acid salt that's not table salt.

Baking soda + acetic acid --> sodium acetate (water + carbon dioxide)
NaHCO3 + CH3COOH → CH3COONa + H2O + CO2 (gas) 

According to wikipedia 84 grams of sodium bicarbonate react with 750 ml of 8% vinegar to make 82 g sodium acetate in water. 

By my online weight conversion, that's 2.7 tsp of soda to 21.1 tsp vinegar, i.e. a 1 to 8 ratio - way more vinegar than baking soda. But I guess that would give a neutral solution, while people who have been doing equal amounts of vinegar and baking soda would be getting a more alkaline solution. I wonder which gives a better result??


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 9, 2008)

still looking good today and my hair (new growth and relaxed) is soft, beautiful and very shiny it also has more "swang" than i have had in a long time! my mom and i was talking about this and i wonder if the salt for me was also a corrective treatment to the hard water that i have. i am rocking a braid out today and i do mean rocking.
the other day i did a braid out, my hair is very thin, and dh looked at it and asked if i was going out like that. ofcourse, ya know he was in the dog house for the rest of that day - today however, whole new attitude. i'll try and take pix today since i can compare to pix i took the other day.


----------



## ebonylocs (Aug 9, 2008)

.........................


----------



## sunshinne368 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello ladies, so I've been reading this thread, and thinking about trying this for my hair. So I took the plunge and tried it! Wow, I have great shinny hair! I shampooed and rinsed as usual. I added 1/4 teaspoon of sea salt to my trader joe's spa conditioner, with irish moss, evoo, and coconut oil mixture. I let is sit for about 2 hours, then I sat under the dryer for 10mins. and washed it out my hair was very easy to detangle, and I had very little shedding (this is unsual for me! But it my be due to a protein tx done last week with aphogee!). I applied a tiny bit of Lacio Lacio, and couple of spritz of Sunslik shine heat protect. I then blow dryed my hair and flat ironed with my Maxiglide MP. And my results are shinny pretty hair. I still have a lot of split ends from a previous bad dye job, but you can not tell! I will use this for when I wanna be straight!
Here are some pics!


----------



## PhiLee (Aug 9, 2008)

Good goodness your hair is gorgeous!

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Mamamia (Aug 9, 2008)

I guess this makes sense! Water follows sodium naturally in our body so if sodium is entering our hair strands, water may follow to keep it extra moisturized. Hmmmm........*quietly pondering* : )


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 9, 2008)

So today I had several errands to run.  

After my morning bath, I mixed two large tablespoons of Alter Ego Garlic Creme Conditioner with 1/2 teaspoon of Sea Salt in a small paper cup.   I wet my hair and applied the 'Sea Salted Conditioner'; smoothed my hair up into a loose crop of curls sealed by the thick conditioner mix, and left home for my errands.

And yes.......I am one of those who don't have a problem going out in public with conditioner in my hair.  Don't nobody pay my bills and take care of my hair but me. It's my hair care and my hair growth and I do what I have to do when I have to do it.  .   I just don't care what people may think.  

Anyhoo, the results are beautiful.   This is my third application with the "KF Solution -- The "Kiya Fizzie"............................I love this stuff.   

Here's tonight's picture after I rinsed it out (had it in all day :blush3; I was really busy today and just getting settled. 

*ETA:  *My original uploaded picture was showing an error with the link I pasted.   I fixed the problem, though.  I    saved the picture to my computer and I have placed the picture as an attachment to this post.  

I'm so sorry for those who tried to view the picture earlier and were unable to see the progress of my "KF hair solution - Kiya Fizzie.   

In this picture my hair is still wet and my head is down for a fuller view:

I had another picture of a side view but it's not too clear.  Also, my hair has picked up some auburn highlights from the summer sun.  The Ovation made it darker prior.  I'll have to stay more conditioned for the sun.

Anyhoo, the KF Solution is the Best. 

JustKiya Rocks   :rock:


----------



## Tee (Aug 9, 2008)

I dont see the pics Shimmie.


Shimmie said:


> So today I had several errands to run. After my bath, I mixed two large tablespoons of Alter Ego Garlic Creme Conditioner with 1/2 teaspoon of Sea Salt in a small paper cup. I wet my hair and applied the 'Sea Salted Conditioner'; smoothed my hair up into a loose crop of curls sealed by the thick conditioner mix, and left home for my errands.
> 
> And yes.......I am one of those who don't have a problem going out in public with conditioner in my hair. Don't nobody pay my bills and take care of my hair but me. It's my hair care and my hair growth and I do what I have to do when I have to do it. . I just don't care what people may think.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 9, 2008)

Tee said:


> I dont see the pics Shimmie.


  Hi Tee  

I fixed the link. Only one picture came out clear with the upload.  I'm sorry.   I'll take more pictures and post with my next Kiya Fizzie .


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 9, 2008)

So...I tried this yesterday. I had straightened my hair last week. Instead of washing, I mixed up some V05 Strawberry con and a tsp salt/tsp baking soda. No fizz, just grit.

I put it on my dry hair, and by the time I worked it all the way through, my hair was dripping wet. That scared me a little. The first thing I noticed was that my hair felt HEAVY. I hadn't felt that since before my BC. It felt nice.

I let it sit for about 30 minutes, then rinsed it out. It felt soft and silky, but not anymore than I've felt from a deep conditioner. I was thinking...I guess it doesn't work for me.

Then I went and looked in the mirror. OMG. I have NEVER see my coils so defined, and the sheen was amazing. It also felt extremely CLEAN. I had used a ton of heat protectant when I flat ironed, which means cones galore, but the mix had clearly removed all of that. Also, my hair had completely reverted. Last time I flat ironed, it took two washes with shampoo before my hair shrunk all the way back up. Not only that, but my hair was so black...I've never seen my hair that black. It's amazing.

Bottom line...this is a keeper. I was so in love I didn't do twists like I had planned...I just made a puff so that I could enjoy my kinks and coils. I have some pics...I'll add those when my camera batteries get done charging.

Thank you JustKiya!


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 9, 2008)

Here are my pics:

With mixture on my hair:








After rinsing out:
















I also wanted to add that it was waaaaay less frizzy than it usually is. It was more wiry, which I like.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 9, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Here are my pics:
> 
> With mixture on my hair:
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures, Lauren   Your hair looks pretty and so soft.


----------



## Shalilac (Aug 10, 2008)

I tried it also and it's definitely a keeper for me. I got so many compliments. From my mom of all people. She only compliments my hair when I straighten it LOL. Thanks JustKiya for this find. My hair has never been this shiny and soft! Oh... no pics. Didn't think it was gonna be so drastic. I definitely will the next time I do it.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 10, 2008)

gotta try it on my mom's hair. i flatironed her hair today and her ends are looking kind of rough, and if i dont tell her first she will never know the difference.


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 10, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Beautiful pictures, Lauren  Your hair looks pretty and so soft.


 
Thank you, Shimmie!


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 11, 2008)

Excellent reults y'all. This is what my hair looked like 3 days after a a basic KF mix of 1/2 tblsp kosher salt and Trader Joe's Nourish Spa con.

I have NEVER had such a defined twist out...EVER. Especially on the front of my hair which essentially grows str8. 






The bang got frizzy (of course) after a night of drinking and dancing BUT I had to share my BLING, definition and smooth strands! 

I think SALT is the find of the year!!


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 11, 2008)

discodumpling said:


> Although I have yet to see any foaming action, the addition of salt to my hair has *smoothed out my hair cuticles completely....from root to tip*. My ends feel perfect just like the rest of my hair!
> While it appeared that my kinks had loosened immediately after the treatment, when my hair dried I was surprised to see that my *shrinkage kicked in like never before*... I LIKE THAT!! I even saw a couple of bonafide CURLS LOL! My hair holds the set of my twists or braids for a well defined "out" like I have never experienced in my short time as a nappy.
> Finally. My hair has actual *SHINE* not sheen but shine. I was so ready to accept that nappy hair has sheen but never shine...and yet when dry my hair looks like I just sprayed it with some oil sheen.
> 
> ...





E_Williams20 said:


> Maybe I used too much salt? I used a 1/4 tsp of salt with 2oz of conditioner. My hair felt tangled, and I used a conditioner that usually gives great slip.





E_Williams20 said:


> I did use too much salt for that small amount of conditioner.
> 
> I used the same amount of salt with more conditioner (about 6oz), like you said, and *NOW* I understand what you guys are talking about. .
> 
> My hair feels *juicy* then a muthaf**ka!  It feels like it's loaded with moisture, without the weighing down. I've never experienced this before! Salt is def a keeper!






thia said:


> my morning after results just get better - not sure if i said it on this thread - but i used this yesterday afternoon with 1/4 teaspoon of salt to 1/2 cup of conditioner - ORS with EVOO mixed in(should have measured how much ORS and EVOO - will do next time)
> I left it on for no more than 20 minutes and under a plastic cap but i did not use heat.
> I am willing to bet there is a limit to how much salt, how long it should be left in for(i remember someone saying they slept with it overnight and hair was tangled and not soft)
> and i am willing to bet that there are conditioners that this does not work well with - maybe cuz they already have salt?  or some other ingredient that does not react well with the salt.  i am no chemist, but i am willing to bet that this all makes a great difference in the results.   would love to hear some chemist sisters chime in more on this, even if it is against - cuz after reading the arguments i still tried it, but.... i limited the salt, and the time in my hair - i also did not put heat - i supposed i took the safest route even though i was taking a chance with trying something new.  if no one said any thing against i probably would have approached this allot differntly and i double checked that my conditioner did not already contain salt.
> ...





pringe said:


> ok just an update, i went to get my hair colored on WEd at the Aveda institute & did the salt & conditioner on Sunday. My hair soaked that color up so quickly, they were rushing to finish the roots! It looks great & now i can laugh but be a little mindful if ur going to color soon. ur hair will soak up the color quick! I still love this stuff





pringe said:


> another quick question. how do u think it will do on colored hair? will it strip it?





me-T said:


> i did a trial run too with some bakin soda, lemon juice, and my stupid, so-glad-i-ran-out dove shine therapy conditioner. boy if it makes dumb products soften me up, imagine what a quality conditioner will do! i went out and got some sea salt, waitin on my qhemet to come in the mail! when my SO found out the sea salt was for my hair he was like "your hair eats better that you do!" lol!







nurseN98 said:


> Ok, y'all sucked me in
> 
> For my *Kiya Fizzle* (girl, u betta trademark that) I used bout 1tsp salt, 1tsp baking soda and 1 capful vinegar to 8oz of conditioner (Elucence mixed with some discontinued Body Shoppe con.) I mixed it, it fizzed then i applied to dry hair and left it on about an hour while I did some housework. I rinsed well and applied my leave-in. My hair felt fabulous and it was easy to detangle. My definition was about the same and my shrinkage was pretty much the same, maybe a teeny bit less but I did notice that the thickest, most unruly part of my hair (crown) was a lot easier to manage and it felt like some of the volume was removed without actually removing my coils.....so that works for me.
> 
> y'all are so friggin resourceful that's why I will never stop paying the fee. Great idea JustKiya, thanks for sharing this with us.





ebonylocs said:


> I tried it in a cowash (left in for a few minutes) with a teaspoon of table salt plus some cheapie conditioner a few days ago. My hair definitely felt very moisturised, and still feels moisturised a few days later, although I haven't added anything to it.
> 
> I feel it *really* made my new growth more hydrated. However I'm not so sure about the long term effect on the relaxed ends - brittleness? dryness? I think this is a keeper for natural hair.
> 
> ...





sunshinne368 said:


> Hello ladies, so I've been reading this thread, and thinking about trying this for my hair. So I took the plunge and tried it! Wow, I have great shinny hair! I shampooed and rinsed as usual. I added 1/4 teaspoon of sea salt to my trader joe's spa conditioner, with irish moss, evoo, and coconut oil mixture. I let is sit for about 2 hours, then I sat under the dryer for 10mins. and washed it out my hair was very easy to detangle, and I had very little shedding (this is unsual for me! But it my be due to a protein tx done last week with aphogee!). I applied a tiny bit of Lacio Lacio, and couple of spritz of Sunslik shine heat protect. I then blow dryed my hair and flat ironed with my Maxiglide MP. And my results are shinny pretty hair. I still have a lot of split ends from a previous bad dye job, but you can not tell! I will use this for when I wanna be straight!
> Here are some pics!





lauren450 said:


> So...I tried this yesterday. I had straightened my hair last week. Instead of washing, I mixed up some V05 Strawberry con and a tsp salt/tsp baking soda. No fizz, just grit.
> 
> I put it on my dry hair, and by the time I worked it all the way through, my hair was dripping wet. That scared me a little. The first thing I noticed was that my hair felt HEAVY. I hadn't felt that since before my BC. It felt nice.
> 
> ...





Shalilac said:


> I tried it also and it's definitely a keeper for me. I got so many compliments. From my mom of all people. She only compliments my hair when I straighten it LOL. Thanks JustKiya for this find. My hair has never been this shiny and soft! Oh... no pics. Didn't think it was gonna be so drastic. I definitely will the next time I do it.



Just, yay, yay, yay, yay, yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I'm so glad that this is working for ya'll so well!  

I haven't used the treatment since last week, since I've been around 'real' saltwater (how I love the ocean!!), but my hair is still - thick and heavy and light and soft all at the same time. I can't wait to get home and clarify/chelate my hair, and then redoing it.


----------



## envybeauty (Aug 13, 2008)

don't know if someone mentioned it .......but Epsome salt is good to use too. Tons of articles on the internet about mixing equal parts of epsome with conditioner.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 13, 2008)

envybeauty said:


> don't know if someone mentioned it .......but Epsome salt is good to use too. Tons of articles on the internet about mixing equal parts of epsome with conditioner.


I love Epsom Salts.  I use it in my bath water because of the gym.   

For years, I've dunked my head under my bath water (before bathing) which has Epsom Salts in it, to rinse my hair and it falls down my back so soft and silky.  

In this thread, there are several posts by me, our member adw425, and another member who uses Epsom Salts as well.  Although Espom Salts and 'Salt' are not the same, they both have the same 'silkening' effect on our hair.

Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 13, 2008)

envy,
equal parts of epsom? thats not too much?  would you mind directing us to some of the articles that you read?   btw,  i was in trader joes the other day and picked up a bottle oftheir shampoo - it has sea salt in it.  thought that was interesting.


----------



## GODBLESS (Aug 14, 2008)

B
UM
BUMP
BUMPING DUMPLING

HEY KIYA....

I'M EXPERIENCING THE BEST TWISTOUT I EVER HAD. i'm soooooooooo excited.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow everyone's results are simply amazing!! :superbanana:


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Aug 16, 2008)

*Scared{thinking about my copperware!} but I had to do something with these knots and tangles--I was ready to relax the mess. I am amazed at the results..1/2 tsp. watered kosher salt with 1/4 bottle of VO5 freesia conditioner. My natural roots are soft,wavy and easy to comb through. I used Nunaat 'instant' conditioner afterward...this salt thing works-now i can continue my transistion!*


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 16, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I love Epsom Salts.  I use it in my bath water because of the gym.
> 
> For years, I've dunked my head under my bath water (before bathing) which has Epsom Salts in it, to rinse my hair and it falls down my back so soft and silky.
> 
> ...



I've been using Epsom Salts all my life and even more so when I train for marathons. These salts have saved my life many times. Now they have salts that include Lavendar and Eucalyptis.


----------



## natieya (Aug 17, 2008)

subscribing...


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Aug 17, 2008)

I just mixed-
A sprinkle of sea salt
A dash of regular salt
A pinch of baking soda
And about 4 squirts of Aubrey's GPB condish


We shall see...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 17, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I've been using Epsom Salts all my life and even more so when I train for marathons. These salts have saved my life many times. Now they have salts that include Lavendar and Eucalyptis.


 Hi Serenity 

Thanks for saving me with this post.  Now I don't feel so 'ole'...  

I will carry bags of Epsom salts home on the train, just to keep from running out. 

I love the Lavendar scents; try adding Vanilla Extract or a long Vanilla Bean to the plastic bag it comes in and give it a few shakes and re-seal the bag for about a week... Yum ....


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 17, 2008)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> I just mixed-
> A sprinkle of sea salt
> A dash of regular salt
> A pinch of baking soda
> ...


Hi Darlin'  

Bubbin...you are going to love  your hair; silky soft  .


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 17, 2008)

Looking forward to your results, Bubblingbrownshuga!


----------



## AngelDoll (Aug 17, 2008)

Subscribing......


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Aug 21, 2008)

subscribing ​


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm going to try it this weekend. My hair looks and feels rough. All of the moisturizing, baggying, and co-washing isn't helping. I clarified but it's still a mess. I'm trying to fight the urge to go to a salon and get it cut.*gasp*


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Kiya,

I tried this a few weeks ago with a 1/4tsp. of iodized salt mixed into my Silicon Mix DC- it was absolutely incredible, no tangles at all- seriously- none!  This is a definite keeper!

I tried the same amount of salt with Kenra MC and while it detangled well, it wasn't as silky as when I used the Silicon Mix.erplexed

Has anyone else had better results using one particular conditioner as opposed to another?


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 19, 2008)

I need to keep better track of my results. I know that using Replenish con from TJ's doesn't work as well as the Elasta QP does. 

I'm still using it, about every other week, or so.


----------



## Dposh167 (Sep 19, 2008)

yea i think im gonna try this 2nite as well with sea salt and aussie moist. Im currently at 12weeks post and i want to stretch it to 16...so im hoping this will help moisturize my ng more than the products


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 19, 2008)

Kiya,

I was reading through this thread and honestly had no intention of posting, but I recalled while reading that my hairdresser told me over the phone last year that my hair was breaking because the "salt bonds" had been broken while relaxing or in too much manipulation and product usage.  He told me that possibly whatever is in the water was also breaking down my "salt bonds" and all I needed to do was put a tablespoon of salt in my shampoo, leave it in for 1 minute and then rinse and proceed as usual.  He told me to do it three times in a month and my hair should stop shedding.

I was so angry with his relaxer that I got off the phone and immediately FORGOT EVERYTHING he said to me.  

My hair proceeded to fall out, break, shed, etc...and I lost more than 5 inches last year.  Now, I wish I had listened.  When reading this thread, for whatever reason, I vaguely remembered what he said and Googled "salt bond" AND "hair".  This is what I found.  Kiya, you accidentally discovered the very reason for naturally strong hair, but salt is one of a few bonds.  Sugar is also one.  Others are mentioned too.  It's less about moisture and more about recovery of the natural strength of the bonds of our hair.  When your hair is in it's best state, it WILL detangle well.  Tangles are unnatural.  Interesting huh?

I will be salt-washing and conditioning from now on!!!

Love you, girl!!!  Here is the info:

From:  http://www.salonweb.com/pro/damage.htm

*Bonding in Keratin                  Protein** When the hair is in its normal unstretched state. It is referred                  to as A of alpha keratin. The original configuration of the hair                  is held in place by the bonding found in the cortex layers of                  the hair. As we stated earlier, keratin protein begins with an                  alpha helix building into protofibrils, microfibrils, macrofibrils,                  then cortex layers. The bonds in the hair are located within each                  and every alpha helix.* *The Hydrogen Bond* 
* The first bond we will discuss is the hydrogen bond. This bond                  is located between the coils of the alpha helix and is responsible                  for the ability of the hair to be stretched elasticity) and return                  back to its original shape. The hydrogen bonds allow us to change                  the shape of the hair temporarily with the aid of water. These                  bonds are electrolytically controlled and are the most readily                  broken down and the most readily reformed. These bonds are responsible                  for approximately 35% of the strength of the hair and 50% of the                  hair's elasticity (some would argue up to 99.9% of the hair’s                  elasticity).*
*The Salt Bond** The salt bond is also an ionic (electrolytically controlled)                  bond formed by the electron transfer from the side chain of a                  basic amino group (an amino acid with an 00C- group) to the side                  chain of an acidic amino acid, i.e. NH3+. (This is two positive                  and negative charges attracting one another.) This occurs in a                  position paralleled to the axis line of the rotation of the helix                  of the hair. The salt bond is responsible for approximately 35%                  of the strength of the hair and 50% of the hair's elasticity.*
*The Cystine                  Bond** The cystine bond also known as the disulfide bond, sulfur bond,                  or just S bond is formed by cross-links between cystine residues                  (amino acids) of the main polypeptide chains. This bond is perpendicular                  to the axis of the hair and between the polypeptide chains. Because                  of its position in the hair, it is responsible for the hair's                  toughness or abrasion resistance. (It actually holds the hair                  fibers together.) These cross-links are frequent in the hair fiber,                  with maximum of frequency of one cystine bond every four turns                  of the alpha helix. This is what enables us to permanent wave                  the hair.* 
*The Sugar Bond** The sugar bond is formed between the side chain of an amino                  acid having an OH group and an acidic amino group. This bond is                  also formed perpendicular to the axis of the hair. Because of                  its position, it gives the hair toughness but little strength                  (5%). Some moisture is contributed to the hair as a by-product                  of this bonding.* *Preventing Damage** Damage to the hair is usually caused by heat (irons, blow drying,                  curlers, heat lamps, etc.), U.V. rays (Sun, lights, tanning beds),                  mechanical devices (combs, brushes, curling irons, etc.), chemicals                  (color, perms, relaxers, pool chemicals, the air, etc), or poor                  diet (specifically -lack of proteins and essential fatty acids).* *Here are some ways to prevent or "help" prevent                damage to your hair:* 
* 1) Use a thermal protector when using heat. See "thermal protectors"                  under conditioners** 2) Do not blow dry the hair completely dry. Leave a little                  moisture in.** 3) Use a conditioner with U.V. protectors built in.** 4) Use a low or no ammonia hair color.** 5) Air oxidize perms instead of using the neutralizer.** 6) Never brush wet or damp hair. Use a wide toothed comb. See                  "tools"** 7) On dry hair use a boars hair brush and start at the ends                  and work up.** 8) Clarify your hair after you swim.** 9) Blow dry on the "cool" setting.** 10) Eat protein rich foods (chicken, fish, nuts) - Eat foods                  rich in essential fatty acids (not from animal sources [they contain                  cholesterol]-only from botanical sources) - * * The                best we've seen for damaged hair click here*
*Quick Fixes* *These are only temporary fixes.                  They do not provide real solutions to damaged hair. They provide                  a way to get the hair look good fast. Again, I hesitate to even                  write this column because I do not want to give you the impression                  these ideas should be used on a regular basis. True "fixes" are                  above and below this column.** 1) "Scrunch" or mist a glosser into dry hair. Many companies                  claim glossers "repair the hair", they don't. They do coat the                  hair with a layer of silicone oil (dimethicone, cyclomethicone)                  see glossers under conditioners** 2) Use a flexible styling gel. Apply to damp hair and blow                  dry or air dry.** 3) Take 1-3 drops of mineral oil in your hand. Rub your hands                  together and "scrunch into dry hair.* * The                best we've seen for damaged hair click here*
*Real Solutions                  for Damaged Hair** The following is written on the understanding you have already                  damaged your hair and need help to repair the damage.** Here are some real solutions that may take a little time. Please                  note also that damaged hair IS NOT necessarily dry hair. Dry                  hair (see) is a completely different topic. The                  tips below will only strengthen the hair.** 1) Use Nexxus Emergencee once a day for a week, then drop off                  to once a week. Follow each Emergencee treatment with a good moisturizer.** 2) Go to a salon that offers the L'anza Ultimate Treatment.** 3) Start taking a good **hair                  supplement (this will take time, as hair grows on average                  1/2" per month)** 4) Mix a "cocktail" of 1oz. Nexxus Humectress, 1oz. Nexxus                  Epitome, 1oz. Nexxus KerapHix, 1 teaspoon vegatable oil. Shake                  well, apply (the size of a quarter ) to clean towel dried                  hair, leave on for 10 minutes, rinse.** 5) Another good "cocktail" is 1oz. Paul Mitchell Super Charged                  Conditioner, 1oz. Paul Mitchell Hair Repair, 1oz. L'anza Reconstructor.                  Mix well, apply the size of quarter to clean damp hair, leave                  on 10 minutes, rinse.*

Forgive me if someone already shared this.  The thread is long...   If someone knows the natural foods or veggies or chemicals/powders or WHATEVER that can help us restore all the bonds, that would be great!!! Salt is a wonderful step in a very right direction.  Kiya, you are the BEST!!!!

Love and growth to us all!

Christi J.


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 19, 2008)

E. Princess said:


> Thank you for posting and answering my question, JustKiya. My hair feel very soft, like WOW!
> 
> Here are my measurements:
> 4 oz. Conditioner (Tressemme's Moisture Rich)
> ...




I think you are my hair twin...and because of how beautiful your hair is, I am now officially TRANSITIONING.

Thank you!
Thank you, Kiya for this whole thread!!!

Love,
Christi J.


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Sep 19, 2008)

ooooh damn, now I'm itching to experiment with something else, lol.

First the dang wet flat iron thing and now this.... I'm REALLY trying hard not to wash my hair again today.


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 19, 2008)

foxieroxienyc said:


> ooooh damn, now I'm itching to experiment with something else, lol.
> 
> First the dang wet flat iron thing and now this.... I'm REALLY trying hard not to wash my hair again today.




Your growth is beautiful!

cj


----------



## DaPPeR (Sep 19, 2008)

This was the best thing that ever happened to my hair...I have done it once, but will continue after I take out my sew-in. Soft hair and sleek ends!!!!


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Sep 19, 2008)

Hmmm....What is citric acid? Lemon juice?  If I were to mix baking soda and lemon juice together with soem conditioner....I wonder what will happen.....the Biology major in myself makes me wanna go and try it out!!


----------



## me-T (Sep 19, 2008)

melodies815 said:


> From: http://www.salonweb.com/pro/damage.htm
> 
> *Bonding in Keratin Protein** When the hair is in its normal unstretched state. It is referred to as A of alpha keratin. The original configuration of the hair is held in place by the bonding found in the cortex layers of the hair. As we stated earlier, keratin protein begins with an alpha helix building into protofibrils, microfibrils, macrofibrils, then cortex layers. The bonds in the hair are located within each and every alpha helix.* *The Hydrogen Bond*
> *The first bond we will discuss is the hydrogen bond. This bond is located between the coils of the alpha helix and is responsible for the ability of the hair to be stretched elasticity) and return back to its original shape. The hydrogen bonds allow us to change the shape of the hair temporarily with the aid of water. These bonds are electrolytically controlled and are the most readily broken down and the most readily reformed. These bonds are responsible for approximately 35% of the strength of the hair and 50% of the hair's elasticity (some would argue up to 99.9% of the hair’s elasticity).*
> ...


 
2 questions... should i add some sugar to conditioner?  what does it mean to "air oxidize" instead of neutralize?


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 19, 2008)

melodies815 said:


> Kiya,
> 
> I was reading through this thread and honestly had no intention of posting, but I recalled while reading that my hairdresser told me over the phone last year that my hair was breaking because the "salt bonds" had been broken while relaxing or in too much manipulation and product usage.  he told me that possibly whatever is in the water was also breaking down my "salt bonds" and all I needed to do was put a tablespoon of salt in my shampoo, leave it in for 1 minute and then rinse and proceed as usual.  He told me to do it three times in a month and my hair should stop shedding.
> 
> ...



MOST interesting - thank you for finding and sharing this - I've never read of such! 

Toughness, eh. It seems like that might mean that over time, using salt would make your hair less susceptible to damage? 
I wonder if that cystine bond is what makes some sulphur based growth aids work - the hair is being retained more, rather actually growing faster? :scratchch I've never used one though, so I'm just guessing. 
I'm also wondering if the sugar bond is how/why using honey/molasses/etc works as a better humectant on hair than just plain glycerin does. :scratchch 
I wonder where you can get some electrolytes....  

More questions, more questions! 

I swear, if I even win the lottery, I'm going to sponsor a full scientific study on the properties of the hair!!!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 19, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> MOST interesting - thank you for finding and sharing this - I've never read of such!
> 
> Toughness, eh. It seems like that might mean that over time, using salt would make your hair less susceptible to damage?
> I wonder if that cystine bond is what makes some sulphur based growth aids work - the hair is being retained more, rather actually growing faster? :scratchch I've never used one though, so I'm just guessing.
> ...


 
You gon' pour a bottle of pedialyte on your head next?


----------



## me-T (Sep 19, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> MOST interesting - thank you for finding and sharing this - I've never read of such!
> 
> Toughness, eh. It seems like that might mean that over time, using salt would make your hair less susceptible to damage?
> I wonder if that cystine bond is what makes some sulphur based growth aids work - the hair is being retained more, rather actually growing faster? :scratchch I've never used one though, so I'm just guessing.
> ...


 
all those questions got me scratchin my own head too!
p.s. i got $2.64 to put down on the sponsoring


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 19, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> You gon' pour a bottle of pedialyte on your head next?



Hush! I briefly considered it, but somehow, I don't think that would work.   

Danggone you, I will not try it!


----------



## me-T (Sep 19, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Hush! I briefly considered it, but somehow, I don't think that would work.
> 
> Danggone you, I will not try it!


 
why not? its got electrolytes AND sugar right? add some morton's and some sulfur and that should be everything


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 19, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Hush! I briefly considered it, but somehow, I don't think that would work.
> 
> Danggone you, I will not try it!


 
The bottles are cheap and no one would have to know   Maybe you can just add a few dashes to your fizzle concoction   I'm just sayin...


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 19, 2008)

me-T said:


> why not? its got electrolytes AND sugar right? add some morton's and some sulfur and that should be everything





Fabulousity said:


> The bottles are cheap and no one would have to know   Maybe you can just add a few dashes to your fizzle concoction   I'm just sayin...



 

Ya'll ain't right!!!!  

I'll _*think*_ about it. Have to do a lil research.


----------



## Eisani (Sep 20, 2008)

I did this as an afterthought tonite. I had my conditioner in a bowl and brought it to the kitchen to add my honey and coconut milk when I saw the box of kosher salt still on the counter from dinner. I just threw some in the mix and did my usual. As I was rinsing, I was just like WOW. My hair felt so soft and strong, and the moisture was insane. When it started to dry, it felt so airy and light. I'll be doing this more often. I was originally gonna prepoo with the mix but my hair felt so good, I just did a loose braid to air dry! 

My conditioner mix consisted of:
SitriNillah Hair Masque
Melted Vatika frosting
Coconut Milk (based on someone's sugg, I didn't shake the can and used the heavy cream on the top)
Honey
Wee bit of coarse kosher salt


----------



## CheLala13 (Sep 20, 2008)

This has been a VERY interesting read.
Love it!


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 20, 2008)

me-T said:


> 2 questions... should i add some sugar to conditioner?  what does it mean to "air oxidize" instead of neutralize?




Gurl, I don't EVEN know!  lol  

I don't even know why I recalled that conversation.  It was so wierd...but the words "salt bond" just stuck out...so I searched.  Regardless, I am putting sugar AND salt in my conditioner in a few moments - a tablespoon of each. here is no way in this world that it can hurt...salt and sugar both bind to food and change the taste...bringing out the best qualities.  That's about as scientific as I can get.  I figure I like sweet and sour...why not my hair?  

Again, *Kiya*...this is great!  Thanks so much...

*Bumping *for info if anyone knows about the other bonds and stuff we can find in our kitchens to help with growth/health/strength....

LOL

I will let you all know if I get an afro or a relaxer.....

Off to condition and then spend the remainder of the day in London...

Love and growth to us all!!!

Christi J.


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 20, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> You gon' pour a bottle of pedialyte on your head next?




There is no emoticon for jumping around, busting up, rolling on the floor, snorting, screaming-with-surprise laughing.

Just know that I am....

You are funny.  

*Thinks about Pedialyte again...snort...giggle*  

cj


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh, Kiya...quick thought...


HONEY is SUGAR!!!

You use that too don't you?  Have u ever put both in the conditioner?  I think I will right now...

cj


----------



## FluffyRed (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm trying this tonight!

Will ETA with the results


----------



## Dposh167 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok..i tried this today. i used loreal vive pro nutri-gloss conditioner with sea salt. after i rinsed out everything...my hair was a lil rough...but not quite. nothing major. So I made 8 braids for a braid out...BTW i'm 12 weeks post.

my hair is about 85% dry right now...and i'm feeling my newgrowth ..and its so moisturized. i mean every last curl is!..not a single dry spot. Now..i can get my ng this  moisturized when i dc. but not during a co-wash. especially when i just slapped the conditioner on. this is truly amazing..i can't wait to take the braids out 2morrow!


----------



## TheNewFine (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm a believer! I tried this with my baby's daddy, VO5 Kiwi Lime Clarifying Conditoner. The B.O.M.B.!

Soft, light, curly deliciousness!



Thanks, KIYA!


----------



## girlcherokee (Sep 21, 2008)

at the last minute, I decided to throw some epson salts in my conditioner after my cassia treatment today.  nirvana!  i mean absolute nirvana!!  my hair just feels soooo great!  strong from the cassia and soft from the salt.  oy, i will have to try some honey or molasses in the mix next time!  kiya!  you have a bunch of ladies here will be forever grateful to you!!!


----------



## FluffyRed (Sep 21, 2008)

Be careful to keep the salt at a low level.  I put this in my google: "salt" and "viscosity" and "hair"  and came up with a link that states there is an optimal level of salt in hair conditioner, and exceeding that level of salt will start to give the opposite effect!!  I'm still trying your KiyaFizz tonight!


----------



## shellatl (Sep 21, 2008)

choppybob said:


> Be careful to keep the salt at a low level. I put this in my google: "salt" and "viscosity" and "hair" and came up with a link that states there is an optimal level of salt in hair conditioner, and exceeding that level of salt will start to give the opposite effect!! I'm still trying your KiyaFizz tonight!


 

Could you post the link, please?


----------



## CocoBunny (Sep 22, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> *I'd suggest about 1 teaspoons of salt per 8 oz of conditioner - adjust if you use more or less conditioner. *


I usually put my conditioner on dry hair, let it sit for an hour and then rinse. Would this work or should the hair be wet prior to adding the salt conditioner mixture?


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry I didn't come back to post my results from Saturday.  I washed, conditioned and literally ran out the door with DD so see a show in London.

Anyway...my hair is remarkably soft.  I didn't find that the slip was greater than usual...but maybe that's because of the sugar.  It's been really easy to manage and is not shedding too much either - though I don't know if that's a benefit or not.

I am co-washing again today...all salt, no sugar. Excited about how it will turn out.

This is a great thread, ladies!!

Love,
Christi J.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 22, 2008)

shellatl said:


> Could you post the link, please?


 
Yeah, what she said.


----------



## FluffyRed (Sep 22, 2008)

http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=16328001

I probably did the wrong proportions last night.  

Mixed a little table salt in water and added conditioner - I don't think I use 4 or eight oz of condish, so tried to estimate the amt of salt.  I had a very slight effect.  

Side note: the mixture was hard to get off my hands!  (or was it just the lingering softness?)  

So that's another positive experiment.


----------



## girlcherokee (Sep 23, 2008)

you guys were joking about the pedialite, 
but i found this online and thought this was very interesting in light of this discussion.

Homemade Pedialite
1 quart water (I use pure spring water or good filtered water, all that chlorine in tap water wont help a queasy tummy)
8 teaspoons sugar (I use my natural sugar, Rapadura (by the company Rapunzel) because it is full of vitamins)
1/2 teaspoon salt (I use my celtic sea salt, the purpose of pedialite is to replenish the body’s lost minerals, so I want to make sure the minerals are THERE!)
1/4 cup apple juice or the juice of half an orange
mix all together. (I used warm water as it helped the sugar and salt to dissolve faster)

here is another:

2 quarts water (boiled & Cooled)
1 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. salt
7 T sugar
1 packet Sugar-Free Kool-Aid


 Mix the above ingredients well. Store in the refrigerator. (The kool aid is optional).
  note the salt, sugar and baking soda.
kiya i do believe this is huge!!!!


----------



## PhiLee (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm sorry, but is the above to put in your hair? Or just a homemade pedialyte concoction? Just curious!


----------



## girlcherokee (Sep 23, 2008)

> I'm sorry, but is the above to put in your hair? Or just a homemade pedialyte concoction? Just curious!


 
no i just posted this to show that pedialite had the same ingredients that we have been talking about in this thread. sugar, salt and baking soda. just thought that was interesting as a food for thought. not sure how this would work out in your hair.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 24, 2008)

melodies815 said:


> Oh, Kiya...quick thought...
> 
> 
> HONEY is SUGAR!!!
> ...



Oooh! True, Honey is sugar, and I thought of that when I read it, but no, I don't think I've ever done a honey + salt mix.... hrrrmmm. :scratchch



melodies815 said:


> There is no emoticon for jumping around, busting up, rolling on the floor, snorting, screaming-with-surprise laughing.
> 
> Just know that I am....
> 
> ...



 



choppybob said:


> Be careful to keep the salt at a low level.  I put this in my google: "salt" and "viscosity" and "hair"  and came up with a link that states there is an optimal level of salt in hair conditioner, and exceeding that level of salt will start to give the opposite effect!!  I'm still trying your KiyaFizz tonight!



*Yes, yes, yes!!! *That's why I specified the amounts that I use - and based on jsut a couple of results, going overboard on this is A BAD IDEA. Definitely the sort of thing that _*use in moderation*_ is best. 



CocoBunny said:


> I usually put my conditioner on dry hair, let it sit for an hour and then rinse. Would this work or should the hair be wet prior to adding the salt conditioner mixture?



I usually do my DC on dry hair too, so it should work fine.  



Cherokia-Rose said:


> you guys were joking about the pedialite,
> but i found this online and thought this was very interesting in light of this discussion.
> 
> Homemade Pedialite
> ...



  

SHUT. UP!!!!!    

That's AMAZING. And very interesting.  VERY interesting. Baking soda, salt, and sugar, eh? :scratchch I swear, the best hair comes out of the kitchen!


----------



## kadej (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow, I'm so happy I landed on this thread... can't wait to try this experiment.  Thanks Kiya!


----------



## CenteredGirl (Oct 10, 2008)

Just to report in.  I have incorporated this as part of my regimen.  I now use it after my "shampoo" phase to pre-DC detangle.  I follow with a quick cheapie DC (Vo5, etc.) because my hair was drying out.  Then I do my 1 hour DC.  Works fine now.  In fact it's perfect,


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 10, 2008)

I guess I should 'report' in too - I'm doing this every other weekend, and the weekends in between I'm cleaning with ayuverdics. Sometimes I'll sub a mild chelation (straight citric acid) or clarifying for the ayurvedics, and my hair is *happy*. I'm sticking with the BS + CA mix, mostly.


----------



## DragonPearl (Oct 10, 2008)

Great thread!!  I can't wait to try it this weekend when I'll wash my hair.


----------



## Candycane044 (Oct 15, 2008)

JK...This mix is the BOMB!  I tried this out last Saturday when I washed my hair....WOW is all I can say.   I thought people were possibly exaggerating on the after effects, but now I know the truth.  My hair was so soft and extremely shiny.  My hair has never been this shiny in my life without having to add extra products.  (BTW I simply added 1 tsp to a half cup of conditoner)

Thank you!


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you, Ms Candy!!! I'm so glad it worked out wonderfully for you too!!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay, all you who are wearing your natural or stretching their relaxers, do you find that the salt and conditioner loosens the curls a bit or not? I am wondering if this will help me stretch my relaxer a little longer. I haven't tried this yet, but I want to so thanks for your responses ladies.


----------



## Candycane044 (Oct 15, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay, all you who are wearing your natural or stretching their relaxers, do you find that the salt and conditioner loosens the curls a bit or not? I am wondering if this will help me stretch my relaxer a little longer. I haven't tried this yet, but I want to so thanks for your responses ladies.



I personally did not experience any loosening of my curls. (I'm natural)  However, my curls were really defined after using this method.  Many ladies did say they experienced some temporary loosening though.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 15, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay, all you who are wearing your natural or stretching their relaxers, do you find that the salt and conditioner loosens the curls a bit or not? I am wondering if this will help me stretch my relaxer a little longer. I haven't tried this yet, but I want to so thanks for your responses ladies.



No, Aggie, I can't say that my curls are _*looser*_. But they are so very much softer - it's almost like it doesn't matter how curly they are, if that makes sense? It's like butta, baby! 

 So, I think yeah, it might help with stretching.


----------



## MJ (Oct 15, 2008)

For sometime now, I would sporadically see references to using salt with conditioner. I had no idea why people were doing it, or where they got the idea from. Now I know...

I'm really excited. It will be weeks before I take my cornrows out. Can I still try this... I've only read a handful of the posts. I'm going to read all of them!


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 15, 2008)

MJ said:


> For sometime now, I would sporadically see references to using salt with conditioner. I had no idea why people were doing it, or where they got the idea from. Now I know...
> 
> I'm really excited. It will be weeks before I take my cornrows out. Can I still try this... I've only read a handful of the posts. I'm going to read all of them!



Hrm.... I dunno. Personally, I'd say no, not for your first time - you want your hair to be loose so that you can fully rinse it off. All of the indications of risk from using salt in your hair seems to come when it stays on your hair for an extended period of time, and there might be some risk of some of the salt staying wedged in a crevice of a cornrow..... which would be bad.


----------



## MJ (Oct 15, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Hrm.... I dunno. Personally, I'd say no, not for your first time - you want your hair to be loose so that you can fully rinse it off. All of the indications of risk from using salt in your hair seems to come when it stays on your hair for an extended period of time, and there might be some risk of some of the salt staying wedged in a crevice of a cornrow..... which would be bad.



Ok. Thanks! One more thing to try when I take my hair down .

Did I mentioned that I tried bentonite clay on my hair for the first time this past Sunday? I really like the results, I can't wait to try it will a little salt in the mix.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh, that rocks!!! :scratchch 

I haven't looked into the clay much - the thought of putting clay in my hair gives me the heebie-jeebies..... What is it supposed to do for you?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 15, 2008)

Candycane044 said:


> I personally did not experience any loosening of my curls. (I'm natural) However, my curls were really defined after using this method. Many ladies did say they experienced some temporary loosening though.


 


JustKiya said:


> No, Aggie, I can't say that my curls are _*looser*_. But they are so very much softer - it's almost like it doesn't matter how curly they are, if that makes sense? It's like butta, baby!
> 
> So, I think yeah, it might help with stretching.


 
Thanks CC and JK, Soft is always good when you're stretching. Actually I prefer softer new growth anyway. It's wayyy easier to manage. I look forward to trying it when I wash and DC again.

Next question, what type of conditioners can be used for this? Can I co-wash with a cheapie conditioner using the salt and also can I put this in my DC treatments as well?


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 15, 2008)

I have to admit, I haven't kept any sort of good track as to which conditioners work best with it. You know how I like to mix stuff up!  
So in that, you'll have to experiment. All of my condtioners are cone-free, and petroluem-free, just to give you an idea of what has worked for me. I've used cheapies, Elasta, Eqyss, and Trader Joes.  Along with a bunch of V05 and Suave cheapies.  I know some seemed to work better than others, but don't ask me which.


----------



## Candycane044 (Oct 15, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Thanks CC and JK, Soft is always good when you're stretching. Actually I prefer softer new growth anyway. It's wayyy easier to manage. I look forward to trying it when I wash and DC again.
> 
> Next question, what type of conditioners can be used for this? Can I co-wash with a cheapie conditioner using the salt and also can I put this in my DC treatments as well?



So far I've only used J.A.S.O.N.S. organic aloe vera conditioner.


----------



## MJ (Oct 15, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Oh, that rocks!!! :scratchch
> 
> I haven't looked into the clay much - the thought of putting clay in my hair gives me the heebie-jeebies..... *What is it supposed to do for you?*



I'm actually not sure . 

I have a couple pounds of it sitting in a closet for over a year. I saw a few fotki albums and threads where people were using it in their hair. So I thought that was one way to use it up. 

It made my hair felt soft and detangling was a breeze. This was especially notable for two reasons: first, I used it after a conditioner and baking soda clarifying treatment, which cleans my hair well but left it somewhat hard and tangly; and second, immediately after rinsing the clay out I put in some conditioner and began cornrowing my hair in a circle around my head. I had no knots or tangles. I was able to successfully complete the circular cornrows for the very first time. My previous attempts failed. It's a keeper.


----------



## ladylibra (Oct 15, 2008)

can't believe i missed this thread before!  i am intrigued... will try this out next time i wash my hair


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Oct 15, 2008)

This really works!!!


----------



## 4mia (Oct 16, 2008)

i agree, i just tried it. It did a weird foamy thing. I thought it was going to keep rising! i added chi silk after i towel dried and then blow dried.  no breakage and my hair feels awesome.Im glad i finally found something to do with that citic acid.


----------



## KLomax (Oct 16, 2008)

Ooooo  I need some Moisturizing Mojo .......PLEASE  !!!!


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 16, 2008)

I still do this every couple of weeks. Last night I DT'd with a tsp of salt AND SUGAR in my conditioner!! LOL! This method does wonders at reducing the bulkiness of my hair.


----------



## MJ (Oct 16, 2008)

Look what I found in the Colorshowers thread:



wheezy807 said:


> NEW:
> Silicone Color Showers: Dionized Water, Cetrimonium Chloride, Polysorbate 20, Hydroxyethyl Cellulose, Propylene glycol, Dimethicone, Glycerin, *Citric Acid, Sodium Chloride*, Keratin, Fragrance, FD&C Red No. 33, FD&C Blue No. 1, FD&C Green No. 3, FD&C Orange No. 6, FD&C Red No. 3.
> (Rojisimo)
> 
> ...



They use both salt and citric acid in this product.


----------



## starfish888 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

I've been rummaging around on this post for about 5 or so months now (around the time since I've decided that I would no longer relax my hair).  This is my first post, and I just had to subscribe just to thank you ALL for the courage - and especially Kiya for the Fizzle. 

I tried it with a Lustrasilk (mango and shea butter DC) and 2 tbsp of salt, but accidentally didn't wash it out all the way... needless-to-say that it didn't come out too great. So, I decided to head to the store and buy some Tresseme  Remoisturizing conditioner (that always seemed to work for me) I was a little leery now that I've been "cooking dinner" for my hair with all natural stuff, but tried the tresseme/salt mixture anyway.  It came out Oh So Soft (especially my relaxed parts -soft and silkier than it had ever been)).  In order to maximize the greatness of the fizzle  (and reading up on Witch Hazel's super ability to keep frizz away) I mixed 2 tablespoons of Witch Hazel with 3 tablespoons of HoneyQuat and sprayed on my hair liberally then did a twist out (I'm so happy - this was my first time doing a twist out ever - I had to watch a zillion Youtube videos before I got the nerve!!!! 

Sorry that this is so long, but I just wanted to say that I thank you all and pass on a huge, luscious cyber-hug to all of you wonderful sistahs!  As a true natural-phobe (who is deeply feeling the call back to my naptural-state), I think I may be able to do this, after all!!


Love,
AC


----------



## Auburn (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok Ive been thinking. With the BKT, they advise you not to use a product that contains salt or sodium chloride as it wears off the treatment. So I'm thinking, if the salt CORRODES the keratin, could it corrode the keratin in our hair?


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 30, 2008)

Auburn said:


> Ok Ive been thinking. With the BKT, they advise you not to use a product that contains salt or sodium chloride as it wears off the treatment. So I'm thinking, if the salt CORRODES the keratin, could it corrode the keratin in our hair?



I dunno, honestly. 

I know that was one of the risks when _*leaving*_ salt in on your hair - that it could possibly 'eat away' at the protein - which is why I don't wear this overnight, evah. 

But in general - no, I don't think so. My hair isn't getting any weaker, and I'm not seeing more breakage/split ends, which I would think would be the first sign of degradation of my keratin. 

I also think it depends on the concentration - I mean, tears/sweat/blood have salt in them, and if they don't eat away at the protein that's in our skin/body - I don't think that low-concentration, short-term use of salt on your hair will eat away at the keratin, either.  

The concentration issue is another reason why I specified the amount to use. It's interesting - anytime someone has accidentally or purposely used a lot more (double/triple amounts) they did not get good results - but I know one sister turned around and used the 'right' amount the next day/later the same week, and her hair turned out lovely. 

So.... that's what I know.


----------



## IntoMyhair (Oct 30, 2008)

This is some what how i do my baking soda treatments. I mix the baking soda in with the conditioner. Deep condition and then snap my cutlices close with a acv rinse. What i found out in my research was that baking soda lefts up the hair cuticles. Thats why it's in hair color treatments to get the color in the strand. The acv snaps the cuticles shut since we all no what happens if you leave your hair cuticle raised. I find that i have to start using protein again at least once a month with this cause it leaves my hair super soft.


----------



## KLomax (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks JustKiya,

I tried the KF last night  (1 tsp BS/ACV/salt) w/ Joico Kpak protein condish.. .I think it helped w/ detangling ...next time I will mix in w/Joico Recovery Moisture.....my hair feels really "smooth" .


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm about to Fizzle right now. Fingers crossed! I can't wait to see how it comes out!


----------



## StarFish106 (Nov 3, 2008)

How many people's conditioner's got watery instead of thick when they tried this? Mine (8 oz to 1 tsp salt) turned watery instantly. I still used it and it came out ok nothing to jump up and down about. Is there something else I needed to have done instead?


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 3, 2008)

StarFish106 said:


> How many people's conditioner's got watery instead of thick when they tried this? Mine (8 oz to 1 tsp salt) turned watery instantly. I still used it and it came out ok nothing to jump up and down about. Is there something else I needed to have done instead?



I've only had one conditioner turn watery on me, and you're right, it wasn't as delightful as an experience as the foamy ones are.  Don't get me to lying on which conditioner it was, and I've no clue why it goes watery sometimes - maybe it depends on the pH level of the conditioner, itself?


----------



## StarFish106 (Nov 3, 2008)

JustKiya,


Thanks for the response. I tried it with my humecto (tub) so I had to use it anyway (stuff ain't cheap) Next time I will try on my VO5 and see how that goes. Hopefully it will be better.


----------



## anherica (Nov 3, 2008)

JustKiya, girl you're a genius. My ends were feeling a little iffy yesterday, and I remembered your salt suggestion. I mixed a teaspoon of table salt into about 8 ounces of my rhassoul clay mix (I was doubtful it would work with this), slathered it on and let it marinate under my plastic cap for 3-4 hours, rinsed. BEAUTIFUL!  My hair feels lovely, I am too pleased.


----------



## Auburn (Nov 3, 2008)

Do any of you ladies use salt water? I find it easier to work with. 

I get a water bottle with some water left in it (optional). I put in aloe vera, salt, and MSM (liquid) & shake up the bottle then add the contents to my conditioner.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 3, 2008)

Auburn said:


> Do any of you ladies use salt water? I find it easier to work with.
> 
> I get a water bottle with some water left in it (optional). I put in aloe vera, salt, and MSM (liquid) & shake up the bottle then add the contents to my conditioner.



Oooh, that sounds most interesting!! AV and my hair don't get along, and _*where*_ did you get liquid MSM??  

Not that I'm going to hop back on pill express, or anything.


----------



## anherica (Nov 3, 2008)

Auburn said:


> Do any of you ladies use salt water? I find it easier to work with.
> 
> I get a water bottle with some water left in it (optional). I put in aloe vera, salt, and MSM (liquid) & shake up the bottle then add the contents to my conditioner.



Do you purchase the MSM in liquid form? I take MSM crystals, so I'm wondering if I dilute that in water with the salt and add that to the conditioner mix...extra boost. hmmm


----------



## Auburn (Nov 3, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Oooh, that sounds most interesting!! AV and my hair don't get along, and _*where*_ did you get liquid MSM??
> 
> Not that I'm going to hop back on pill express, or anything.



The vitamin shoppe


----------



## Auburn (Nov 3, 2008)

anherica said:


> Do you purchase the MSM in liquid form? I take MSM crystals, so I'm wondering if I dilute that in water with the salt and add that to the conditioner mix...extra boost. hmmm




Try it 
I have liquid form but that should work


----------



## dlewis (Nov 3, 2008)

Posting so I can read this when I get home.


----------



## justnotsure (Nov 3, 2008)

Cool!  I'm going to keep this in mind!


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Nov 6, 2008)

I finally took the plunge and tried this with my VO5 strawberries and cream as a Conditioner Wash. Came out FANTASTIC!! Didn't know my hair could feel THAT soft after co washing.. I then deep treated overnight with ORS replenishing pak. My hair feels so soft and very moisturised. Didn't need much to put in my hair this morning. Thanks for this JustKiya


----------



## empressri (Nov 6, 2008)

Auburn said:


> Do any of you ladies use salt water? I find it easier to work with.
> 
> I get a water bottle with some water left in it (optional). I put in aloe vera, salt, and MSM (liquid) & shake up the bottle then add the contents to my conditioner.




Yeahhh I thought about using salt water, seems like it would be easier to use and mix up in the condish!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 8, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> This is all so intriguing I know that they use salt to increase the viscosity in shampoos ( some one at my place of work used work in a plant where they made the stuff). It is also said eating too much salt make you retain water.. could it be that it is making your hair retain water too... *off to do research*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How interesting. When I was a child, growing up in Africa, we used to wash dark colored cloths in salty water to preserve the color.
WOW, I never thought that would somehow come in handy, we did it to keep the cloths looking new because we were broke.... and salt was cheaper than replacing worn out  clothing


----------



## sevetlana (Nov 8, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> How interesting. When I was a child, growing up in Africa, we used to wash dark colored cloths in salty water to preserve the color.
> WOW, I never thought that would somehow come in handy, we did it to keep the cloths looking new because we were broke.... and salt was cheaper than replacing worn out  clothing



I am from Jamaica so no doubt some things trickled down through our ancestors. Cool isn't it?


----------



## NYAmicas (Nov 8, 2008)

I washed my hair with VO5 Clarifying Conditioner and Iodized Salt, my hair felt very soft. I'm still dealing with tangly hair, the one time I saw ORS in my area and they were all out.


----------



## anon123 (Nov 11, 2008)

Reading the back of my trader joe's nourish spa shampoo (my favorite shampoo) i realized that it contains sea salt.  it also contains citric acid. yay, now i don't have to do any mixing.  folks who have the tj's conditioner, does it also contain the salt?


----------



## achangedlife (Nov 20, 2008)

I just tried this for the first time tonight.  I did a protein treatment where I sat with it under the drier till it dried (like aphogee), then I mixed about 1tsp sea salt with about 2 oz silk elements conditioner. It got watery right away. I thought it was cause I didn't use enough conditioner so I added phytorganics humectin, that too became watery with lumps in it, no foaming action at all. However when I put it in my hair it instantly softened. I put on a plastic cap and sat under the drier for about 15 min. When rinsing my hair felt soft and thinner, sorta the way it does when you wash after a relaxer and the thickness of the newgrowth is gone. I had no trouble detangling at all. I then followed with hair fixer which is a strong protein leave in conditioner. This leave in usually leaves me with no detangling or moisturizing properties and I always have to follow up with another leave in. Well this time my hair still felt soft and silky after using the hair fixer. I still used another leave in, wrap lotion, rollerset and sat under the drier. When my hair was dried I kinda expected more softness but I think the lack was due to all the protein more then anything else. So in order to soften I use 2 types of oils, a hairdressing cream and a shine pomade (I know that alot but I used a lot of protein). Once I got the moisture back in my hair it felt phenomenal. So soft and silky, I flat Iron my bangs and my edges and I practically look like I got a fresh retouch. I'm only 3 wks post retouch but I am using MT so I already have newgrowth and I practically can't see or feel them, even in the parts of my hair that I left curly and didn't flat iron.

I don't mind it being watery, if it works on my daughter's hair too then I'm gonna mix some and put it in a spray bottle. Since salt is a preservative I don't think it will go bad if I leave a prepared bottle under the sink.

I would like to know if anyone's been able to stretch their relaxer longer using this method. Thank you JK.


----------



## E. Princess (Nov 20, 2008)

After I took out my 4 week old braids, my ends were feeling a little rough. I dusted and  my ends still felt like the pits. Then I thought, lemme try the conditioner and salt treatment again. On wet hair, I used 8 oz. of Tresemme's Moisture Rich conditioner and 1teaspoon of salt. I slapped on that plastic cap and waited about 30 minutes.  My hair now feels delicious all over again and the ends feel wonderful. The plastic cap is essential because I've tried it without the cap once before and did not receive the same results as the first time I used the mixture. Conditioner and salt......it's a good thing.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 20, 2008)

Believe it or not I might actually do this again some time

although the first results were excellent,  then got kinda shakey/scarey for a minute with how it felt, but once I returned the oil to my hair the results were excellent again


----------



## cocopuff06 (Nov 25, 2008)

I wanna try I wanna try!! I can't wait to get home this evening!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 1, 2008)

JustKiya--you're a genius!  I don't care if it was an accidental discovery  
     You've been helping me with my hard, breaking, over protiened hair in the MT/OCT thread.  I took your advice and DC'd this morning.  But I recalled this thread and I added a teaspoon of salt to my DC.  

Motions After Shampoo Moisture Plus conditioner (about 2oz) + 
a teaspoon of salt (it got really watery) + 
one hour with a plastic cap + 
rinse w/olive oil and conditioner 
= only two hairs in my comb.  

     Kiya....ONLY TWO HAIRS.  This from the girl whos hair usually leaps out at the comb like its jumping from a burning building.  Its also less hard.  So best believe I am going to keep up the salt routine until I get my softness back permanently.
Thank you Kiya!!


----------



## empressri (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't know if anyone asked this yet, but do you think sea salt would work??


----------



## Auburn (Dec 1, 2008)

empressri said:


> I don't know if anyone asked this yet, but do you think sea salt would work??



Thats what Ive been using


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 1, 2008)

empressri said:


> I don't know if anyone asked this yet, but do you think sea salt would work??


 
That's what I used.  Baliene coarse crystal sea salt.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

I read this in my book, "Naturally Healthy Hair" by Mary Beth Jansen

SALT

"High in Minerals, salt has a softening and smoothing effect. It is astringent and antiseptic. It also accentuates the cleansing action of shampoos."


----------



## empressri (Dec 1, 2008)

cherezr said:


> That's what I used.  Baliene coarse crystal sea salt.




i have that baleine one too! lol good


----------



## mslondon (Dec 1, 2008)

Dunno if this has been mentioned previously but there is nothing wrong with using SEA SALT on your hair. As someone who spends ****loads of time in the sea I can bear witness to this, my hair was very very coarse and it softened & loosened up, I thot it was because it was constantly getting wet from being in the sea but a mate of mine said is was the sea salt & when she's landlocked she spritz her hair with sea salt & water.

Quite a few of the professional line use sea salt in their products, GOOGLE SEA SALT SPRAY.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Dec 1, 2008)

I've had good results with Epsom salt.  I figured since it softens my skin in a bath then why not my hair?  I add 1 Tbs to 1 Qt of my final herbal hair rinse.  So far so good.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 1, 2008)

Any thoughts on using Kosher Salt?


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 1, 2008)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Any thoughts on using Kosher Salt?



As long as it's dissolved, I see no reason why not - it's regular salt that's been blessed.


----------



## Hairsofab (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this thread. My ends are like you described. They are always hard and crunchy no matter what I do. I thought maybe it was just my hair. I've been natural for almost 2 years but I'm sitll getting used to dealing with my thick, thick, cottony, coarse, 4b/z hair. I was even thinking about relaxing this weekend because it seems like my hair is always dry no matter what I do. But I already washed and braided it down for the week, but I will definitely try adding salt to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 2, 2008)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Any thoughts on using Kosher Salt?


 
Yes its fine.  Its only slightly different from regular table salt due to granual size and lack of iodine.   "Kosher salt gets its name not because it follows the guidelines for kosher foods as written in the Torah (nearly all salt is kosher, including ordinary table salt), but rather because of its use in making meats kosher, by helping to extract the blood from the meat"  --Wikipedia


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 4, 2008)

cherezr said:


> Yes its fine.  Its only slightly different from regular table salt due to granual size and lack of iodine.   "Kosher salt gets its name not because it follows the guidelines for kosher foods as written in the Torah (nearly all salt is kosher, including ordinary table salt), but rather because of its use in making meats kosher, by helping to extract the blood from the meat"  --Wikipedia



Thanks Cherezr...good information. Funny you should mention the meat part as I used the Kosher salt to "moisturize" my turkey for Thanksgiving...



JustKiya said:


> As long as it's dissolved, I see no reason why not - it's regular salt that's been blessed.



Hey JK - Lawd knows my hair needs all of the blessing it can get...I normally do my DC overnight - do you think this combo can be left in overnight?


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 4, 2008)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Thanks Cherezr...good information. Funny you should mention the meat part as I used the Kosher salt to "moisturize" my turkey for Thanksgiving...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey JK - Lawd knows my hair needs all of the blessing it can get...I normally do my DC overnight - do you think this combo can be left in overnight?



I don't know. I've never left it in overnight, because I'm paranoid - in all the reading I did, the main risk with using salt was leaving it on for long periods of time. Now, I don't know if they meant days, rather than hours, but for me, to be on the safe side, I try to max it out around 3 hours - that's my personal comfort zone. I _*think*_ I've heard one lady say that she did it overnight, but I'm not sure. If you do leave it on overnight, I would suggest to be sure that you use maybe a little less salt than usual?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 4, 2008)

Perhaps you have heard that hair has a sugar bond as well as a salt bond effect going on.And Epson Salt softens the feet. Saline can save our lives. Not everything about salt is negative.


----------



## GodMadeMePretty (Dec 6, 2008)

This is an interesting thread.  And I started to get concerned with the mix of baking soda and lemon juice/vinegar.  And the reason is that I KNOW that mixture will dissolve hair like nobody's business.  When my tub is clogged, I pour baking soda in it and top it off with vinegar and follow it with water after the fizzing.  I can get with the salt since it's what's used to soften water.  I can even get with using baking soda, but I can't do BS and acid together.  I asked my husband about that combination (molecular microbiologist) and he agrees with me that you shouldn't mix BS and acid and put it on your hair.


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 6, 2008)

GodMadeMePretty said:


> This is an interesting thread.  And I started to get concerned with the mix of baking soda and lemon juice/vinegar.  And the reason is that I KNOW that mixture will dissolve hair like nobody's business.  When my tub is clogged, I pour baking soda in it and top it off with vinegar and follow it with water after the fizzing.  I can get with the salt since it's what's used to soften water.  I can even get with using baking soda, but I can't do BS and acid together.  I asked my husband about that combination (molecular microbiologist) and he agrees with me that you shouldn't mix BS and acid and put it on your hair.



The BS & Vinegar isn't dissolving hair in your drains, the bubbling that it makes is rearranging them so that it can 'dislodge' the gook.  I use the same mixture in my drains, all the time. Try leaving a bit of shed hair in a baking soda & vinegar mix - it'll just sit there, and look at you, not dissolve.  

The chemical reaction of BS+Acid = a salt and water, so if you are comfy using salt and water on your hair, you'll be okay using baking soda and acid, as well. 

There is a link, I think, further up this thread, talking about the actual chemical reactions that are going on.

ETA: Here is the chemical reaction: NaHCO3(s) (Baking Soda) + CH3COOH(aq) (acetic acid=vinegar) → CH3COONa(aq) (sodium acetate = a salt of a weak acid) + CO2(g) (gas bubbles) + H2O(l) (water). 

So really, using the BS & Vinegar is the long way to put salt in your conditioner. Using Sodium Chloride (table salt) is quicker and easier.

If you used citric acid (lemon) instead, you would end up with Sodium Citrate, another salt of a weak acid.


----------



## girlcherokee (Dec 6, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Perhaps you have heard that hair has a sugar bond as well as a salt bond effect going on.And Epson Salt softens the feet. Saline can save our lives. Not everything about salt is negative.


 isnt this why molasses(sp?) works so well?


----------



## anon123 (Dec 31, 2008)

I tried this yesterday.  I added half a teaspoon to 4 oz of V05 Moisture Milks (the peach one).  It had a strange reaction, making little clumps throughout the conditioner.  I conditioned and left on for about 10 minutes.  I didn't notice any difference in my ends, so I went ahead and trimmed them because they were feeling really rough.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 31, 2008)

I've noticed that there is a difference in the effect depending on which condish you use.  I used it first with Motions After Shampoo Moisture Plus.  I got amazing results.  I ran out of that and tried it with a Pantene condish.  I got nothing from that.  So I went back to using it with Motions and I get instant results every time.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Dec 31, 2008)

LaidBak said:


> I've noticed that there is a difference in the effect depending on which condish you use. I used it first with Motions After Shampoo Moisture Plus. I got amazing results. I ran out of that and tried it with a Pantene condish. I got nothing from that. So I went back to using it with Motions and I get instant results every time.


 
I used the Patene Conditioner today in teh Brown bottle. First I misxed my lemon juice and baking soda. After that I mixed about 2 ounces on Pantene in with that. I was so scared. I elft it in for 15 minutes and I thought my hair still felt kidna hard. I started rinsing out my hair and my fingers was jsut slipping through my strands. I could barely grip my hair. It was so soft and moisutrized. I just hope it remains this way after I get from under the blow dryer


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Dec 31, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> I tried this yesterday.  I added half a teaspoon to 4 oz of V05 Moisture Milks (the peach one).  It had a strange reaction, making little clumps throughout the conditioner.  I conditioned and left on for about 10 minutes.  I didn't notice any difference in my ends, so I went ahead and trimmed them because they were feeling really rough.





yea, same thing happened to me when I used it...it made clumps and I didn't notice much of a difference in my hair.  I used suave humectant...maybe its cuz I used a cheapie conditioner...?


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't think it's the cheapie bit, because I use cheapies all the time. It might be the amount of cones in it, because all the cons I've used are silicone-free.... I dunno.... erplexed


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Dec 31, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I don't think it's the cheapie bit, because I use cheapies all the time. It might be the amount of cones in it, because all the cons I've used are silicone-free.... I dunno.... erplexed





ooahh...that might be the reason...I think it does have silicones...


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Dec 31, 2008)

My hair is soooo soft and shiny...I just can't stop touching it! I'm definately going to incorporate lemon juice and baking soda into my deep conditioning regimens! I used a lotttt of lemon juice like 3 tablespoons and 2 tablespoons of baking soda


----------



## anon123 (Jan 2, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> I don't think it's the cheapie bit, because I use cheapies all the time. It might be the amount of cones in it, because all the cons I've used are silicone-free.... I dunno.... erplexed



I don't think the V05 has cones.  I might try it again with the suave coconut i have.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2009)

I will be putting 1/2 a teaspoon of sea salt and a pinch of citric acid in my DC this morning. I am just over 11 weeks post my last relaxer and need some extra softening at this point. Will report back on the results.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> I don't think it's the cheapie bit, because I use cheapies all the time. It might be the amount of cones in it, because all the cons I've used are silicone-free.... I dunno.... erplexed


 
So JK, you think a cone-free condtioner makes a difference huh? Which ones do you use that are cone-free? I might have one of them on hand but not sure...


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> So JK, you think a cone-free condtioner makes a difference huh? Which ones do you use that are cone-free? I might have one of them on hand but not sure...



I use the Eqyss Premier, and Elsta QP IFC.... I think the AO's are cone-free too, but I'm not sure.


----------



## NYAmicas (Jan 20, 2009)

HISdaughter said:


> yea, same thing happened to me when I used it...it made clumps and I didn't notice much of a difference in my hair. I used suave humectant...maybe its cuz I used a cheapie conditioner...?


 
I only add the salt to my VO5 conditioners. It doesnt seem to have the same effect with my other conditioners, I havent compared ingredients to find out why though. I simply put conditioner in the palm of my hand and stir in salt and apply it to my hair until it's saturated. I notice it quickly gets runny so I put a platic bag over my hair and chill for an hour. When I wash out I get the soft, detangled results.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> I use the Eqyss Premier, and Elsta QP IFC.... I think the AO's are cone-free too, but I'm not sure.


 
Thanks sweetie, I'll check my AO conditioners.


----------



## Squikee (Jan 21, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Kiya,
> 
> I was reading through this thread and honestly had no intention of posting, but I recalled while reading that my hairdresser told me over the phone last year that my hair was breaking because the "salt bonds" had been broken while relaxing or in too much manipulation and product usage. He told me that possibly whatever is in the water was also breaking down my "salt bonds" and all I needed to do was put a tablespoon of salt in my shampoo, leave it in for 1 minute and then rinse and proceed as usual. He told me to do it three times in a month and my hair should stop shedding.
> 
> ...


 
I don't doubt that at all.  I did this as a pre-poo (mixed several different conditioners, coconut oil, lime juice, honey, castor oil, EVOO, glycerin, and just a little bit of salt).  I left it on my hair for at least 15 minutes with a plastic bag and a towel wrapped around my head.  When I rinsed my hair, it was soft, silky, but it also felt STRONG.

I'm going to wash and condition now with Aphogee Shampoo and Reconstructor and see how it affects the softness and silkiness.  I'll let you guys know what happens . . .


----------



## Squikee (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok, so the Aphogee took away most of the softness and silkiness . . . DUH, SQUIK!! So I deep conditioned with the mix.  I could only stay under my hooded dryer for about 15 minutes because the mixture kept running down my face and neck and everywhere!!!  But it made my skin feel very soft . . . Hmmm . . . maybe I can use something similar for a lotion???  Anyway, my hair went back to the way it was before after the DC.  I did use my leave in, wrap lotion, and Chi SI . . . my hair was as detangled and easy to comb thru as when I get a relaxer.  I wet wrap my hair and now I'm air drying.  This is a great find!!!  THANKS, KIYA!!!!


----------



## rsmith (Jan 23, 2009)

Where do yo get citric acid from?


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 23, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Where do yo get citric acid from?



I've gotten it online, mostly - FNWL and lotioncrafters (LC is cheaper). I think it's sold in the grocery stores as 'lemon' crystals, but I've never seen it/had any confirmation that it is....


----------



## rsmith (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks sooo much Kiya


----------



## kittenz (Jan 23, 2009)

Can someone whose read the thread give me the abridged version.  Can I be lazy just this once?  Salt- Good?  Bad?  Thumbs up?  What went down?  Thanks!!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 23, 2009)

kittenz said:


> Can someone whose read the thread give me the abridged version.  Can I be lazy just this once?  Salt- Good?  Bad?  Thumbs up?  What went down?  Thanks!!



 

Salt is the sure shot. 1 teaspoon to about 8 oz of conditioner, apply, rinse out, hair like butta.

Dang, when did this thread hit ten pages!!!  (Go to User CP, Edit Options, at the bottom of the page there is an option to set your view to 40 posts per page)


----------



## kittenz (Jan 23, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> Salt is the sure shot. 1 teaspoon to about 8 oz of conditioner, apply, rinse out, hair like butta.
> 
> Dang, when did this thread hit ten pages!!!  (Go to User CP, Edit Options, at the bottom of the page there is an option to set your view to 40 posts per page)



Thank you!!!

Great tip.  My screen shows 39 pages.  Very discouraging when you just want the results without the filler.

Thanks again!!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 23, 2009)

All I have to say is way to go Kiya...getting a method named after you...the "Kiyafizzle" LOVE IT!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 23, 2009)

I just tried this with 1 1/2 teaspoons and Silk Elements. I left it on for like 8-9 minutes. I was really scared I was going to be "one of the ones it did something wierd to" 

I must say that no matter what conditioners I use, none of them have given me that "slip". But this surely has!!!!! Thanks for the KiyaFizzle!

ETA: One hair in the comb. Just one!


----------



## Msstarr718 (Jan 23, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> I just tried this with 1 1/2 teaspoons and Silk Elements. I left it on for like 8-9 minutes. I was really scared I was going to be "one of the ones it did something wierd to"
> 
> I must say that no matter what conditioners I use, none of them have given me that "slip". But this surely has!!!!! Thanks for the KiyaFizzle!
> 
> ETA: One hair in the comb. Just one!


 
I am doing the samething right now also with sile elements.. I will come back with results later on.. Wish me luck


----------



## Msstarr718 (Jan 23, 2009)

So I just finished my kiya fizzle and omg must I say butter.. Yes my hair is soft.. What I did was chelate with bs and water then followed that nexxus emergencee.. Once that got hard I washed it out and followed with one poo and SE megasilk conditoner mixed with a teaspoon of salt.. I added my rusk smoother leavein, a small amout of lacio lacio mixed with chi silk infusion and jojoba oil for my ends. Im drying right now under my bonnet dryer so I hope my hair is still soft afterwards.. Thanks Kiya!!


----------



## lsw29 (Jan 24, 2009)

I am about to try this on my daughter's hair.  I will report back


----------



## cecekingskid (Feb 4, 2009)

This sounds like just what my dd needs as well.  She has those rough rough ends about the las 1 to 2 inches of her hair.  I was about to trim but I'm going to try this on her tonight.  I'll let you all know.


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 31, 2009)

Bumping....


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 12, 2009)

Subscribing. Been reading snippets here and there about salt being added to conditioners and resulting in soft silky hair, finally did a search and found it. I will tey this one when I get my twists out and need to detangle. Interesting indeed!


----------



## DaPPeR (May 5, 2009)

Did my fizzle tonight. Softttt hair...


----------



## lisajames96 (May 26, 2009)

whew! I just read every post.  I will be trying this tonight, but with acv(unless i make a trip to the grocer). I have some jojoba conditioner under my sink that gave me so so results. It doesn't have cones. I'll mix it with that and some bs. I will try and get some pics or video, depending on how my kids are acting. 
Might try con and sea salt on my dd hair too if I have time.


----------



## xcuzememiss (May 27, 2009)

Ok so I'm getting a wash and set a the salon. I have a mixture of miss key 10en1, kemi oyl,dove conditioner, vo5, and 1/2 teaspoon of salt. I have a plastic cap on for about 5 min.. I'll let you guys know the results


----------



## lisajames96 (May 27, 2009)

okay,
I tried the acv version of the KiyaFizzy. PICS in my gallery. Overall, I would try it again, without all the fuss and muss(sp) I put into this time...perhaps with just sea salt next time.
A few take-aways for me was :
-No loosening in texture. I was grateful for this, I kept checking my hair like I was putting a perm in-scurred
-Also, my hair didn't feel soft with the con on it...but as I was rinsing it out, my hair started to feel softer.(i think somebody else mentioned this too)
-And next time, I will use more conditioner. I was skimping on it this time.
I don't know if having cones in my conditioner made any difference.
All I know is that the KiyaFizzy didn't hurt anything and I will likely try it again in 2-3 week intervals.


----------



## Mattie26 (May 28, 2009)

Newbie to LHCF but before I joined I did this last night and loved it. I'm a 4a-4b and my hair was so soft detangling was nothing unlike other days when I have to bear down and try to leave a few strands on my head. I know but I did the Fizzle and like eveyone keeps saying it was like buddah. I'm planning on doing this once every two weeks is that to much? Sorry if someone already asked it.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jul 10, 2009)

I flat ironed my hair the other day, and it left my ends a crispy mess. I mixed conditioner, honey, vatika oil, and some epsom salt. It didn't make my hair super soft, but it fixed my ends!!! They feel healthy again. It's also a lot easier to detangle right now. I guess I will use this whenever I have trouble with my ends or with detangling. Thanks, JK!


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 5, 2009)

Justkiya, thanks for this
I'm gonna try this as soon as possible
maybe tomorrow
how long do you have to leave the salt mix on your hair???
can you just leave it for like 5 minutes??


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 6, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> Justkiya, thanks for this
> I'm gonna try this as soon as possible
> maybe tomorrow
> how long do you have to leave the salt mix on your hair???
> can you just leave it for like 5 minutes??



I don't know - when I DC, the minimum time I DC is at least 2 hours. Five minutes of leaving something on my hair would be like not putting anything on it at all.  

Try it, and see if you get any results.


----------



## peachfuzzz (Sep 14, 2009)

JustKiya, Thank you so much for this!  I used it this morning before church and it worked beautifully.  I BCd about a wk ago and something I used made my hair hard and tight.  Not to mention I had eczema flare up on my scalp.  The salt and conditioner mix softened my hair again AND pulled up all the dry scalp EFFORTLESSLY. As I was combing my leave in in my hair, it just started coming up (seems gross I know). But it's all out and my hair is super soft!! Thanks 

BTW, I found this:

Why is sodium chloride (salt) used in shampoos?  There are a few reasons. It is used to help adjust the viscosity (thickness).  It helps the shampoo rinse out better and it softens the water you use to wash your hair.  Should you be concerned that your shampoo has sodium chloride. Probably not- unless it's present in high concentrations or you wash your hair very often (which most of our clients do not).


----------



## notlikeyoudo58 (Sep 20, 2009)

tried your fizzie thursday evening, air dried, and wrapped my hair. friday evening i was amazed at how soft and smooth my hair was [that rarely happens after air-drying]. thanks so much, i'll be using this method every other week or two.


----------



## MonPetite (Oct 4, 2009)

I finally got around to trying this.

I used 1/4 a cup of Epsom salt and 1/4 a cup conditioner.

My curls have never been so defined.

Thank you JustKiya! ^_^ 

Has anyone discovered how often they can use this??

I'd like to use it a couple times a week, but I'm not sure if its all right. 

Bumping!


----------



## shunemite (Oct 5, 2009)

I was in the Caribbean swimming and jet-skiing in the ocean last year and my hair got wet. I was too lazy to rinse out the salty ocean water but funny enough my hair dried soft at the roots. It's usually hard. I'll have to try this. I've already bought my Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar.


----------



## melodies815 (Oct 5, 2009)

I will be doing this tomorrow.  My first result was in Britain with all that hard water, and I did not do it again even after having a little less shedding.  I though it would work well in hard water, but though my hair was a little softer (a teeny bit), it was not enough of a change for me to make it a permanent, occasional regimen

I need to try it here now that we're back stateside.

Kiya...are you working on a product to sell so we can buy it?  


cj


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 5, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> I will be doing this tomorrow.  My first result was in Britain with all that hard water, and I did not do it again even after having a little less shedding.  I though it would work well in hard water, but though my hair was a little softer (a teeny bit), it was not enough of a change for me to make it a permanent, occasional regimen
> 
> I need to try it here now that we're back stateside.
> 
> ...



 No, I'm not. I've considered it, a couple of times, but honestly, I'd feel somekindaway about selling saltwater.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Oct 5, 2009)

I still haven't found that conditioner that I saw in Rite Aid that had salt.  Every time I go in there I'm looking, but no luck.  It's driving me crazy, because I know I saw it......but yet nothing


----------



## winterinatl (Oct 8, 2009)

subscribing...i really need to read the hair boards more often


----------



## shamarie (Oct 15, 2009)

subscribing  also, will try this on the weekend. Im about 13 weeks post. I'll report back...TIA OP


----------



## shamarie (Oct 16, 2009)

I did it!!!!!! and Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!! Justkiya!!!!!!! 
Went and bought Herbal Essence Con 
sprinkled some Baking soda 
poured a lil bit of ACV  and then came the fizzle
It was a bit watery but i could instantly feel the NG softening 
I then DC under dryer for about 15 mins
Kiya, ur "Accidental bit of Moisturizing Mojo...." is the BOMB!!!! I was so close to relaxing or Texlaxing, because the NG was begining to become unbearable. (tangles and Knots)
My NG is so soft (13 weeks post). Now I can stretch until christmas. This is a staple for life. Thank you so much for sharing this accident....


----------



## .:Eden:. (Oct 25, 2009)

Can you use regular tap water??


----------



## shamarie (Oct 25, 2009)

good question...bump


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 10, 2009)

PatienceDesire said:


> Can you use regular tap water??



It's the only kind of water I've ever used.


----------



## shamarie (Nov 11, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> It's the only kind of water I've ever used.


 

oh...I thought she was asking if you can just use the BS and ACV with only water and not conditioner. Maybe I am wrong..


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 11, 2009)

shamarie said:


> oh...I thought she was asking if you can just use the BS and ACV with only water and not conditioner. Maybe I am wrong..



Ooooooh. 

Hrm. :scratchch

I don't know - I don't think so, as that would be more of a rinse, and in my mind, it needs to hang out on your hair for a little while. But, I could be wrong.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 11, 2009)

Subscribing....


----------



## Supervixen (Dec 1, 2009)

Okay bumping, since it was mentioned...the KiyaFizzle Method.


----------



## jujubelle (Dec 1, 2009)

O great. just as I got weaved up. I have added salt to my conditioner before and it did make a difference. My ends are my main problem in retaining length so I can't wait to take down this install in 4 weeks and do this dc!


----------



## Mleah (Jun 30, 2010)

Bump it up


----------



## remnant (Dec 14, 2010)

bump bumping


----------



## mistee11 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ohhh Man!  I think I just stumbled into the land of wisdom in here!!  Bumping...


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 14, 2010)

we were some brave souls on this thread


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 14, 2010)

Oooooooh.... interesting.
Anyone still doing this?!


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 14, 2010)

Just mixed 3/4 tsp of a mixture of table and sea salt in 3/4 cup of Aussie Moist. No foaming but when I mixed with a spoon, it did come out like whipped frosting, but I don't know if that's because of the salt or if Aussie Moist just makes that texture when it's mixed up...
Will leave it on for about 30 minutes (cause I'm scared) with no heat or cap (cause I'm scared) and will report back!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 14, 2010)

I miss JustKiya! Where's she been?


----------



## FRESHstart101 (Dec 14, 2010)

salt huh ?...hmmmmmm (devilish grin) I'll try it . I take out these funky a$s braids in 7 days and counting ... be back with the results then


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok, I just read mostly all of the pages of this thread (pretending that I dont have a TON of things to do).

I do have some questions...

who is still using it?
any long term effects?
What is the verdict on cones? salt + cone (or NO CONE) is better?
anyone try it with WEN, AOHSR,

I've tried Baking soda and vingar in the past and my hair hated it.   stripped.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok ladies...So i JUST did this outta pure curiosity....lol.
I mixed mine with aussie moist, honey, salt...lemon juice....n evoo
i kinda just threw all of it in a bowl, no exact measurements. Imma beast like that, lol. 

It didn't foam...but it was like whipped. I guess? I sat under the dryer for like...30...n my hair got hard n I got semi-nervous. Guessing it was the honey? Idk.
Anyways...when i washed it out....
butttttta, ladies. But.tta.

It was basically already detangled.  N i took a picture for my loves.  
My hair feeeeels soooooo mooooisturized. Soft n fluffy. Even gave a finehaired like me some volume. I'm LOVING it.

O...and I did something I've never done. Maxiglided on 5. I kno, right?! I'm Natural 3c/4a...
sn: Please ignore my makeup-less face n bill cosby pajamas...lol


----------



## classychic1908 (Dec 15, 2010)

I still do the fizzle, most of the time I cowash with nature's gate jojoba conditioner mixed with a teaspoon of kosher salt. The best detangler I have ever experienced hands down!

(I sometimes add 1/2 tsp of acv, its not necessary with this conditioner, but with some others, I get better results by using both).


----------



## FoxyMoxie (Dec 15, 2010)

Subscribing!!


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Dec 15, 2010)

I haven't read this thread but I do know that salt is corrosive and can make the hair dry and brittle. The reason it gives softer hair as a result for some is that it is most likely softening hard water for those of us in areas that have hard water. The results vary and for those of us that don't live in hard water areas, the negative effects of salt would probably be instantaneous.


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Dec 15, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Just mixed 3/4 tsp of a mixture of table and sea salt in 3/4 cup of Aussie Moist. No foaming but when I mixed with a spoon, it did come out like whipped frosting, but I don't know if that's because of the salt or if Aussie Moist just makes that texture when it's mixed up...
> Will leave it on for about 30 minutes (cause I'm scared) with no heat or cap (cause I'm scared) and will report back!


 
Salt is sometimes used as a cheap conditioner thickener, that's why the texture changed.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 15, 2010)

lwilliams1922 said:


> Ok, I just read mostly all of the pages of this thread (pretending that I dont have a TON of things to do).
> 
> I do have some questions...
> 
> ...


For me the first feeling of it was good, but as I dealt with my hair more , it was stripped,  , stripped of oils and protein,  didn't feel like 'my hair' but once I put oil and protein back it was all good.  I think the initial good feeling is a 'clarified' feeling without the totally stripped feeling ' it's different' that's for sure.  I personally didn't do it again.  Or didn't see the need to and probably never will.  my hair foamed for the longest , that was freaky  yeah I admit I was freaking out and scared at first,  but it was all good with a few oil treatments and protein

now I know I would at least try this if I ever were to get protein overload tho- I think.....I dunno

eta: by the way I did post my results in this thread back then, or a link to another thread I do believe


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 15, 2010)

curlyninjagirl said:


> I haven't read this thread but I do know that salt is corrosive and can make the hair dry and brittle. The reason it gives softer hair as a result for some is that it is most likely softening hard water for those of us in areas that have hard water. The results vary and for those of us that don't live in hard water areas, the negative effects of salt would probably be instantaneous.


you sound like someone when I was panicking after the salt,  scaring the ish out of me on my thread.  I will never forget that day.  It's funny now, but was so not funny then.  I do have hard water.....so.....that might be why I was at least ok....but still would not continue to do this....but as we have witnessed many have raved about their results with this.  I dunno this one confused me. Plus I still can't believe I was that brave......usually I am not with new things and my hair


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 15, 2010)

So... I did this last night and I have to say that no one here is exaggerating!
My hair felt soooooooo smooth and my curls were so weightless and defined. It felt more like smooth velvet more so than silk. I've never had my hair feel like this before! I was so in love.
And then, I sprayed my hair with my ACV mix (1/4 tsp ACV to 6 oz water) like I usually do after a DC and the softness kinda went away. I don't know what happened - I'm sure there's some chemical explanation.
All I know is, I'll be using this before I straighten next week and will skip the ACV then!
Thanks JustKiya!


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Dec 15, 2010)

bump bump bump for MY LURKING SISTER..lol


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Dec 15, 2010)

Did I ever post in this thread? I just wanted to say that I tried it.  and I LOVED it 

I put  2 teaspoons of salts, 1 tablespoon of lemon juice, and 1.5 tablespoons of baking soda in a container and mixed them together. I added it on top of Keracare Humecto and my hair was soooo soft after sitting under the dryer for 15 minutes. I had forgotten all about this, but my ends don't look all that smooth so I'm trying it again. *crosses fingers*


----------



## kandi1979 (Dec 16, 2010)

Subscribing!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 20, 2010)

Tried it again the other day with Garnier Sleek n Shine DC. Whomp. 
I'm sticking with Aussie Moist from now on when I do this!
Thanks again JK


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Dec 20, 2010)

I just tried this with a pinch of salt (I was scared) and my conditioner, EVOO, Jojoba oil and honey and let it sit for 10-13 minutes or so and my hair does feel better and more moisturized...next time I am going to try the whole concoction with lemon juice, baking soda and salt (more than a pinch) and layer it on top of my deep conditioner and then sit under a dryer for a while...then I'll report back, I'm sub'ing! Thanks!


----------



## classychic1908 (Dec 22, 2010)

curlyninjagirl said:


> I haven't read this thread but I do know that salt is corrosive and can make the hair dry and brittle. The reason it gives softer hair as a result for some is that it is most likely softening hard water for those of us in areas that have hard water. The results vary and for those of us that don't live in hard water areas, the negative effects of salt would probably be instantaneous.



I don't have hard water.  I guess this is just one of the many things that works for some and not for others :scratchch


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Dec 22, 2010)

I have heard of doing this but with that organic sea salt. I am willing to try this because im sick of dry brittle ends regardless of what I put on them


----------



## chelseatiara (Dec 22, 2010)

I just spent two days deep conditioning my hair and now yall want to tell me??! im sooo trying this the next time i wash.....


----------



## Louisex3 (Dec 27, 2010)

i tried it, i put a bit in my ors replenishing pak but it made it really thin, like water
got it on now, shall post results


----------



## Hysi (Dec 28, 2010)

I tried it te first time with just the salt and the next time I did it I used salt and bs. The first time i didn't really notice anything. The second time the only thing I noticed is my WNG's were better, but that could be attributed to using right on lotion and a little gel. My flat iron was nothing to brag about, but that could have been me. I will see the next flat iron, but I won't use the "potion" as I don't want to do it too frequently.

Sidenote: my shedding is better, but then again that could be the treatments I'm doing, lol. womp womp woommmppppp


----------



## chelseatiara (Dec 29, 2010)

so i put a scoop of salt in a bowl covered it with suave shea butter and almond, 2 spoons of suave pomegranate splash, a scoop of 2 diff. deep conditioners, a layer of water, stirred it, the added a layer of africa's pride growth oil. i put it on dry hair and bagged it for an hour and a half. rinse it out. my hair felt a smooth i really cant describe but it was nice . sealed it with the same oil. i blow dried it with fine tooth attachment (risk taker!!)  and had only one tangle that resulted in a couple of shed hairs and 1 broken on. flat ironed it (im starting not to like my heat protectant so i didnt use it ) it came out smooth and gorgeous. baggied for a day and here i am with soft moist strong smooth hair  i would have took pics but i cant find my bf's camera phone .

ETA: it also worked WONDERS on my new growth!!!


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 1, 2011)

Has anyone tried this with Aubrey Organics HSR conditioner or any Aubrey COnditioners? I've read most of the thread but I may have missed whether or not it matters if you use an organic conditioner like this or not. The HSR is pretty thick. I may just have to try it myself and post about my results....actually, I'm gonna do that.


----------



## Nixx22jam (Feb 1, 2011)

BUMP. Im gonna try this in a minute


----------



## Nixx22jam (Feb 1, 2011)

OK I did it. WOW just WOW. My hair felt so unbelievably soft, I was thinking maybe my fingertips were so wrinkled I cant really feel my texture. Gonna do a some flat twists now. Thanks Kiya.


----------



## yardgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm going to try this with Silicon Mix


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 1, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> so i put a scoop of salt in a bowl covered it with suave shea butter and almond, 2 spoons of suave pomegranate splash, a scoop of 2 diff. deep conditioners, a layer of water, stirred it, the added a layer of africa's pride growth oil. i put it on dry hair and bagged it for an hour and a half. rinse it out. my hair felt a smooth i really cant describe but it was nice . sealed it with the same oil. i blow dried it with fine tooth attachment (risk taker!!)  and had only one tangle that resulted in a couple of shed hairs and 1 broken on. flat ironed it (im starting not to like my heat protectant so i didnt use it ) it came out smooth and gorgeous. baggied for a day and here i am with soft moist strong smooth hair  i would have took pics but i cant find my bf's camera phone .
> 
> ETA: it also worked WONDERS on my new growth!!!



bumping now that i found my old formula lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 8, 2011)

Bumping!
Thinking of using this to replace my weekly DC.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm thinking of trying the Kiya Fizzle this week on my hair.  I want to get rid of the keratin treatment on my hair (I hope it is just the keratin and not heat damage!)  Going to use PM the detangler, aloe gel, camellia oil, and pathenol (it is an old recipie with salt added) has anyone tried this to get rid of their keratin treatment?


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 26, 2011)

**BUMP**

Kiyaaaaaa!!! Where u @ girl? Stand up!

I STILL do this occasionally and it STILL gives me fabulous results everytime! I added it a tsp of Kosher salt to my mud mix a couple weeks ago and had fabulous results as usual!


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't TELL y'all how thrilled I am that this is still getting use! *lol* And it seems like no matter what conditioner is used - or how much salt (  some of y'all are using a LOT of salt - and combining it with baking soda and lemon juice too!!!) you use, the results are generally awesome.


----------



## qchelle (Oct 8, 2011)

OMG! A ghost!


----------



## Ltown (Oct 8, 2011)

I was just looking for this thread this morning for dd to use as co wash and couldn't find it by inputing baking soda, so it was salt. thanks OP!


----------



## Charla (Oct 8, 2011)

This is interesting.  I haven't read this whole thread, but I did find this about Sea Salt Relaxers  (don't ask me why these brothers have the Soul Glo!)http://www.californiacurl.com/sitroot/pages/research.htm


> SEA SALT MINERAL FORMULA
> FOR PERMANENT HAIR STRAIGHTENING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Misseyl (Oct 8, 2011)

B u m p i n g


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 8, 2011)

Subscribing...


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 23, 2011)

I've done this 2 or 3 times over the last 3 years with various conditioners and it always works wonders! I have no idea why it's not a staple in my reggie, guess cause i was a PJ  not to long ago and trying so many different things. I did it last night with ORS Replenishing Condish, maybe 1/2 tsp of salt and EVOO, great results as usual, my natural hair detangled soooo easily, i didn't see any broken hairs, just shed ones. Definitely adding this to my reggie as a regular.


----------



## GIJane (Oct 24, 2011)

I would like to try this but I am not for sure. I have a quick question.  Are you doing this on dry unwashed hair. Are you guys steaming it. Also, can I use this recipe below?

1. 1/4 tsp salt
2. 3 tblsp shea moisute deep treatment masque
3. 2 tblsp ojon revitalizing mask
4. 1 tsp baking soda
5. 1 tsp acv


----------



## GIJane (Oct 25, 2011)

GIJane said:


> I would like to try this but I am not for sure. I have a quick question. Are you doing this on dry unwashed hair. Are you guys steaming it. Also, can I use this recipe below?
> 
> 1. 1/4 tsp salt
> 2. 3 tblsp shea moisute deep treatment masque
> ...


 
I tried the above recipe.  My ends still feel nice 26 hrs later. If my ends stay soft for another 48 hrs.  Then this will be added to my weely dc.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## lesedi (Oct 25, 2011)

This really really works. The comb just glides through my hair after this.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 25, 2011)

I am so ready! Doing it TONIGHT! had to buy some salt though. We are a no sodium household (as I greedily scarf down a mcdouble whilst hiding in my car for lunch).


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GIJane (Oct 25, 2011)

kupenda said:


> I am so ready! Doing it TONIGHT! had to buy some salt though. We are a no sodium household (as I greedily scarf down a mcdouble whilst hiding in my car for lunch).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
DO IT DO IT DO IT.  LOL


----------



## lilyofthenile (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll have a look!! Sounds promising!


----------



## nicole625 (Jan 12, 2012)

bumping


anyone else tried this?


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Jan 12, 2012)

WOoooooow @ this old thread. I'm glad you bumped it nicole625. I had forgotten all about the KiyaFizzle. I'm going to flat iron soon and I wanna try this.


----------



## cheerrette (Jan 12, 2012)

Has anyone tried this with steam?


----------



## LimitedEdition (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm a wuss. I'll just sit back and enjoy the reviews. Can the watchers have you ladies post pics?


----------



## robot. (Feb 1, 2013)

Bumping 

I remember trying this when I first went natural with ORS and it was great. Gonna try again this weekend for the heck of it.


----------



## Jobwright (Feb 1, 2013)

TaraDyan said:


> Welp ... I finally tried this yesterday ... and let me tell you, this is a winner!!  I used:
> 
> [*]1 teaspoon of regular table salt
> [*]1 teaspoon of baking soda
> ...



I think I will try this on my niece. I'll let you know how it goes. I'll TRY to take before and after pics


----------



## divachyk (Jun 18, 2013)

Bump - just dropping by to say...this works! My hair reached protein overload this past weekend and was stiff as can be. It was breaking and simply not cooperating. I conditioned and cowashed numerous times with the best hand mades available in my stash, but my hair remained coarse and just not right. With hesitation, I mixed 1 cup Tresemme, 1 tablespoon salt and couple dallops of honey. I let it sit for 2 hours and rinsed. My hair softened instantly. Breakage has calmed and my hair now has bounce.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 14, 2013)

Does anyone still do this regularly? What are the effects of long-term use?


----------



## McQuay30 (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyone still doing this?


----------



## divachyk (Mar 16, 2014)

BranwenRosewood McQuay30, only when protein overloaded. The salt breaks the protein bonds. I'm afraid the salt will cause damage if used too frequently.


----------



## Destiny9109 (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm transitioning now and I really want to see if this will make detangling easier.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2017)

Subbing and have to head to bed now, so I'll fully read a few pages at a time a little later.


----------



## Napp (Mar 13, 2017)

Wow this is a throw back


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 16, 2017)

Bumping for @Satya_R.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Satya_R (Mar 16, 2017)

newgrowth15 said:


> Bumping for @Satya_R.  I hope this helps.


Thank you! I'll let you know how it goes if I try it again.


----------



## tatiana001191 (Jun 22, 2017)

I tried this this morning , my hair feels like butter and I can't stop running my hands through it. I had a liittle incident with the citric acid, when I washed it out it went into my eye and caused me a world of pain .


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 22, 2017)

I can't believe I still haven't tried this...


----------



## tatiana001191 (Jun 22, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I can't believe I still haven't tried this...


You really should ! Blow drying and detangling was a breeze !


----------



## AmethystLily (Dec 17, 2018)

A'ight. Bumping without shame...
Anyone kept this up long-term till now? What were your results?


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Dec 17, 2018)

AmethystLily said:


> A'ight. Bumping without shame...
> Anyone kept this up long-term till now? What were your results?


Aww I remember this thread! I've never tried it, tbh. Now that I have some citric acid, maybe I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 17, 2018)

Okay I tried this (the salt) for a few weeks and I have to say, it was magical the first time but my hair started to get really straw like with continued use so I had to abandon this method with the quickness. I had to go back to my usual moisturizing deep conditioner to get the straw like feeling out of my hair, even DC overnight a couple of times.

I believe that if it is really needed to offer some quick emergency softness to the hair, then yeah, it's okay. But I will NOT suggest using this method as a constant method to soften the hair. My hair's porosity is normal to high by the way.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 22, 2022)

JustKiya said:


> Okay.
> 
> A while ago, I was being lazy, and in a rush, so I figured I would clarify (with baking soda) and seal my cuticles (with citric acid) all at the same time. I mixed them both with conditioner, noticed the odd fact that there was some sort of reaction going on (because the conditioner foamed up and turned almost 'mousse' like), but my hair felt like butter afterwards. Ends were sleek and smooth, hair was strong and shiny and moist.
> 
> ...


Bumping October 22nd for Hidden Gems thread!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 22, 2022)

Aggie said:


> Okay I tried this (the salt) for a few weeks and I have to say, it was magical the first time but my hair started to get really straw like with continued use so I had to abandon this method with the quickness. I had to go back to my usual moisturizing deep conditioner to get the straw like feeling out of my hair, even DC overnight a couple of times.
> 
> I believe that if it is really needed to offer some quick emergency softness to the hair, then yeah, it's okay. But I will NOT suggest using this method as a constant method to soften the hair. My hair's porosity is normal to high by the way.


A CAUTION from Aggie!!!!!


----------



## snoop (Oct 23, 2022)

I know that this is slightly different, but here's some info from an article that I am reading on sea salt sprays:

_"When you have thicker or coarser hair, it tends to make that hair type very dry and chalk-like. So oil helps to cut down the salt and make it more manageable for thick hair." When using on curly or kinky hair, he again encourages the notion that oil is your best friend.

Gibson also gives the green light to use salt sprays on textured hair "as long as it's on the finer side," while Turner advises against using too much salt, "Textured hair tends to need more of a moisturizing product, and *salt spray mattifies the hair*."_


It's interesting that in spray form, it's used to create curls and volume, but in shampoos/conditioners it's used to relax and smooth curls?


----------



## snoop (Oct 23, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> A CAUTION from Aggie!!!!!



I think that I'll pass on this experiment.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 23, 2022)

snoop said:


> I think that I'll pass on this experiment.  Thanks for the heads up!


Your hair looks like it has doubled in length. I definitely would not mess with what that is not only working, but producing a maximum amount of healthy length. Good decision on your part.


----------



## demlew (Dec 7, 2022)

Thank you to all who bumped this thread! I'm a believer!! I'm 13 weeks into this relaxer. I usually relax at 10 weeks bc it gets sketchy. The new growth and an inch past it become tangled. If I accidentally use too much protein, my hair becomes mini dreads and I have to soak it in a moisturizing conditioner overnight to fix it.

Tonight, my hair was so matted I decided I'd try it. I shampooed like normal and then did a mix of a dash of silk amino acid, Humecto, 2 tsps of sea salt, and a tablespoon of honey. As soon as I added the conditioner to the SAA/sea salt/honey, the mixture liquified! I ended up pouring it into a bottle with a nozzle. I steamed for 20 mins, waited for my hair to cool, and then washed it out with cool water. O.m.g. My new growth is reset to maybe 7 weeks post lol and I can comb my hair all the way through!! I can't stop touching it.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 8, 2022)

demlew said:


> Thank you to all who bumped this thread! I'm a believer!! I'm 13 weeks into this relaxer. I usually relax at 10 weeks bc it gets sketchy. The new growth and an inch past it become tangled. If I accidentally use too much protein, my hair becomes mini dreads and I have to soak it in a moisturizing conditioner overnight to fix it.
> 
> Tonight, my hair was so matted I decided I'd try it. I shampooed like normal and then did a mix of a dash of silk amino acid, Humecto, 2 tsps of sea salt, and a tablespoon of honey. As soon as I added the conditioner to the SAA/sea salt/honey, the mixture liquified! I ended up pouring it into a bottle with a nozzle. I steamed for 20 mins, waited for my hair to cool, and then washed it out with cool water. O.m.g. My new growth is reset to maybe 7 weeks post lol and I can comb my hair all the way through!! I can't stop touching it.


This is great, detailed information. Congratulations on re-setting the hair and ending up with luxurious, soft, easier to comb hair! I had two questions. 

When you combed through your hair, did you have a lot of shedded hair come out? 
Did you lose the matted hair, or did the hair unravel and detangle with minimum shedding of hair?


----------



## demlew (Dec 8, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> This is great, detailed information. Congratulations on re-setting the hair and ending up with luxurious, soft, easier to comb hair! I had two questions.
> 
> When you combed through your hair, did you have a lot of shedded hair come out?
> Did you lose the matted hair, or did the hair unravel and detangle with minimum shedding of hair?


Thanks, sis!
1. I generally start shedding around 8 weeks, so I expected some and wasn't alarmed. I think it was a smaller amount tonight.
2. Somewhere in between on this one - I didn't lose the matted hair, but it also didn't fully unravel a couple of patches I have in the back. I don't even sleep on my back, yet that area always dreads the worst. Sigh.

I'll definitely do it again in a few weeks if I haven't relaxed by then.

ETA: I'm even running my fingers through my 'kitchen' without my fingers getting stuck. Nothing short of a miracle


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 8, 2022)

demlew said:


> Thanks, sis!
> 1. I generally start shedding around 8 weeks, so I expected some and wasn't alarmed. I think it was a smaller amount tonight.
> 2. Somewhere in between on this one - I didn't lose the matted hair, but it also didn't fully unravel a couple of patches I have in the back. I don't even sleep on my back, yet that area always dreads the worst. Sigh.
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding to my questions. I appreciate it!


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 8, 2022)

demlew said:


> Thank you to all who bumped this thread! I'm a believer!! I'm 13 weeks into this relaxer. I usually relax at 10 weeks bc it gets sketchy. The new growth and an inch past it become tangled. If I accidentally use too much protein, my hair becomes mini dreads and I have to soak it in a moisturizing conditioner overnight to fix it.
> 
> Tonight, my hair was so matted I decided I'd try it. I shampooed like normal and then did a mix of a dash of silk amino acid, Humecto, 2 tsps of sea salt, and a tablespoon of honey. As soon as I added the conditioner to the SAA/sea salt/honey, the mixture liquified! I ended up pouring it into a bottle with a nozzle. I steamed for 20 mins, waited for my hair to cool, and then washed it out with cool water. O.m.g. My new growth is reset to maybe 7 weeks post lol and I can comb my hair all the way through!! I can't stop touching it.



Whohoo!
I have not had any adverse reactions DCing with salt and I've been doing it since 2010 (about 12 years), both relaxed and natural.

Everytime I post about salt, someone asks me how it works and I can never remember the science behind it. lol. I just know it works for me and I'm sticking with it. But I do try to find the answer when I have the time (I'm a busy homeschooling mom with an autistic young son).

I learned that @divachyk did a blog post about using salt to counter protein overload. In her post, she mentions how salt breaks down protein bonds. Makes sense to me! LOL

http://adaybyjay.com/correct-protein-overload-hair-salt/

ETA: Aww man, her blog must be down. This is the link I used in 2019 and it worked then. sorry 

This is what I posted in that thread about how I learned about salt on BHM back in 2009 from a member who was also a member here and inspired by a thread here. I absolutely LOVE our Black women's hair network!!  




> So it's crazy because I'm always super curious about the HOW and WHY of things/people but I really don't recall much about the science of salt in shampoo/condish. I walked away remembering it working kind of like how it's said that too much salt makes a person "retain water." Not only did many hair products at the time included sodium chloride but lots of ladies posted their favorite products and were surprised to see that salt was in the ingredients. The long and short of it is that it should be rinsed out and not left on -- so no using it in leave ins.
> 
> So the opening post of a thread in 2009 by a well respected member of the hair board piqued my interest because she's not long winded:
> 
> ...


----------



## demlew (Dec 9, 2022)

MzSwift said:


> Whohoo!
> I have not had any adverse reactions DCing with salt and I've been doing it since 2010 (about 12 years), both relaxed and natural.
> 
> Everytime I post about salt, someone asks me how it works and I can never remember the science behind it. lol. I just know it works for me and I'm sticking with it. But I do try to find the answer when I have the time (I'm a busy homeschooling mom with an autistic young son).
> ...


Tysm for this and it’s encouraging that you’ve used this method for so long and have beautiful hair!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 27, 2022)

MzSwift said:


> Whohoo!
> I have not had any adverse reactions DCing with salt and I've been doing it since 2010 (about 12 years), both relaxed and natural.
> 
> Everytime I post about salt, someone asks me how it works and I can never remember the science behind it. lol. I just know it works for me and I'm sticking with it. But I do try to find the answer when I have the time (I'm a busy homeschooling mom with an autistic young son).
> ...


Thank you for linking to my blog. However, life took a turn after losing my dh so I ended up closing it down. @MzSwift


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 28, 2022)

divachyk said:


> Thank you for linking to my blog. However, life took a turn after losing my dh so I ended up closing it down. @MzSwift


Oh dear! I'm so sorry to hear that. Sending some love your way.


----------



## Kitamita (Dec 28, 2022)

divachyk said:


> Thank you for linking to my blog. However, life took a turn after losing my dh so I ended up closing it down. @MzSwift


So sorry to hear of your loss. Send healing energy your way.


----------



## Avyn (Dec 31, 2022)

I don’t know if anyone mentioned this in this (very old) thread but salt is also used as a water softener. It’s the only thing used in water softener machines. I stayed with a friend who had a whole house water softener and my hair and body LOVED that water. I was always soft and moisturized. It always felt like I needed to do extra rinses because the water was so soft compared to my very hard water from regular very old city pipes.


----------

